# Summer MJ/Cannabis Mamas!!



## azedazobollis

***
Our Standing Message:
***
Our purpose is to Support, Educate & Share information regarding the Many Common & UnCommon Uses and Abuses of Cannabis/Marijuana.

We speak about News Currents, Media, "Medical" Marijuana, State Legislation, Parenting, Breastfeeding, Legal Issues, Spirituality, Plant Uses and Preparations, Opinion, Fact and Truth.

We promote the use of this wonderful Medicinal Plant for Appetite Stimulant, Spiritual Centering, Treating the symptoms of Morning Sickness, Chronic pain, Glaucoma and possibly Curing/Reversing Cancer, AIDS etc... Countless Citizens find this plant medically useful and less harmful than disease causing prescription and over the counter DRUGS.

We are also discussing Hemp another misunderstood plant & seed, which has many wonderful non-medicinal uses < Fiber, Fuel, Plastics, Nutritional Value etc...> This is also illegal to cultivate in much of the U.S.
Also the subjects of spending less money on the "WAR" against Marijuana.
Many governments attempt to mis-inform and discourage Right Education and Safe Access to Marijuana. We Say... Use all things in harmony with yourself and others.

As this is a public forum and may be viewed by anyone with internet access, please be mindful what you post on this topic. Everyone has different comfort levels and we wouldn't want to discourage anyone from joining us. So... please Speak, Act, and Medicate responsibly.
Also, remember the UA:
Quote:
Do not post in a disrespectful, defamatory, adversarial, baiting, harassing, offensive, insultingly sarcastic or otherwise improper manner, toward a member or other individual, including casting of suspicion upon a person, invasion of privacy, humiliation, demeaning criticism, name-calling, personal attack, or in any way which violates the law.
Welcome to our forum, newcomers, and enjoy!

Here is a list of useful links:
http://www.mothering.com/articles/pr...marijuana.html
http://www.mothering.com/articles/pr...ana-side3.html
http://www.norml.org/
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/study.php
http://www.medicalcannabis.com/pregnancy.htm
http://www.greenmedicinegroup.org/pages/2/index.htm
http://www.medicalmj.org/
http://www.wamm.org/medicinalbenefits.htm
http://www.medicalmarijuanaprocon.org/
http://www.drugwarfacts.org/medicalm.htm
http://www.drugpolicy.org/marijuana/medical/
http://americanmarijuana.org/
http://www.mpp.org/site/c.glKZLeMQIs....BF78/Home.htm
http://www.maps.org/mmj/
http://www.aclu.org/drugpolicy/medma...s20060124.html
http://www.cannabisnews.com/cgi-bin/...sread.pl?25000


----------



## azedazobollis

Bring on the Summertime!!!!!!!







:


----------



## transformed

Happy Solstice!!!


----------



## Lemon Juice

And it feels like summer today, hooray! (well...at least for now)


----------



## christianmomof3

I just saw this thread and wanted to ask if you know what the effects of smoking pot would be on someone with Crohn's disease. Someone I know was diagnosed recently with this intestinal disease and he has been smoking pot for the past few years. He has an ulcer and is now on med for that and I think he is on med for the Crohn's too. He has lost a lot of weight from the Crohn's. I am not sure if the pot smoking would help any or would be harmful to his condition. Does anyone here know?
Thank you.


----------



## azedazobollis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *christianmomof3* 
I just saw this thread and wanted to ask if you know what the effects of smoking pot would be on someone with Crohn's disease. Someone I know was diagnosed recently with this intestinal disease and he has been smoking pot for the past few years. He has an ulcer and is now on med for that and I think he is on med for the Crohn's too. He has lost a lot of weight from the Crohn's. I am not sure if the pot smoking would help any or would be harmful to his condition. Does anyone here know?
Thank you.

Here's a link that should answer that.








http://medicalmarijuana.procon.org/v...stionID=000138


----------



## maymorales

Want to say Hi here as I only popped in the Spring thread once or twice.








Now, how about some recipe sharing? Pretty please?
Good cannabutter recipe to start.
There are so many variations: cheesecloth, double boiler, butter in water for 5 hrs, etc, I'm not sure which to follow. Also, the amount of butter in proportion to the leaves vary too. I don't want to get sick.

My next venture:
Make breakfast or lunch with cannabutter.

TIA!


----------



## Mamatolea

Quote:


Originally Posted by *transformed* 
Happy Solstice!!!

Blessed Be!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lemon Juice* 
And it feels like summer today, hooray! (well...at least for now)









Sigh...no sun here today again. BUT, we did get the swingset up, the fencing goes up next weekend, so hopefully we will start having some sun!!

Less than a month until we get to hang out, all the NEW ENGLAND MAMAS!! (See? One more reason to move here







)


----------



## Mamatolea

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mistymama* 
Chakra -

We have a friend that grows, so I know it's homegrown and organic. What a difference! It took us a long while to get this hook up - and like a PP said, once you try it, you will know right away. And never want to go back to anything else!









I also hate the stigma - we are wonderful, responsible, professional parents. We partake on occasion, at night once ds is asleep. Most people would have no clue we even smoke and would probably be shocked. I honestly think it's less responsible to have a big glass of wine - at least for me, that impairs me much more than herb. Dh suffers from depression and chronic pain - and mj helps very much with those conditions.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *maciascl* 
Ok so I was going to make a fake username to post here because I know some MDC mama's IRL & was afraid of people finding out, but your post made me think. I agree 100%!!! I grew up with a father & a 10-year-older brother that abused pot, alcohol & other drugs at various times so there was always a big stigma for me. I NEVER smoked until I was 30 years old. Now that I've done it I can completly say I am glad I waited until I could really enjoy & appreciate it. I smoke (someday hopefully vap) with my husband & on a rare occassion with a few friends at night after the kids are in bed a few nights a week. I could drink alcohol everyday even before my kids go to bed & most people wouldn't think much of it, but tell them they you smoke MJ &







: you are a bad person because of crapheads like my dad & brother giveing it a bad rap. I suffer from major anxiety & it helps me so much I am actually concidering getting a medical MJ card.

I also have been spoiled as far as quality. My 1st 2 or 3 times was decent stuff, but since then I've only had high quality sativa. I get it through a friend but if she ever moves away I don't have the 1st clue where to find more. Still niave & new to it I guess, it's only been a few months







:

What you both said









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lemon Juice* 
Just wanted to link the Summer thread!!







:

Thanks LJ!!


----------



## OliveJewel

We had our first rain at our house today. That means monsoon season is just around the corner and summer is *really* here! Plant garden NOW!


----------



## mama516/419

Yay NE meet up








Speaking of smoking smiley I saw this one that was a plant growing and then a smiley picks a pot leaf off it messes with it turns it in to a joint and smokes it .







: not accurate but funny . I wish we could get it hear - they have a drinking smiely .














idk
Welcome all new people ! Its great to see more ppl getting with the program .


----------



## amrijane128

Happy summer everyone! Hope all is well and green. Anyone else going to the rainbow gathering?


----------



## Jojo F.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amrijane128* 
Happy summer everyone! Hope all is well and green. Anyone else going to the rainbow gathering?

I sure wish we could go but, DH would NEVER in a million years be interested in something like that







He can be pretty lame sometimes







I have tried to keep up with the forums but, there doesn't seem to be too much going on in my area. A few years back I tried to make it to a local potluck but, it wasn't going on anymore. Sigh, I can only dream.....

Well, at least it wasn't raining here today even if the sun only peeked through the clouds for a mere second. It was a glorious second.


----------



## NewDirections

Hi everyone, great thead









I'm in CA and thinking about getting a medical mj card. Anyone have one?


----------



## ~kitnkaboodle~

Hey all I've been on hiatus for a couple of months because I am settling into FULL TIME MOMMY HOOD... I got corbyn back on May 5th 2009 and its been so refreshing and amazing. Anywhoo. Corbyn is 8 months old now and as busy as ever, he can roll front to back and he's 21lbs 10oz, and 31 inches long.... He can say mama, dada, baba, kitty, puppy and foot. And here's a couple of pics for you.

http://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._6270805_n.jpg

http://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._6896726_n.jpg

http://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._4678530_n.jpg


----------



## transformed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amrijane128* 
Anyone else going to the rainbow gathering?











kidnap me. please.


----------



## transformed

:


----------



## transformed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamatolea* 
Blessed Be!

Sigh...no sun here today again. BUT, we did get the swingset up, the fencing goes up next weekend, so hopefully we will start having some sun!!

Less than a month until we get to hang out, all the NEW ENGLAND MAMAS!! (See? One more reason to move here







)

ok when its all snowy and nasty up there you have to come to FL. And bring some of that NH Kb. LMAO.









I wouldnt be a very good hostess - I have no connection to anything. You really have to talk to some nasty types of people here in my experience and I am so not willing to go there at the moment. sigh. why dont they just hurry up and legalize it.???


----------



## Lemon Juice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~kitnkaboodle~* 
Hey all I've been on hiatus for a couple of months because I am settling into FULL TIME MOMMY HOOD... I got corbyn back on May 5th 2009 and its been so refreshing and amazing. Anywhoo. Corbyn is 8 months old now and as busy as ever, he can roll front to back and he's 21lbs 10oz, and 31 inches long.... He can say mama, dada, baba, kitty, puppy and foot. And here's a couple of pics for you.

http://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._6270805_n.jpg

http://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._6896726_n.jpg

http://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._4678530_n.jpg









: He has gotten SO big! Look at him, so cuddly and cute








Looks like you and C are having lots of fun!


----------



## ~kitnkaboodle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lemon Juice* 







: He has gotten SO big! Look at him, so cuddly and cute








Looks like you and C are having lots of fun!


Thanks... And yes we are.... He's my chubbly bubbly that's for sure... I'll try to come on more.

I've been in constant pain lately and I'm dreading talking to my doc about renewing my medicinal mj licence....


----------



## maciascl

Has anyone ever made drops/tinture? I know you just put the green in a jar & cover it with vodka for 2 weeks. But being a newbie to all this I am not really sure how much to use & if I should grind it up really well or leave it in chunks. Also I've been spoiled as far as getting really good stuff, should I search out some that is not as good, or rather expensive, for this?

I'd wish you all happy summer too, but I am not so fond of summer







It is too frickin' hot (105 yesterday) & my house & veggie garden are being attacked my ants.







:


----------



## sunanthem

Hello!

I'd love to go to the gathering.. but can't make it this year.. I'm so bummed to miss this location, too. I love NM.

Well, we just ran out today.








But it'll be ok, b/c I was first only given 2 work shifts this week, now I have 5!


----------



## Jojo F.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~kitnkaboodle~* 
Hey all I've been on hiatus for a couple of months because I am settling into FULL TIME MOMMY HOOD... I got corbyn back on May 5th 2009 and its been so refreshing and amazing. Anywhoo. Corbyn is 8 months old now and as busy as ever, he can roll front to back and he's 21lbs 10oz, and 31 inches long.... He can say mama, dada, baba, kitty, puppy and foot. And here's a couple of pics for you.

http://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._6270805_n.jpg

http://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._6896726_n.jpg

http://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._4678530_n.jpg

Yay!!!!!! Good to hear from you & he IS huge!!









I'm interested in tinctures too but, I want to make sure it's worth while, the stuff ain't cheap!!

Heh, I'd give my left arm for a HOT summery day. Rain untill Friday!! So that's what, 2 sunny days for the month of June?!







:


----------



## ~kitnkaboodle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jojo F.* 
Yay!!!!!! Good to hear from you & he IS huge!!









I'm interested in tinctures too but, I want to make sure it's worth while, the stuff ain't cheap!!

Heh, I'd give my left arm for a HOT summery day. Rain untill Friday!! So that's what, 2 sunny days for the month of June?!







:


Haha thanks and I KNOW! Before I know it he's gonna be walking... He just started rolling from tummy to back yesterday so now he can roll both ways and he's gonna be crawling really soon I think









Your june sounds about as good as mine... Its rained almost everyday so far this month. But its been hot even with the rain.


----------



## femalephish

Hey everyone! I am currently abstaining due to pregnancy- but have been working here in Maine to get some support for our medical mj program. (People with a note from their doctor can possess small/med amounts- but there is no legal place for them to buy it!)

Are you guys planning a New England meetup?


----------



## mama516/419

Quote:


Originally Posted by *femalephish* 
Hey everyone! I am currently abstaining due to pregnancy- but have been working here in Maine to get some support for our medical mj program. (People with a note from their doctor can possess small/med amounts- but there is no legal place for them to buy it!)

Are you guys planning a New England meetup?

We are hoping to start the dispencery spread up NE , as NH is now using a copy of our bill to start a medical bill in their state allowing a compassion center to do all the growing instead of the individuals growing at home. If that passes it will make it all that much easier for ME to get one of thier own







best wishes


----------



## SamiPolizzi

Hello!


----------



## ananas

Just subbing to the new thread...


----------



## EarthMommy80

Poppin in to say hello! Im not a regular poster to this tribe... but I should be








We are loving the summer here in MI so far, and our garden of many varieties, lol, is doing fabulous! We are getting ready to take off for a weekend of camping for the 4th of July. All the kids are staying with family, so it's just DP and I, and some of our friends. I can't wait!

We have been seeing ads to take classes here for helping grow and support med mj since they just passed the law in the next city over. So, that is very promising!

I plan to be more regular here... I'm very interested in some recipes... of any kind!

Peace!


----------



## mama516/419

Grr my town has cancelled 4th of july







as well as like every other fun program they could think of including all the music , park activities , free kids lunches and christmas lights its like they are activly trying to make the town crappy .







:


----------



## transformed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama516/419* 
Grr my town has cancelled 4th of july







as well as like every other fun program they could think of including all the music , park activities , free kids lunches and christmas lights its like they are activly trying to make the town crappy .







:

huh? LOL. (I would cancel 4th of July because I think its a crappy holiday so I think its funny but I can see why you would be pissed.)


----------



## ~kitnkaboodle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama516/419* 
Grr my town has cancelled 4th of july







as well as like every other fun program they could think of including all the music , park activities , free kids lunches and christmas lights its like they are activly trying to make the town crappy .







:

Why have they cancelled it? And every other thing for that matter. Sorry if its already in the thread I just don't have time to look.


----------



## joyfulgrrrl

Happy summer indeed! I'm spending lots of my summer at the lake and loving it! Lots of fresh air and lots of







: yay!


----------



## NewDirections

I have an appt to get a mj precription tomorrow







:


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tatianatiger* 
i have an appt to get a mj precription tomorrow







:

gl!


----------



## ~kitnkaboodle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TatianaTiger* 
I have an appt to get a mj precription tomorrow







:

Good luck... I'm happy for you... Now I have to build up the courage to do that.


----------



## Lemon Juice

The sun is out! I woke up to see the sun!! (yes, it has been that long!)







3 day weekend







:....and...

Had some wonderful tea last night. Yum! really..it was excellent..I used RRL as my base...w/ ice b/c it's humid out, I want more....









Off to try this and bake with it soon....what a great weekend it is!














:


----------



## transformed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lemon Juice* 
Off to try this and bake with it soon....what a great weekend it is!
 













:

what is the amount of mj in this? and any word on the grade?


----------



## Lemon Juice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *transformed* 
what is the amount of mj in this? and any word on the grade?

Do you mean the amount of THC?


----------



## transformed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lemon Juice* 
Do you mean the amount of THC?

I dont know how you would even come up with that number. LOL.

How much weed would you use in the recipe. It says 20) does that mean 20g?


----------



## maciascl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *transformed* 
I dont know how you would even come up with that number. LOL.

How much weed would you use in the recipe. It says 20) does that mean 20g?


I think the 20 is a 'play' on 4.20 since it was #4 on the list. I have been told that you can make it with leaves so you don't waste your buds, but how much to use, I don't know. My friend that was telling me about it is Vegan so she has maked coconut oil instead of butter. I'll ask her about it again to see if I can get specifics.


----------



## SleepyMamaBear

just subbin for now. will read later


----------



## Lemon Juice

Yep..it was just a being silly thing to crack a little joke about 420









The amount is listed....1 pound of butter to 1 oz. of herb, 1/2 to half if you choose. We used leaf matter and some fresh herbs. Pretty easy to make...just time consuming! And of course the amount of THC depends on the type of herb..use swill and you'll have mediocre budder, use high quality and your budder will be goooood!







:

Rabbit posted a recipe to use coconut oil and vegan ganja fudge...ahhh...here it is...

Quote:

when I make coconut oil I use a crock pot. You can also use the stovetop. Get the oil/butter warm enough to be liquid but do not boil. Add desired amount of medicine & let simmer for a few hours. I will sometimes let the crock pot stay on warm overnight. When butter is green & done strain it through cheese cloth & put in the fridge for several hours until solid...or cook with it right away if you want.

When I make butter I also ad a few cups of water into the pan/crock pot to give more volume. Do not be concerned about losing potency in your oil. THC only bonds to fat, it is not water soluble. After placing in the fridge the butter will rise to the top & harden. The water & extra plant matter that was missed in straining will settle to the bottom & you can dispose of it however you like. (feed your plants with it )

Quote:

I thought I posted that recipe...shows where my mind is as, or rather were it's not. I'll find it & post it soon. We just made vegan ganja fudge this week too. here's the recipe for that
1/2 c ganja oil
1 cup chocolate chips
1/8 cup coconut flour (for fiber)
1/2 c coconut milk (thick part)
1/8 c sugar
melt the oil, sugar, chocolate, & coconut milk together & stir in flour. Pour on greased foil inside a baking dish & refrigerate.

We made brownies...let's just say they were so good it was magically delicious!


----------



## amrijane128

Hey everyone!

DH had to set back his MJ license appointment to this Friday instead of last, since we were at the Rainbow Gathering. It was absolutely amazing... drums, love, ganja, hugs, children, laughter, bonfires, and of course, beautiful rainbows.









Also, we were gifted a big ol' tub of butter, I can't wait to try out some recipes, DH got me "The Cannabis Cookbook" for Christmas and I still have yet to try any out. I must say though, the butter smells pretty bad. Looks awesome and green, but I was totally expecting it to smell awesome. Anyone else have this problem lol?

How was everyones 4th?


----------



## Lemon Juice

I have heard it can go bitter if it is left out too long or gets old. I was told to freeze it for longer storage or keep in the fridge and use it up sooner rather than later. But..I will say it smells pretty odd. And I tasted my fingers after baking and gag!!!







Cookies, brownies, fudge, whathaveyou all taste much better than budder all alone!


----------



## mama516/419

the smell is preaty bad I think also - but my DH disagrees - he says it smells musky ??? Maybe its also my brain saying " wait this isnt the smell that goes with that Something is wrong here" While DJs brain says "WEED!!!" LOL


----------



## NewDirections

.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TatianaTiger* 
I just got a bfp. I honestly think the mj helped me to relax and that helped with me ovulating. I







mj

Congratulations!!







: I know many people say that MJ can actually hurt your chances of conceiving and lower your chances, but I think it's the opposite, at least for most people.

I'm in the TWW myself, and at this point, about 90% sure I'm pregnant. If I am, I think it was definitely partly due to MJ healing my body...my cycles have even been more regular (and shorter, and easier), since I started smoking more frequently.

Congrats again!


----------



## Lemon Juice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TatianaTiger* 
Dh & I have been ttc for 14 months. I had a chemical a year ago, but since then, all bfn's. This past month I've smoked almost everyday cause I've been so stressed. I just got a bfp. I honestly think the mj helped me to relax and that helped with me ovulating. I







mj

I got a medical marijuana prescription on Saturday. I went to a pot club over the weekend and it was amazing. I got some great stuff and some edibles. I had a rice crispy treat on Sunday. I felt so relaxed









Congrats!!! That is wonderful!







:

So, what does one pay for an edible treat on the left coast? I have purchased some in Vancouver before Blunt Bros. (may it rest in peace) went down in flames, but that was years and years ago.


----------



## NewDirections

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lemon Juice* 
Congrats!!! That is wonderful!







:

So, what does one pay for an edible treat on the left coast? I have purchased some in Vancouver before Blunt Bros. (may it rest in peace) went down in flames, but that was years and years ago.









.


----------



## mama516/419

Congrats Tat !







: and dont listen to the propaganda out there listen to your body it will tell you your own limits . I have 1 MJ baby (DD) and shes perfectly healthy and very smart . My son ( who I had been everything free for ) has health issues







You cant predict the future you can just do the best you can BoL


----------



## amrijane128

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TatianaTiger* 
Dh & I have been ttc for 14 months. I had a chemical a year ago, but since then, all bfn's. This past month I've smoked almost everyday cause I've been so stressed. I just got a bfp. I honestly think the mj helped me to relax and that helped with me ovulating. I







mj

I got a medical marijuana prescription on Saturday. I went to a pot club over the weekend and it was amazing. I got some great stuff and some edibles. I had a rice crispy treat on Sunday. I felt so relaxed









That's awesome, congratulations!









We're making some "diggity dank river bars" as we've named them... cookie/brownie bars. This time we're using green butter to live up the the name hehe, but I still think it smells bad.







:

Tomorrow morning we are headed to Denver for Dylans appointment, then to the zoo and possibly water world. Wish us a safe weekend, I hope you all have a great one! Stay green mamas.


----------



## Lemon Juice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TatianaTiger* 
I paid $12 for a medium sized rice crispy treat and two cookies. They are so tasty







: Does that sound like a resonable price?

Sounds like a really good deal to me! From what I know of edibles in NYC, anyway. I bet that's soooo yummy!









So I finally watched Pineapple Express!!







: Man, so glad I did!


----------



## popeyeolive

heeyy helloo mummies,

just new to this forum...not too sure whether i should start new threat or not...but anyone of you opinions on co sleeping and cannabis use?

hubby has chronic bowel disease..using MJ to relieve symptoms but we have
8 month old little darling baby...i am cosleeping with her when hubby on nightshifts...but love to have us all in one big bed together when hes not working aswell....

but just a little worried about perhaps THC or other things in cannabis
no good for cosleeping relating to SIDS perhaps....or would that just be
tobacco smoke?

any of you any opinions on this?







:

cheeerrs,


----------



## readytobedone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *popeyeolive* 
heeyy helloo mummies,

just new to this forum...not too sure whether i should start new threat or not...but anyone of you opinions on co sleeping and cannabis use?

hubby has chronic bowel disease..using MJ to relieve symptoms but we have
8 month old little darling baby...i am cosleeping with her when hubby on nightshifts...but love to have us all in one big bed together when hes not working aswell....

but just a little worried about perhaps THC or other things in cannabis
no good for cosleeping relating to SIDS perhaps....or would that just be
tobacco smoke?

any of you any opinions on this?







:

cheeerrs,

you're obviously going to have to use your own best judgment. just bear in mind, 8 months is a lot different from 8 weeks. that is to say, i became a lot less cautious about, say, having a couple drinks and co-sleeping, or taking benadryl and co-sleeping, when DD was an older baby/toddler.

you can always sleep with the baby between you and the wall/siderail, rather than between you.

and welcome to MDC!







:


----------



## maciascl

So excited! My friend is letting me borrow her vaporizer. The only problem is that she wasn't able to show us how to use it (little kids around) & I can't figure it out.







I guess I need to do soem online research


----------



## ~kitnkaboodle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Congratulations!!







: I know many people say that MJ can actually hurt your chances of conceiving and lower your chances, but I think it's the opposite, at least for most people.

I'm in the TWW myself, and at this point, about 90% sure I'm pregnant. If I am, I think it was definitely partly due to MJ healing my body...my cycles have even been more regular (and shorter, and easier), since I started smoking more frequently.

Congrats again!


If you have watched super high me you would know that it is exactly the opposite. MJ actually makes you fertile but I didn't need superhigh me to tell me that!


----------



## ~kitnkaboodle~

On the topic of TTC andy and I have decided to maybe try and start some where between October and January. We're not exactly sure when it will be though


----------



## Mamatolea

Hiya Mamas! Sorry I don't post a whole lot but I am not here very much anymore(and I will leave it at that to avoid the UA violation and want to be able to communicate with you all-btw, if you want to friend me on facebook, pm me and I will send you my account info)

So to touch on a couple of things-I was smoking whilst ttc with both kids, and I had zero problems conceiving either of them. I smoked a lot in the beginning with Lea before I knew I was preggo, then I stopped(because I was believing propoganda...sad) and Lea is super smart, healthy and happy albeit a tad rambunctious and I never got to smoke while breastfeeding because I had problems-I should have smoked, I might have had less problems...and with Ethan, I vaped thru my whole pregnancy(MJ was one of the only things that helped with my hyperemisis) and smoke almost daily now and he is still breastfeeding(and I make more milk than he can handle-someone else has to "help" sometimes..lol) and he is a healthy, rotund little bundle of smartness-I think he actually will surpass his sister in intelligence and she is way ahead of "the curve". And my sister who never partook had a son who is sickly and almost classified as "behind". So that is my take on the mj and children situation. (and we co-sleep with both kids in the bed. Lea is 2.5 and Ethan is 11 months).

I CAN'T WAIT FOR THE 25TH!!!!


----------



## kudzuqueen

hey girls ~ i posted a few times on the spring thread but just dropping in to say hello summer to you all!! it has been super hot down here but luckly some thunderstorms are cooling it off now. DH got a hold of some good sativa lately - it was my first experience with a primarily sativa variety and wow, what a difference! have been doing a lot of reading lately about the benefits of mj and wow, just wow - what an amazing natural gift from God. i'm still a little paranoid about my supply getting lower due to that but i think it is really DD getting older (8 months) and other stresses. we'll see.


----------



## OliveJewel

Yeah that!

I've been thinking about it in a whole new way. First, I have been thinking, "How little do I need?" I've been consciously cutting my dose way back. Which means I am dealing with the OCD a lot more, but it's okay. I realize that I only need like a teeny tiny amt for medicine, which is a good feeling. I find that it's important to give her time to herself when I am not calling on her so that when she sees me we can share the things we have been through since we last talked.

Also, I've been thinking about it as a pro-active herb that strengthens the mind and spirit. Ever since someone posted about how it helps stroke sufferers regain use of their brain something clicked about how helpful this herb is in modern society.


----------



## transformed

tat-not only did I use it during my pregnancy, I used it during labor. We were hanging out chillin like we sometimes do....(or did back then :/ LOL) and that was the night I went into labor. It was an amazing experience - my best birth, and I didnt really know I was in labor because the MJ was working on the pain so well. (Hence my midwife barely made it to the birth. LOL)


----------



## Jojo F.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kudzuqueen* 
i'm still a little paranoid about my supply getting lower due to that but i think it is really DD getting older (8 months) and other stresses. we'll see.









It seems to up mine


----------



## ~kitnkaboodle~

I have found the godsend of all cleaners and I am SOOOOO Happy that I did.... It cut my cleaning time by 30 mins... Like wow I didn't have to spend all night in my bathroom scrubbing my toilet and bathtub like i normally do and I also didn't feel lightheaded from the fumes because there were none. Melalueca is my newest bestfriend.


----------



## mama516/419

So our room is getting ready to be refilled







: I love that this plant takes such good use of its soil that we can reuse . we started a compost / worm farm but its missing the worms







I have no idea where to buy a pound of worms - my thoughts were the farmers store by my moms house - since they sell all chicken feed and what not but they told me to try a bait shophing if I wanted worms - but I dont know if fishermen use the same kind of worms







. I love to have an organic grow







:


----------



## OliveJewel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama516/419* 
So our room is getting ready to be refilled







: I love that this plant takes such good use of its soil that we can reuse . we started a compost / worm farm but its missing the worms







I have no idea where to buy a pound of worms - my thoughts were the farmers store by my moms house - since they sell all chicken feed and what not but they told me to try a bait shophing if I wanted worms - but I dont know if fishermen use the same kind of worms







. I love to have an organic grow







:

We have a worm farm here in Tucson that ships everywhere! You might have to wait until the weather cools down, or maybe not.


----------



## kudzuqueen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jojo F.* 
It seems to up mine









interesting - I keep wondering how the fact that mj relaxes you (which should help supply) conflicts with studies that it lowers prolactin and thus would lower supply (though i think they were all animal studies so who knows, but still). also since the more i read about the more i am convinced that it balances you out so that whatever is too high or too low is improved, i've wondered if that would actually up prolactin in a nursing mom since your body is demanding it. or even if different strains have different effects. interesting stuff!


----------



## NewDirections

.


----------



## amrijane128

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TatianaTiger* 
I think I overdid it a few days ago with some edibles. I ate 1/2 of a rice crispy treat. After that I decided to just take a bite of a brownie. That bite turned into eating 1/2 of the brownie because it was so tasty







: So, I had two doses. After that I decided to eat a small amount of guacamole and a little ice cream :eyeroll: Being pregnant all of this didn't sit with me and I threw up







I'm not sure if it was all the food and my body couldn't handle it or if I had too much herb? Can you throw up from having too much mj?

Being that early in the pregnancy, I would attribute it to a generally fickle stomach (that's a lot of totally different kinds of foods, it would have made me feel icky atleast) but depending on the high you were getting, I would say the MJ could have something to do with it too. If it was making you feel a little dizzy that would probably do it.


----------



## mama516/419

:
durning my MJ pregnacy I threw up constintly ( with and with out the aid of MJ ) but eating it made dizzier which resulted in vomiting - again tho most things resulted in vomitting durning that PG . MJ convinced me to eat which is why I endured smoking it. but the light headedness that caused MS was also a result of my blood sugar droping so there was a learning curve I had to deal with on how to do small enough snacks when the munchys hit but not so small my BS dropped







I was not a fun PG women


----------



## maminatural

Just wanted to shout out a hello to all you MJ Mommas out there! It's been forever since I last joined you, probably over a year in fact but I've ocassionally read posts and mostly I've been busy living and working and raising the kids... and of course, enjoying my green therapy.

Unfortunately, I recently moved to another state and although it's lovely where I live, it's also been impossible to find a connection here and I've had to go cold turkey for an unknown amount of time. It sucks!!! No medicine works as well as mj for my anxiety and mild depression and for relaxation and creativity and even sprituality!

But... it's part of the whole legal issues behind this wonderful plant. It's too bad, I happen to now live in FL which is imo very conservative.... I have yet to find a way to obtain it.

Does anyone know what the status for medical mj is here? It seems everyone in South Beach is high all the time but since I don't really hang out or know many people... I feel like years away from enjoying it again...boo hoo!

Ok, enough venting! Nice to read you ladies, most of you for the first time I'm sure.


----------



## Jojo F.

Shannon- The Worm Ladies of Charlestown







We all miss you and hope to see you soon(((hugs)))

maminatural-







hey mama







It's good to see you drop in, you'll make good friends soon


----------



## NewDirections

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maminatural* 
Just wanted to shout out a hello to all you MJ Mommas out there! It's been forever since I last joined you, probably over a year in fact but I've ocassionally read posts and mostly I've been busy living and working and raising the kids... and of course, enjoying my green therapy.

Unfortunately, I recently moved to another state and although it's lovely where I live, it's also been impossible to find a connection here and I've had to go cold turkey for an unknown amount of time. It sucks!!! No medicine works as well as mj for my anxiety and mild depression and for relaxation and creativity and even sprituality!

But... it's part of the whole legal issues behind this wonderful plant. It's too bad, I happen to now live in FL which is imo very conservative.... I have yet to find a way to obtain it.

Does anyone know what the status for medical mj is here? It seems everyone in South Beach is high all the time but since I don't really hang out or know many people... I feel like years away from enjoying it again...boo hoo!

Ok, enough venting! Nice to read you ladies, most of you for the first time I'm sure.

Maminatural, so sorry you are without right now, that sucks







.

Transformed, your birth sounds so beautiful, just lovely


----------



## mama516/419

Thanks so much JoJo ! She looks like a neat lady indeed. I miss hanging out too hopefuly I ll be back in action soon

Kristen - I think the munchkins are going to come the 21st it sounds like its more casual - the last party was in some brewerys basement and not kid friendly but our email said you can bring desert to share ? Have u heard anyhing ?
ETA - never mind its in a Gay Bar so we are getting a sitter LOL

Great thunderstorms at night recently







:


----------



## ~D~

Hey everyone!! I've been lost it seems for a couple of months - a long couple of months, I might add =( I was all set to move to Arizona, but the job offer we were counting on for DH fizzled out =( Thank goodness for green







: it has helped me through the craziness lately. On the bright side, we rented a pretty nice townhouse style apartment that's in a excellent school district, so it could be worse.... But I am going to be CRANKY this winter







:

So I just wanted to drop in & say hey I miss you guys!


----------



## ~D~

Oh! By the way, would anyone be willing to share links to info about vaporizers or other means of using mj?? Living in an apartment/townhouse complex has me worried a bit... I'm not used to peole on either side of me, at least no neighbors above or below =) I also don't have much left, and I need to make it last without cutting too far back. I wish I was brave enough to grow a little, I've heard about people growing in a large rubbermaid container or something... Any ideas?? Thnx!!


----------



## joyfulgrrrl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama516/419* 







:
durning my MJ pregnacy I threw up constintly ( with and with out the aid of MJ ) but eating it made dizzier which resulted in vomiting - again tho most things resulted in vomitting durning that PG . MJ convinced me to eat which is why I endured smoking it. but the light headedness that caused MS was also a result of my blood sugar droping so there was a learning curve I had to deal with on how to do small enough snacks when the munchys hit but not so small my BS dropped







I was not a fun PG women


That sounds like such a royal pain in the ass! And miserable. Glad you're through it, mama, hope next time (if there is one planned) is easier.


----------



## dinahx

Hi mamas! Subbing! I am actually cannabis free at this point in my life but I am a giant supporter! <3 Herbal medicine rocks!


----------



## sunanthem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamatolea* 
I CAN'T WAIT FOR THE 25TH!!!!

What's on the 25th??

Hey mamas! Hope everyone is well.
Tomorrow my little boy starts kindergarten at public school. Its not my ideal choice, but I think he will do well with the structure. On tuesday I sign my dd up for public preschool, and I just can't wait until august to have some free time during the day for the first time in 6 years!!

Dinahx.. not puffing... uh, um.. OH! Congrats!!!

Mamato lea.. we have some babies bdays coming up soon!!! I still havent planned a thing!

Maminatural.. I too have been gone a long while, but I remember you, sister!!

For those of you who have been following the thread for a few years, I was the one whose dh was arrested for having a car accident with our months' supply in the car.. he is now on probation and doing ok.. still having a hard time finding a job now that he has a felony, but he's thinking of going back to school soon, which I think would be great. He is still a pain in the butt though, and stuggle everyday wondering if I should stay together or not..

I'm dry right now, mostly cuz I'm broke, but to enjoy now and again when I have some extra dough.


----------



## mama516/419

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joyfulgrrrl* 
That sounds like such a royal pain in the ass! And miserable. Glad you're through it, mama, hope next time (if there is one planned) is easier.

LOL Thank you very much - luckily my last PG with my son was so easy that I didnt know I was PG until just about the 2nd trimester







Its just one of the ways they are very very diffrent


----------



## joyfulgrrrl

#find marijuana is the #1 trending topic on twitter, and I laughed so hard when I realized why

http://mashable.com/2009/07/19/cannabis/

Read the whole article, though, I think it's a good thing for broc-lovers!


----------



## Lemon Juice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joyfulgrrrl* 
#find marijuana is the #1 trending topic on twitter, and I laughed so hard when I realized why

http://mashable.com/2009/07/19/cannabis/

Read the whole article, though, I think it's a good thing for broc-lovers!

Thanks for sharing!!







: I posted it to my FB...I don't Tweet b/c I don't know how and don't wanna learn







So thanks for the find! Great thing to know...dp is getting his Iphone soon!


----------



## sg784

Hey everyone,







s: Ive been mia, but um just stressed to the max and I have NO MEDICINE. Im just going to cut and past my other post from UC board here. I dont know how to deal right now. I could call someone for "medicine" but Im just not comfortable using anything other than clean organic high grade esp while pregnant, for the most part Id rather go without but Im loosing my mind. Help!!!!!!!

I have this overwhelming primal urge to "build my nest" and I CAN NOT SATISFY it. Im only oh... 32, 33 w, but its consuming me. I just want to feel ready. Its suddenly apparent, that Im going to have a baby, theres not a lot of time left, and I dont have a nest!!

We're in the middle, well, hopefully *end* of buying a house, we are supposed to close fri, but our closing date has been moved before. The house needs a certain amount of work, before we can move in. Let me rephrase that. It needs a certain amount of work to make it liveable, and then more work to get it how we want it to move in. DP is determined not to take any time off work , (provider instinct I guess) and work on it from the time he gets back in town from working all day, (Home construction/remodeling) till dark or he cant continue, and then work all weekend sun up till sundown. He thinks it will be ready and we can move in and all will be wonderfull and we can have another baby.

Im so worried and stressed to the max. Ive joked about keeping my birth kit in the car incase I dont know where Ill be when labor hits, or wehre we'll be living at that moment. BUt I REALLY DONT want it to come down to that.

Idealy I'd like to be in and Settled have some what of a routine in the new place before we introduce a new baby to the family dynamic, I think it would be healthier for the kids and I, as well as DP who thrives on routine being on the spectrum and all. Im so worried its all going to happen in a whirlwind. Or what if I just cant let go mentally and come 44 weeks am still pregnant b/c I dont feel confortable with my "nest"???? Fears fears and more fears.

Its apparent that we are going to have to make a giant to do list and but "move into new house" some where on it, then whittle away and figure out how to move that up. So that only the essentials get done, and what can wait can wait, but thats WAYYYY easier said than done.

Im so stressed to the max, I should be admiring my DPs determination to get this all done and instead I freaked out on him today and said a lot of things I didnt mean, because all I can feel is my own fear. I feel insecure in not having a nest or being able to work on my nest, instead of feeling secure in his determination, which greatly insults him. Wow, this could almost go into Parents as Partners. lol.

suggestions welcome. :sob:


----------



## mama516/419

Technology gets stranger and stranger ... In some ways it great in other ways its just well strange - but any step towards reform is a good one. I fwded it to my RIPAC leader


----------



## Lemon Juice

Sera







I know how you feel. I did a few freak outs on dp before our babe arrived each time. The nesting feeling can consume a pregnant woman!

As for the house...you know you have plenty of local friends here who would love to have a work party and help you both out! Once you know for sure, maybe we can all come over and help? I'd be willing to help in any way that I can. And as for the greens...well if we see you on Saturday then you're all set









sending many calm, peaceful vibes for you! May things all work out and fall into place so you can let go and birth that babe when the time is right







:


----------



## mama516/419

Sra - Im so sorry your going threw all that . Im a train wreck as soon as boxes enter our apartment until the room we dont use is cleared out . I cant imagine doing it so far along and I m sure your DP understands that stress is running high in your world .

On the other hand I was in the hospital the other day with an " Ovarian Mass that was bled into ( most likely a cyst) and endometrial distrubances " I was in so much pain it was awful and I told the nurse I never take any medications but they loaded me doloton ( 2 doses) that pulmited my BP to 83-50 and I ended up being there most of the day trying to get it back up . Tey sent me home with these pain pills specificly designed to not drop blood pressures . I looked at the side effects and it was like " severly addictive do not take if you have ever suffered from addiction or alcohol abuse.... Can cause sever depression and suicidal thoughs ... has been linked to overdoses and sucicides " I was like yha - no thanks







:


----------



## NewDirections

Hi Mamas,

Hope you're all enjoying your summer


----------



## SamiPolizzi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TatianaTiger* 
So tell me mamas, were you honest with your care provider about marijuana use during pregnancy?

God, no.
I also bounced around from doctor to doctor, so I never really had a doctor I trusted. In fact, the one who ended up delivering my baby I had only met once before.


----------



## yoyoma

Advice from a bioengineer:

Smoking is bad, mmkay?

However, marijuana can be used much more efficiently when you vaporize or eat it. Vaporization heats the materials placed into the vaporizer to the point where they are not burned, but instantly turned into a gaseous form that can be inhaled without the harmful and painful side effects of smoking.

Who should vaporize:
1. Those with lung cancer, as many studies done in other nations in the UN have shown that THC has the capability of reducing lung cancer tumors in HUMAN trials. This has been shown in Brain tumors as well.

2. Those who have asthma or bronchitis because cannabis aids in expelling mucus and opening airways. You will still cough because the microvilli in your lungs and esophagus are being stimulated to expel mucus. This is not the same as smoker's cough which takes a while to develop. You will only cough right after inhalation, not chronically.

3. Those with gastric ailments, and especially those that need an appetite stimulant.

4. Anyone who wants to get baked with the least amount of cannabis possible.

Who Should Eat it:

Since eating it mainly makes you feel sleepy and/or hungry, those who experience insomnia or are undergoing chemo/radiation would really benefit.

There is a pill form of THC called marinol. This may be an alternative to eating food prepared with cannabis.

*****NEVER listen to Government drug propaganda. It was developed in the mid-20th century to target minorities who Henry Kissinger felt needed to be persecuted/legally prosecuted(namely, african-americans and hispanic peoples). LOOK IT UP*****


----------



## yoyoma

Marijuana usage may cause neurogenesis(just look it up) which is wonderful for adults and seniors(especially with alzheimers), but very bad for those under 16-18 because their brains are already creating new cells which are definitely superior to the ones derived from neurogenesis.

BTW- Plants still have chemicals. Every single atomic and molecular combination is a chemical, including water, sugar, etc. The majority of the chemicals that we use are derived from plant and bacterial processes. Natural CERTAINLY doesn't mean safer. Simply consider mushrooms. Many are deadly!


----------



## mama516/419

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TatianaTiger* 
So tell me mamas, were you honest with your care provider about marijuana use during pregnancy?


My honesty was nearly detremental to my mommy hood . I ( like you) choose to be honest with everyone in hopes that they are honest with me ( Propaganda present as truth is still a lie even if it is believed by the teller) So I went to my OB honest as usaual about partaking and was happily surprized as she told me to look it up on the march of Dimes website , how it was perfectly fine and how its losing its classification as a danger among government officals . She warned me on the dangers of my losing weight and urged me to continue if it helped me gained weight. Imagine my surprize 10 months later when CPS arrived in the delivery room. I had to undergo drug treatment and testing as well as tons of court apperences in order to maintain physical custody of my DD. DH ( who had just gotten his MMP Card) was court ordered to be with her under supervision. It was a big hassel and heart breaking and I warn anyone from making the same mistake.










I hope things go well with a MW


----------



## transformed

http://news.aol.com/article/oakland-...ana-tax/573963

Anyone see the Martha Stewart pot show yesterday? LOL. the intro was supposed to e really funny.

http://www.marthastewart.com/show/th...w/the-pot-show


----------



## kudzuqueen

if I'm not mistake, heroin, codeine, etc all require human intervention to have narcotic properties. MJ does not (and isn't a narcotic). There have been studies in Jamaica that found no detrimental affect (and in some cases, a positive one) from mothers who used MJ - and there are many women on here with positive stories as well who used it while pregnant. It is a naturally growing HERB that balances the body in many ways and is non-addictive, unlike those other drugs. Personally I consider caffeine and alcohol to be far more harmful to a fetus than MJ.

I faced a similar issue yesterday when answering questions on a new patient OB form asking if i'd ever used "recreational" drugs...i like to be honest but in the end I said no, as honestly I consider MJ to be an herbel medicine right up there with all the low milk supply herbs i take...not a recreational drug like heroine, cocaine, and let's not forget, prescription medications


----------



## georgia

Hi, posts have been removed which violated the Forum Guidelines or quoted posts that did. Please remember that Finding Your Tribe is a support-only forum and is not set up for debate, thanks









Please PM a moderator with any questions (or me, too). Sorry for the inconvenience!


----------



## mama516/419

- in the mood for chocolate


----------



## Lemon Juice

mmmm...chocolate...mmmmm

I'll have some of that tomorrow!









Can't.freakin'.wait.








:


----------



## happyhippy

Hi mamas. Im new to posting on MDC.
I love herb. If somebody had told me what a great parenting tool it would be, id have started long ago.







:

Im so glad there is a place i can be honest about myself. I still dont feel comfortable to post about it on other forums here. For example, when mamas ask for advice about how to not get so wound up and yell i just want to post "Use marijuana!" but i dont for all the fear and shame it yields.









And...no i would never be honest about it with any mainstream health care provider that keeps a 'chart' on me.

Such good medicine.








Thanks for being here and keeping it real!


----------



## mama516/419

: sounds good JoJo !







:







: - this is what my family looks like right now , We cant wait !







happy hippy


----------



## aihcalappa

.........


----------



## mama516/419

It was so gret to meet some of you IRL . My fam had a wonderful time ! It was crazy how many little ones we all have - that ends the MJ infertility myths ! DH and I going to have to look into a Vap of our own now.


----------



## Jojo F.

Shannon- it was great to see you and the LO's again today









We had an awsome time and hope we can do it again soon!


----------



## azedazobollis

Oh! We had sooo much fun yesterday!~!! No kidding we have a lot of kids!!!!!!!
I kept my Anna home yesterday, she would have been way overloaded sensory wise and the pool would not have been a good combination.... but oh, my mother wasnt keeping an eye on her too closely and she got into my origins wrinkle creams.... and my lube........ and THANK GOD- clear nailpolish..... Her reasoning, "You Googlehead, you should have put it up high!" Oh, so sorry Miss Anna, you're right, I should have hung it from the ceiling so that you could not reach it.... It was a nice day to clear my head and spend with you all! Ive been struggling with my Anna's special needs, just started prozac myself- with a couple weeks of xanax while the prozac kicks in. I came home refreshed- so did my other kids!







:


----------



## Starlighter

Hey all can I join you? I'm a hippy, attachment parenting, pot smokin momma. I feel this is a place I could call home.


----------



## Lemon Juice

Yes! What a wonderful day we had! And the weather was amazing...finally a day of sun, and just when we needed it!














:

So nice to see you all, so freakin' awesome to spend a day w/ other MJ families! It was a fine time...a very fine time, indeed!














:


----------



## Starlighter

I'm jealous that I live so far away from everyone it would be nice to meet some of you!


----------



## maminatural

I've been able to enjoy my medicine for a week now and like a pp said... "it is a wonderful parenting tool"... Seriously, I don't believe any of those pharmaceuticals would work as well. I've only tried a couple of the milder ones but I would be afraid to take too much of that...I agree with another pp that those meds can very toxic... I also think that a pp who reminded us that many organic plants can be dangerous, is absolutely right. And yea, it makes sense that taking any kind of medication or herbs should be with caution always especially with young children and adolescents. In fact, although I had used and tried mj during my College years, it wasn't until way into my 30's that I began using it medicinally... what a difference it makes!! Much better quality of like for me, allowing me to enjoy the moment, live in the present with less stress and yet provide me the focus to continue being productive and be a participating member of society... not all the time, mind you... I like home best!

Love to all you mommas out there.... great place for us to congregate!

Un abrazo (A Hug)


----------



## transformed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starlighter* 
I'm jealous that I live so far away from everyone it would be nice to meet some of you!

I know, right?


----------



## OliveJewel

This and this.

I have been trying to research the connection between marijuana and dopamine. Panic, anxiety, ocd all seem to have some relation to dopamine. Why does mj work so beautifully to remedy a stuck mind? Maybe because it's a gift from the universe?









Also, Wikipedia says that dopamine is a prolactin inhibitor... hmmm... a clue to the milk production puzzle? Again,


----------



## katbomumof3

I miss you all!







:
How is everyone?


----------



## mama516/419

Just wanted to pop in and say Im going to be hitting the beach with the fam for a few days








Peace


----------



## happyhippy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OliveJewel* 
This and this.

I have been trying to research the connection between marijuana and dopamine. Panic, anxiety, ocd all seem to have some relation to dopamine. Why does mj work so beautifully to remedy a stuck mind? Maybe because it's a gift from the universe?










Also, Wikipedia says that dopamine is a prolactin inhibitor... hmmm... a clue to the milk production puzzle? Again,









Thanks for these links mama. Im always interested in the chemistry. I agree with you. Its a gift.







Just like Ben Harper sings it: "Herb's a gift from the earth and whats from the earth is of Jah's greatest worth."


----------



## NewDirections

Those studies are great, thanks for the links.


----------



## iamama

Hi! I'm wondering if there are any Southern Oregonians here? I could use some like minded friends!


----------



## Lemon Juice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TatianaTiger* 
Those studies are great, thanks for the links. Marijuana can improve so many conditions. It's sad that there is so much propaganda against it









I wish I lived close enough to you mamas to get together









I have a sucker that I'm thinking about trying out today









Wish you lived closer, too! I tried some mj candy, similar to a sucker, and it was so bunk! I don't think it was worth it at all.







Do let us know how it goes, tho









Quote:


Originally Posted by *iamama* 
Hi! I'm wondering if there are any Southern Oregonians here? I could use some like minded friends!

Where abouts are you? Dp and I are *_thisclose_* to buying some land in southern Oregon (we used to live in PDX and WA state) but are worried about the location. I intend to post to the tribe and ask about the location and see what's up...I just always seem to forget


----------



## sunanthem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katbomumof3* 
I miss you all!







:
How is everyone?

Eh, I'm a bit stressed over finances.. but things will get better! I sure could use some greenery, but that probably wont come around for awhile..
I'm having this constant wrist pain and it sucks.
But, life is ok, so I cant keep complaining. sorry to be a downer.


----------



## circuitsndaisies

This might be a useless question, but I have exhausted all of my resources.

How do you find a good source? I'm in an area where I know NO ONE who partakes, a few people who I suspect "might" but don't want to approach that subject.


----------



## iamama

Where abouts are you? Dp and I are *_thisclose_* to buying some land in southern Oregon (we used to live in PDX and WA state) but are worried about the location. I intend to post to the tribe and ask about the location and see what's up...I just always seem to forget









I live in Ashland


----------



## OliveJewel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *circuitsndaisies* 
This might be a useless question, but I have exhausted all of my resources.

How do you find a good source? I'm in an area where I know NO ONE who partakes, a few people who I suspect "might" but don't want to approach that subject.

This may be a useless answer, but if I were in your situation I would try to grow my own. (Assuming you have some private space in your yard or house.)


----------



## happyhippy

Ah...had some medicine today and yesterday. Fabulous! Everything flowed with the kids; our connection was awesome and of course everyones needs get met when we're connected.







:
It had been a while. Maybe 2 months. Why?







I had been building back up to the mama i dont like: edgy, irritated, short tempered, demanding, dare i admit it...a tad coercive...and definitly no fun. (Ok maybe im exaggerating but im hard on myself)
Then on Tuesday i yelled at DH..in front of the kids no less..and bless him he simply looked at me and said something kind like "You are so angry right now."

I ran to the garage and got some MJ medicine. Aaahhhhhh.Then apologized to everyone.

My SIL is a case worker and her clients are folks on various psych meds. She tells me that that its common for her clients to feel great and do well on their meds and then stop taking them because they think they dont need them anymore. They of course then fall apart.

I think im doing this. I wonder why i dont just use MJ regularly?
I love marijuana and i support it but i think there is this feeling of shame in using it. Why can't i just be OK without it? Why cant i be a great mom and partner without it? Why can't i just be relaxed and flow through my day happy instead of slightly pissed off at the world?







:
On the flip side i also love it and want to shout out to the world how wonderful it is. Uy yuy yuy.
Feedback or pats on the back welcome.


----------



## happyhippy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *circuitsndaisies* 
This might be a useless question, but I have exhausted all of my resources.

How do you find a good source? I'm in an area where I know NO ONE who partakes, a few people who I suspect "might" but don't want to approach that subject.

What ive noticed is that when im around folks that use MJ it somehow gets brought up and a smile or other forms of approval let everyone know whats up. Then the circle of availability becomes wider.

How about bringing the subject up innocently with the folks you assume use and see what happens. Good luck! Like bring up a celebrity caught using or something and see their reaction.


----------



## katbomumof3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happyhippy* 
Ah...had some medicine today and yesterday. Fabulous! Everything flowed with the kids; our connection was awesome and of course everyones needs get met when we're connected.







:
It had been a while. Maybe 2 months. Why?







I had been building back up to the mama i dont like: edgy, irritated, short tempered, demanding, dare i admit it...a tad coercive...and definitly no fun. (Ok maybe im exaggerating but im hard on myself)
Then on Tuesday i yelled at DH..in front of the kids no less..and bless him he simply looked at me and said something kind like "You are so angry right now."

I ran to the garage and got some MJ medicine. Aaahhhhhh.Then apologized to everyone.

My SIL is a case worker and her clients are folks on various psych meds. She tells me that that its common for her clients to feel great and do well on their meds and then stop taking them because they think they dont need them anymore. They of course then fall apart.

I think im doing this. I wonder why i dont just use MJ regularly?
I love marijuana and i support it but i think there is this feeling of shame in using it. Why can't i just be OK without it? Why cant i be a great mom and partner without it? Why can't i just be relaxed and flow through my day happy instead of slightly pissed off at the world?







:
On the flip side i also love it and want to shout out to the world how wonderful it is. Uy yuy yuy.
Feedback or pats on the back welcome.

Love your post! I feel very much the same way, i am such a better person with mj. None of the other meds i have ever taken have helped me like it does. I agree as well, sometimes i want to tell everyone how great it is, and then other times i feel ashamed that i use it (especially now that i am pg, i don't tell anyone)







It is sad it has such a stigma.

Peace Mama, it's doing us no harm, and much good.







:


----------



## transformed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happyhippy* 
What ive noticed is that when im around folks that use MJ it somehow gets brought up and a smile or other forms of approval let everyone know whats up. Then the circle of availability becomes wider.

How about bringing the subject up innocently with the folks you assume use and see what happens. Good luck! Like bring up a celebrity caught using or something and see their reaction.









it seems like everyone is acceptable to it---just no one uses it.


----------



## Lemon Juice

happyhippy, loved your post! So true. I felt the same way until I pushed all that aside and decided to become a daily user. If you can get a vape,that might help cut back on guilt. I had some guilt over smoking it for health reasons and b/c I know I smell awful and my kids (who are old enough to know something's up) would wonder why I smelt like smoke when we talk about why smoking is so bad for you. Don't want to confuse them and we are slowly more open about it b/c of our vape...and our "medicine box" we carry it around in.









Of course surrounding myself w/ other MJ mamas is wonderful and extremely helpful w/ that guilt.









If you are really brave you can post in your tribe forum here on mdc or here looking for other mj mamas...or here. You might be able to find connections for meds or maybe join a drum circle in your area...there are groups on meetup for that (drum circles, that is). Maybe?


----------



## maminatural

Wow, Happyhippy! I could've written that next to last post of yours!

I too know I'm a much better person to be around when I partake. Not only can I focus better on the everyday things that need to get done, but I'm way more relaxed and I am much less neurotic. Life is much more beautiful when I can get a few puffs in the middle of the day!

I'm also trying to be less hard on myself for having to depend on this herb. I justify it by understanding that it's just a plant and that it's ot laced with all kinds of toxins the way pharmaceuticals are... now if only it could be legalized in every state and federally at the very least regulated for medical purposes. My current state may be the last one to join in but that's another subject...

I wish I was close to some of you, would love to have a get together!!! Anyone in FL?

Peace out!


----------



## mama516/419

This is so upsetting







: I am angrey that propaganda and an society with a hidden agenda has made educated women and good parents feel a shame that they dont deserve. I too have felt this inner nagging chastising me when I partake - especialy since my stint in Drug Counsiling- and I blame most of it on me going through the DARE program . Yet I wonder if people on heavy amounts of pharams feel this . I try to set an example for my children hoping that the stigma will burn out with our generation







: but I sometimes feel like this miricle plant has a very long way to come


----------



## transformed

my _kids_ need MJ lollypops this week. holy sh**.

JK. Ok kind of Kidding. LMAO.

Its like nonstop fighting...physical and otherwise. I am like "c'mon dudes....Peace on Earth..." I certainly do not feel very peaceful at the moment. :/

I am a sad excuse for a hippy right now.


----------



## aihcalappa




----------



## mama516/419

In the same intrest of plant healing Im loving my Aloe plant right now







And thats the color of us right now .
What do you guys think is an ok age for partaking ? I know RIPAC has a parent form for kids under 16 . Im wondering becouse I have a 14 year old cousin posting all kinds of weed related things on his facebook I started my relationship with weed young but as an adult looking at kids I cant beleave how young they are. Yet I know that when my husband goes "out for air" at our next family party some other family members tag along - Id like to have a plan


----------



## happyhippy

Thank you all! I feel so much better after posting and especially after hearing i am not alone!







DH and i had a great conversation today about MJ, culture, consciousness, and stigma. I know i have to shrug off those guilty feelings. I have to accept the gifts and be thankful. No one's perfect (and with my upbringing i can forget it!) so why should i expect myself to be anyway? I am grateful for mj. Now if i can just figure out the vaporizer...will look into it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lemon Juice* 
Of course surrounding myself w/ other MJ mamas is wonderful and extremely helpful w/ that guilt.









If you are really brave you can post in your tribe forum here on mdc or here looking for other mj mamas...or here. You might be able to find connections for meds or maybe join a drum circle in your area...there are groups on meetup for that (drum circles, that is). Maybe?









Lemon Juice, i do know MJ mamas IRL and feel comfortable in my real life tribe.
Thanks for the links though, i will check them out and see if they are a community i click with. Love the Rainbow link.







Ive been to a gathering and will be there again someday. Thankfully, medical mj is legal in my state. I dont have an RX (yet...) but know someone who does. Wow, is it good!

Let's keep talking about this. Its feels good for the soul.







: So...

_If you don't feel any guilt associated with using, can you talk about why or how you got there?
_


----------



## SleepyMamaBear

just stopping in, briefly to vent.
we just moved. again, second time in 2 months.







:
but now we are in our own place, no housemates, no extended family, jsut US. and its nice to have that.
i have a major surgery on friday. and i am way stressing. herbal meds help with the stress, BUT, i dont have any here at my house, i must go to an extended family members house to partake. and then i am limited to whatever they have.
good thing here in Oregon its really easy to find delicious wonderful herb just about anywhere.
i could definitely use some positive healthy vibes coming my way on friday.


----------



## transformed

hugs!!!


----------



## RootsDaughter72

hi all! this is my first post here on this thread, though i've read it on and off )(mostly off) for a few months. i post on MDC pretty often, but i wanted to create a different username so i could feel less paranoid about being here.

anyway, i'm looking forward to getting to know you all. i actually know some of you already







and i'm EXTREMELY disappointed that i seem to have missed a new england meetup??? is that going to happen again? i NEED mama friends who smoke. i feel so alone sometimes. i know a lot of my friends would judge me really harshly if they knew i smoke. especially if they knew how often! but i'm still a fantastic mother, and i'm more functional on cannabis than i was on anti-depressants and painkillers.

also wanted to know if anyone else here is TTC? this is my first time TTC and i don't know anyone at all who is TTC on MJ. also i'd love to share two AWESOME cannabis-positive articles from columbia.edu: here and here (it's a 2-parter). this made me feel so much better about my decision to continue cannabis and discontinue other meds, as i was feeling really rocky and guilty for it before. now i feel like the only problem with MJ is really the STIGMA constructed by our society, and not the fact that i use it.

anyway i'm off to celebrate the time with DH since DD is being babysat by the grandparents...







i'm really happy to finally have the courage to post on this thread and get to know you ladies!









*ETA* just read the whole thread and wanted to add a couple things:
-i have never been honest with any healthcare provider about my MJ usage, which has been on a weekly if not daily basis since 2002.
-i conceived my daughter when DH and i were both smoking TONS and TONS of herb.
-thanks to the research of melanie dreher, i felt comfortable smoking throughout my entire pregnancy with DD. she's a fantastic little girl who meets or exceeds all growth/development milestones.
-i didn't smoke for a little while after DD's birth but i did start again during her infancy. i exclusively BFed her on demand. we still BF pretty much on demand now (she's 20 months old), but not exclusively since she's been eating solids for over a year. it never impacted my milk production or anything... i've always been able to make plenty of milk, and DD has always been healthy and happy.
-i was able to stop feeling guilty about using MJ this year, FINALLY, after reading the two links above and watching more documentaries about marijuana. on netflix instant or hulu i was able to watch stuff like 'totally baked' and 'super high me' which made me realize that this is SO normal and harmless. this is all illegal simply because of william randolph hearst in the 30s, and if you look at a movie from that time like 'reefer madness' you realize that it was just total propaganda. now we have a stigma that's hard to fight. people have been smoking marijuana for eons, parents or not. no parent is perfect. we all just have to be fair to ourselves to show our children that they can grow up being happy and fair to themselves as well. we don't have to constantly feel guilty for our choices or bad about ourselves. we can only teach them self-love if we accept ourselves for who we are and what we do. now i don't feel guilty and paranoid each time i use... i feel totally okay about it.

okay, now i'm really done.


----------



## happyhippy

Welcome RootsDaughter72!!!:







Thank you for the links. I will definitly check them out!

In keeping with the current theme of accepting our cannabis ways, id like to start this: Fill in your own truth.

When I use marijuana medicine I am a competent housekeeper.

Anyone else?


----------



## maminatural

I am better able to enjoy daily routines and focus on BEING, resulting in being a better mother, lover and friend.

PEACE and LOVE!


----------



## maciascl

I have a couple of question that my friend was wondering about & I thought some of you lovely ladies might know or atleast be able to point me in the right direction. My friend is going to be getting her medical mj card in CA, but she is not sure how many plants she is allowed to have growing at one time with it. Also she lives in family houseing at a University of California school. Would they be able to kick her family out if they discover she has mj growing even though she will have a medical mj card? Thanks!!


----------



## mama516/419

when I use MJ -
I am able to relax and enjoy my kids and husband more- yet at the same time clean more... it is a miricle plant


----------



## happyhippy

When i use marijuana i _am more compassionate._

Cheryl, i don't know what the details of the mediacl marijuana law is in CA. I assume its different in every state. Im sure your friend can get all the answers from the dispensary she's getting her plants or herb from.


----------



## SleepyMamaBear

just a quick update: surgery went great! i got to keep my spleen. the cyst went to pathology. will be out sometime around monday or tuesday. morphine is totally jacking me up and i am SO HIGH!


----------



## maciascl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SleepyMamaBear* 
just a quick update: surgery went great! i got to keep my spleen. the cyst went to pathology. will be out sometime around monday or tuesday. morphine is totally jacking me up and i am SO HIGH!

Glad it went well & they aren't taking your spleen out. Healing vibes to you!

Good points RebeccaWo. Thanks!


----------



## SleepyMamaBear

been up to pee a handful or times, and then to walk the halls. hot damn i wish i could use my green meds here. it would make it so much easier for me to heal and relax.


----------



## Lemon Juice

Tiff







thinking of you and sending healing vibes your way







:


----------



## circuitsndaisies

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happyhippy* 
What ive noticed is that when im around folks that use MJ it somehow gets brought up and a smile or other forms of approval let everyone know whats up. Then the circle of availability becomes wider.

How about bringing the subject up innocently with the folks you assume use and see what happens. Good luck! Like bring up a celebrity caught using or something and see their reaction.









Have tried. Uh uh, no one that I know! All I hear is that "it's addictive, only bad people do it," yada yada yada. These are the crunchiest minded mamas around (met them through MDC couple years ago). It's just more of an atmosphere in this part of the country I suppose. I am from a liberal college town and MISS it.

No private space for growing, unfortunately.


----------



## happyhippy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *circuitsndaisies* 
Have tried. Uh uh, no one that I know! All I hear is that "it's addictive, only bad people do it," yada yada yada. These are the crunchiest minded mamas around (met them through MDC couple years ago). It's just more of an atmosphere in this part of the country I suppose. I am from a liberal college town and MISS it.

No private space for growing, unfortunately.









That makes me so sad.
I was talking to a friend whose friend owns a dispensary where marijuana is sold legally to people with a medical marijuana license. He was just blowing my mind with it all! Edibles behind a food counter, different strains displayed on shelves, doctors connected to the dispensary to give prescriptions! Im still scared to get a license.

Peace mama! Hope you hook up soon.









Im really too old to believe this is really happening







but i guess we are seeing the beginning of legalized marijuana in our lifetime. The stigma will soon be outdated too.


----------



## joyfulgrrrl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TatianaTiger* 
Hi Mamas,

Hope your all relaxing with some broccoli







:

Ugh, I went to the OB today for my first appointment. What a waste of time







I wrote on my forms that I use marijuana, I wanted to be honest. Well this dr, very mainstream, said that I need to stop right away that it's very bad for the baby. I didn't want to get in an argument with her so I didn't say anything. She wasn't very nice to me after that. I just hate the propaganda out there against marijuana







: I'm also on zoloft and she says that the zoloft is totally safe but marijuana is dangerous?







Marijuana is a plant, I trust it so much more to be safe compared to a man made medication. Sometimes it feels like this







when dealing with doctors. I'm changing to a midwife, you could not pay me to go back to her.

So tell me mamas, were you honest with your care provider about marijuana use during pregnancy?


Not even a little bit. If it for some reason became relevant of course I would advise them, but otherwise no way.

PS we finally got a vape!!! I was feeling so guilty smoking and nursing, now I feel sooo much better!


----------



## Jojo F.

Many healing vibes for you Tiff~~~~

RootsDaghter72- welcome







There was a NE meeting, it was awsome!! I'm sure there will be another.


----------



## transformed

we need a mdc norml chapter.


----------



## vermontmomma

hi!








i'm a little shy!







but i do have a question, what are your thoughts on breastfeeding and mj? i haven't partook since i got a positive test result and am thinking i'll wait until dd is weaned, but that may be a ways off if she decides to keep going till 2 or even 3 like some other families do. i don't want her to be "under the influence" until she's a reasonable age to be mature about it. i've heard it stays in your system a month and is stored in fat cells (like big fat filled nursing boobs). what do you think? should i completely forsake harvest season?







:


----------



## transformed

go with your intuition, reiki mama.







If you practice reiki then you already know the answer to your question.


----------



## RootsDaughter72

happyhippy- when i use marijuana medicine, i feel relaxed, happy, and able to function.

sleepymamabear, glad it went well. hope you recover soon! can you get someone to bring you a special brownie or something?

thanks, jojo! i hope i can be at the next meeting!

vermontmama- i have been nursing DD for 20 months, and for about the past 17 of those months, i have been using mj on a daily or near-daily basis. DD has always met or exceeded her growth and developmental milestones according to her doctor, and she is a fantastically smart and amazing child. if i do say so myself.







:

i can't find the link i originally read, but here's another one that is pretty interesting (focuses more on pregnancy than bfing). anyway, google around and maybe you'll find more info, but studies have been done on so-called "roots daughters" (women in jamaica who smoke pot regularly and openly) who breastfeed, and their children actually do better than their breastfed counterparts whose moms don't smoke pot. the reason for this is thought to be that roots daughters tend to be from a higher social status and have better access to information and healthcare, not marijuana itself; however marijuana did not prove any detriment. i posted a couple links on page 7 and i think one of them might go into this, but i did find the text of this study somewhere online and that is what clinched my decision to continue smoking while nursing.

it is true that if you are breastfeeding and using marijuana, your breastfed child would test positive, and that's definitely a risk to consider. but no properly-done studies have really found any effects of marijuana. for me, i would be on anti-depressants and pain meds on a constant basis if not for mj, so my DD is going to be exposed to something, and i am more comfortable with this!

do you guys have netflix? if so i HIGHLY (lol) recommend checking 'the union: the business behind getting high.' it was a very eye-opening documentary about marijuana and why it's illegal as well as the economics behind it, and i learned a lot of stuff i never knew. totally worth a watch! made me feel much better about my MJ habit too









anyway i partook before writing this so sorry if it's incoherent and rambly. i'm having a flare-up (i have severe chronic pain), and i figured mj was safer than the oxycontin i've been given, so i am puffing away over here!


----------



## Mal85

I think I'm ready to get back on the horse, if ya know what I mean. I partook a handful of times (or a couple of hands full of times) while I was pregnant. But I was a daily (usually multi times a day) smoker before pregnancy, so doing it like 10 times in 10 months was quite a cut for me.

Since having DD, I've enjoyed the broccoli here and there, but not much. She's 5.5 months old now and I've had a hankering for a while now. I don't think I'll ever make it back to being a daily user, at least not while my kids are young, especially the baby stage. But I'm feeling confident enough now.

We're taking a lake trip in a couple of weeks and I'm hoping to enjoy it while we're gone and away from civilization. That's always the best.


----------



## katbomumof3

I also have been an almost daily user (except when we've run dry







) for hte past 15 mos or so while nursing ds. He is ahead on most milestones. I also know a couple of other kids whose Mom partook both while nursing (extended) and while pregs, and they are very bright children as well. I did some reading before deciding to do it again, and didn't find anything (other than ppl spouting off lol) that linked mj to any known issues. I'm 15 wks pregs now, so my milk is almost gone, but we are still nursing, and i am still partaking in the evenings most nights







: Its actually been really nice for me to meet another irl Mama who enjoys broc!


----------



## mama516/419

http://www.doublex.com/section/healt...d-pot?page=0,0

i thought as mothers this is an interesting read


----------



## writteninkursive

Hi! I'm new to this board (didn't know it existed, but should have assumed







). I'm currently 38 weeks pregnant and *not* abstaining due to pregnancy. I figure the effects of marijuana on the baby are a thousand times better than the blood pressure medicine (that doesn't work anyway) they try to get me to take.







Gotta love nature!







:

I also wanted to express my disappointment that my good riend and supplier recently got shut down. We live in a big city and his house was broken into while his girlfriend was showering. She freaked out and called the police, despite that they had a basement full of marijuana. The police came, took all the plants (about 30 of them and they are sooo good!) along with all their electronic equipment (???). Now his girlfriend is too freaked out to even smoke, much less let him grow anymore. And he goes to court once the plants all dry out enough to weigh them and charge him accordingly. Bah! It's sad to me; the first weed I ever smoked was from one of four plants growing in his closet some 8 years ago. A sad day. I hope she gets over it.


----------



## Jojo F.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *writteninkursive* 
Hi! I'm new to this board (didn't know it existed, but should have assumed







). I'm currently 38 weeks pregnant and *not* abstaining due to pregnancy. I figure the effects of marijuana on the baby are a thousand times better than the blood pressure medicine (that doesn't work anyway) they try to get me to take.







Gotta love nature!







:

I also wanted to express my disappointment that my good riend and supplier recently got shut down. We live in a big city and his house was broken into while his girlfriend was showering. She freaked out and called the police, despite that they had a basement full of marijuana. The police came, took all the plants (about 30 of them and they are sooo good!) along with all their electronic equipment (???). Now his girlfriend is too freaked out to even smoke, much less let him grow anymore. And he goes to court once the plants all dry out enough to weigh them and charge him accordingly. Bah! It's sad to me; the first weed I ever smoked was from one of four plants growing in his closet some 8 years ago. A sad day. I hope she gets over it.









Welcome!!

Oh man, that is such a bummer, I hate to say it but if I were the boyfriend I'd be soooooo ticked!!!


----------



## Lemon Juice

Welcome to the new mamas!!!









Buzznana Bread. Tomorrow.







:


----------



## transformed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lemon Juice* 
Welcome to the new mamas!!!









Buzznana Bread. Tomorrow.







:

You are so freaking funny. LMAO.

You should sin up for this








.


----------



## azedazobollis

:














:

Just stopping by to say high.


----------



## Lemon Juice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *transformed* 
You are so freaking funny. LMAO.

You should sin up for this








.

LMAO!!







: I'd looooove to see the judge's reaction to the buzznana bread!


----------



## vermontmomma

thanks for the feedback mj mamas!







: i sampled the teensiest weeniest bit the other night with dh during the meteor shower and it was crazy! my tolerence was nothing after over a year!
even though i stopped for a while i always had the intention of starting again. i had been a multi x per dayer for a very, very long time and kind of wanted to see if i actually could go without. i don't plan on going back to that much but now and then would be lovely.

here's a fantastic recipe for swedish brownies that could be a nice change from chocolate ones, but who can get tired of chocolate? i've never made them "that way" but they probibly would work great. this recipe is my secret weapon and you are all very blessed to be given access to it.







the recipe vault is once again closed







enjoy!







:

preheat oven 350 degrees, grease 9x9 pan.
melt 1/2 cup "butter"
add 1 cup sugar, 2 eggs beaten, 1 tsp almond extract beat till smooth.
fold in 1 cup flour and 1 tsp baking powder.
pour in pan, sprinkle with sugar.
350 degrees for 20 min or until edges are golden.


----------



## mamaspirit

I haven't had a chance to read through this thread and you probably already answered this question, but please be patient with me if I'm asking something you already answered!









What are the affects of mj on breastfeeding babies? I've found a lot of controversial info on google. I have chronic pain issues and used to smoke regularly. I stopped while I was in nursing school and have gotten pg twice and had two babies since than. I've had a major flare up with pain the last couple months and started smoking a couple times a week to deal with it. My dh is worried about the affects it will have on my 14 month old who is still pretty much exclusively breastfeeding. I haven't noticed anything different in her after I smoke... Can any of you mama's with experience with this give me some info, experiencem etc?

TIA!


----------



## rebecca03

Hey y'all. I would just like to introduce myself (finally) and stop being a lurker on these threads. My name is Rebecca, I live with my DP and my DD.

We have run into an issue lately, and I just need sort of a "safe" place to vent, so I hope y'all don't mind









DP's family found out that we partake, from one of his younger cousins (C), because one of his other cousins (S) also started to use. S had come to the both of us and said she had partaken with some of her friends, so DP and I were like "oh cool, well, if you ever wanna chill, just let us know." So S has been hanging out with us. S had one of her friend's pipes, which C saw. C told their parents about S, and apparently, blamed it all on us, and S continued to throw us under the bus. Now, the family is angry, being all judgy and saying that we're horrible ppl and we're ruining our lives.

It's just very frustrating. DP has done a lot of good things, although he has been using the Green Chile (our preferred term







) the whole time. He's gone back to school, got a job, and really stepped up to raise DD. He is an amazing father, and would be the answer to most women's prayers. I'm just so angry with the fact that we're being judged as bad people because it's "illegal." And, the fact that most other family members go out and get completely trashed drunk all the time is fine, because that is legal.

Sorry for being so rambly. I just had to get it out somewhere, with some ppl that might understand.


----------



## transformed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rebecca03* 
Hey y'all. I would just like to introduce myself (finally) and stop being a lurker on these threads. My name is Rebecca, I live with my DP and my DD.

We have run into an issue lately, and I just need sort of a "safe" place to vent, so I hope y'all don't mind









DP's family found out that we partake, from one of his younger cousins (C), because one of his other cousins (S) also started to use. S had come to the both of us and said she had partaken with some of her friends, so DP and I were like "oh cool, well, if you ever wanna chill, just let us know." So S has been hanging out with us. S had one of her friend's pipes, which C saw. C told their parents about S, and apparently, blamed it all on us, and S continued to throw us under the bus. Now, the family is angry, being all judgy and saying that we're horrible ppl and we're ruining our lives.

It's just very frustrating. DP has done a lot of good things, although he has been using the Green Chile (our preferred term







) the whole time. He's gone back to school, got a job, and really stepped up to raise DD. He is an amazing father, and would be the answer to most women's prayers. I'm just so angry with the fact that we're being judged as bad people because it's "illegal." And, the fact that most other family members go out and get completely trashed drunk all the time is fine, because that is legal.

Sorry for being so rambly. I just had to get it out somewhere, with some ppl that might understand.









welcome.







We know all about the stigma. Its annoying.







:


----------



## maciascl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rebecca03* 
I'm just so angry with the fact that we're being judged as bad people because it's "illegal." And, the fact that most other family members go out and get completely trashed drunk all the time is fine, because that is legal.

And really that is all it comes down to. If someone said "I had a rough day I need a couple of drinks", it is all good, but if you say "I need to relax, I want to take a couple of hits" you are the monster. It is so frustrating!


----------



## aihcalappa

Quote:


----------



## rebecca03

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maciascl* 
And really that is all it comes down to. If someone said "I had a rough day I need a couple of drinks", it is all good, but if you say "I need to relax, I want to take a couple of hits" you are the monster. It is so frustrating!

Ugh, I soooo know how that is. I guess they'd rather my DP be an alcoholic (he used to be really, REALLY bad) than be a chill stoner.

Thanks for the welcome









And it's soooooooo dry here!! It's killin us!


----------



## Jojo F.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lemon Juice* 
Welcome to the new mamas!!!









Buzznana Bread. Tomorrow.







:

It was soooooo good, we both loved it


----------



## Jojo F.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vermontmomma* 
here's a fantastic recipe for swedish brownies that could be a nice change from chocolate ones, but who can get tired of chocolate? i've never made them "that way" but they probibly would work great. this recipe is my secret weapon and you are all very blessed to be given access to it.







the recipe vault is once again closed







enjoy!







:

preheat oven 350 degrees, grease 9x9 pan.
melt 1/2 cup "butter"
add 1 cup sugar, 2 eggs beaten, 1 tsp almond extract beat till smooth.
fold in 1 cup flour and 1 tsp baking powder.
pour in pan, sprinkle with sugar.
350 degrees for 20 min or until edges are golden.


That sounds so good! Thank you


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maciascl* 
And really that is all it comes down to. If someone said "I had a rough day I need a couple of drinks", it is all good, but if you say "I need to relax, I want to take a couple of hits" you are the monster. It is so frustrating!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *rebecca03* 
Ugh, I soooo know how that is. I guess they'd rather my DP be an alcoholic (he used to be really, REALLY bad) than be a chill stoner.

Thanks for the welcome









And it's soooooooo dry here!! It's killin us!










here too...


----------



## Mal85

So, I said a while back I was ready to jump back in a start partaking every now and then. (DD is 5 months old and I've only done it a handful of times since she was born). Of course, I pick the driest time of year to make that decision, what was I thinking! And I'm kind of out of the loop in my area now since it's been so long since I was partaking on a regular basis. I'm kind of nervous about "resurfacing", I guess.

I'm going on vacation in two weeks so I'd really like to have some for that... oh well, we shall see.


----------



## vermontmomma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaspirit* 
I haven't had a chance to read through this thread and you probably already answered this question, but please be patient with me if I'm asking something you already answered!









What are the affects of mj on breastfeeding babies? I've found a lot of controversial info on google. I have chronic pain issues and used to smoke regularly. I stopped while I was in nursing school and have gotten pg twice and had two babies since than. I've had a major flare up with pain the last couple months and started smoking a couple times a week to deal with it. My dh is worried about the affects it will have on my 14 month old who is still pretty much exclusively breastfeeding. I haven't noticed anything different in her after I smoke... Can any of you mama's with experience with this give me some info, experiencem etc?

TIA!

hi! oddly enough i asked the same questions just a few posts back so you don't have to go back too far to get info.


----------



## mama516/419

I came to see if I could get some ideas on what to do with the stalks We use the buds , the leaves to make hash and then we compost the roots snd stalks but I feel guilty becouse I kmow every part of this plant is usable any ideas?
Also we are so disapointed that the house where our mother plants live was broken into and our sour diseal / train wreck momma was stolen







thouse of you who met us know how much that stinks


----------



## azedazobollis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama516/419* 
I came to see if I could get some ideas on what to do with the stalks We use the buds , the leaves to make hash and then we compost the roots snd stalks but I feel guilty becouse I kmow every part of this plant is usable any ideas?
Also we are so disapointed that the house where our mother plants live was broken into and our sour diseal / train wreck momma was stolen







thouse of you who met us know how much that stinks
















Oh,That's poopy.









My three girls are budding- I had 2 boys also. I cut one down and the other is waaaay far away from the girls and Im just watching to see what the other one does. Hopefully the girls will be healthy happy and productive.


----------



## Lemon Juice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama516/419* 
I came to see if I could get some ideas on what to do with the stalks We use the buds , the leaves to make hash and then we compost the roots snd stalks but I feel guilty becouse I kmow every part of this plant is usable any ideas?
Also we are so disapointed that the house where our mother plants live was broken into and our sour diseal / train wreck momma was stolen







thouse of you who met us know how much that stinks
















OH NO!!!







That is horrible news







I'm so sorry for you and C, mama. That's terrible, really sucky and downright wrong!









I have some ideas about the stem. Sending you a message soon!


----------



## Lemon Juice

Christine...good luck!! Hope they bud nice and purty for you!


----------



## mama516/419

Christine - congrats on the buds . Remeber that pollen transfers very easily , but worse case is seeds in your buds which lowers THC a bit but IMO seed home grown is still better then most black market finds

Colin and I are so upset about the mama , but at least there was no other damage to our friends home and hopefuly he learned an important lesson about shareing information with certin shadey friends of his brothers.....







:


----------



## Jojo F.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama516/419* 
Colin and I are so upset about the mama , but at least there was no other damage to our friends home and hopefuly he learned an important lesson about shareing information with certin shadey friends of his brothers.....







:


Boo


----------



## maciascl

Anyone know how to get THC out of the system for a drug test? YIKES! I may have to take a test for a new job next week. It will have been atleast 1 week since the last time we smoked, but I am not sure if that is long enough. DH is also looking for a new job & we don't know if/when he may have to take one as well. So any reliable info on detox is appreciated! Thanks!

Postive vibes on the job front would be great as well. DH last his job 2 weeks ago, after 2 years of financial disaster, so we are sinking fast. I have been a SAHM for 5 years. I am not wanting to go back to work, but this job would be perfect if I have to get a job.


----------



## Jojo F.

Cheryl-







and many







:~~~~~~ coming your way.


----------



## transformed

you cant get it out of your system from what I understand---because it stores in fat cells. You can drink drink drink yourself silly on water to dillute it enough to not show up. Some people take vitamin b12 to then turn their pee yellow. (I dont know why.) LOL

I havent ever done this so....I defer to the other ladies on the panel. LOL.


----------



## SpiderMum

Rebecca - I just wanted to say I feel your pain. DH and I were recently outed on a family vacation and you would have thought we were complete deadbeats the way they were acting. Meanwhile DH is a very hard-working nice guy that everyone in the family adores...yet the still freaked out at us. It's completely hypocritical too because nobody seems to have any issue with drinking.


----------



## sg784

We're closing on our house today! Im so freakin happy! Our closing date has been moved so many times, we've had so many hoops to jump through, this has been such a stressfull summer! Hopefully we can get it fixed up and move in before baby comes! Im 36 weeks today! AND we got some GREAT news....we thought we were goin gto have to shell out an additional 3grand for closing costs at closing and turns out we didnt just break even, but we're getting money BACK! Thats more money we can put into the house! and DD and DS get their new "no plastics no junk" toy shopping spree! We dont have to take any of the crap with us and they get a whole new playroom! Im so jazzed for them! I had to share with someone and I love y'all so much! happy happy happy! I couldnt even sleep last night, we stayed up till 2 am talking about plans for the house. sigh......I cant wait to get in there and nest!


----------



## Mal85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maciascl* 
Anyone know how to get THC out of the system for a drug test? YIKES! I may have to take a test for a new job next week. It will have been atleast 1 week since the last time we smoked, but I am not sure if that is long enough. DH is also looking for a new job & we don't know if/when he may have to take one as well. So any reliable info on detox is appreciated! Thanks!

Postive vibes on the job front would be great as well. DH last his job 2 weeks ago, after 2 years of financial disaster, so we are sinking fast. I have been a SAHM for 5 years. I am not wanting to go back to work, but this job would be perfect if I have to get a job.

I have a friend who is a pharmacist and was just getting the low-down on this for another friend who is in the same boat as you.

It will take up to 6 weeks to get out of you system, give or take depending on your size. But, his foolproof method is this:

2 hours before your drug test, drink 2 gallons of water. Make sure to pee twice before you pee for the test. Take a B vitamin (this will make your urine yellow) or niacin tab along with the water. When you take the test, don't start peeing in the cup until half way through the stream.

My friend (who needs to pee clean) has also been making herself sweat a lot (working out) hoping to sweat it out. And drinking lots of water and juice daily. The pharmicist said that's good and all but the only thing that matters is the day of the test.


----------



## maciascl

Thanks all fot the info & vibes







: I did some research & I'm going to try a few things just in case. I will definatly be doing the gallons o' water & B vit before the test.


----------



## aihcalappa




----------



## mama516/419

as pot smoking teenagerI had a friend in state custody who got notice the night before when she had to test the next day after school and she never failed by using this tried and true method ( remember this is on HS time) that night she woud overload on cranberry juice becouse it cleans out your system and makes you pee , She would wake up on a tight water chugging diet peeing only twice until after luch and then would pee clear and have it temp checked.


----------



## Lemon Juice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sg784* 
We're closing on our house today! Im so freakin happy! Our closing date has been moved so many times, we've had so many hoops to jump through, this has been such a stressfull summer! Hopefully we can get it fixed up and move in before baby comes! Im 36 weeks today! AND we got some GREAT news....we thought we were goin gto have to shell out an additional 3grand for closing costs at closing and turns out we didnt just break even, but we're getting money BACK! Thats more money we can put into the house! and DD and DS get their new "no plastics no junk" toy shopping spree! We dont have to take any of the crap with us and they get a whole new playroom! Im so jazzed for them! I had to share with someone and I love y'all so much! happy happy happy! I couldnt even sleep last night, we stayed up till 2 am talking about plans for the house. sigh......I cant wait to get in there and nest!

That is so wonderful to hear,mama! Especially getting some coin back! That is freaking awesome!







: Congrats again...let us know if you need any help


----------



## maciascl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama516/419* 
as pot smoking teenagerI had a friend in state custody who got notice the night before when she had to test the next day after school and she never failed by using this tried and true method ( remember this is on HS time) that night she woud overload on cranberry juice becouse it cleans out your system and makes you pee , She would wake up on a tight water chugging diet peeing only twice until after luch and then would pee clear and have it temp checked.

Thanks! I will be doing this. Why the only peeing twice though? That might be tough to do


----------



## rebecca03

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpiderMum* 
Rebecca - I just wanted to say I feel your pain. DH and I were recently outed on a family vacation and you would have thought we were complete deadbeats the way they were acting. Meanwhile DH is a very hard-working nice guy that everyone in the family adores...yet the still freaked out at us. It's completely hypocritical too because nobody seems to have any issue with drinking.









Oh gosh. I can't even imagine how awful to be outed on vacation. The whole stigma has still been just grating on my nerves lately. And then, we find out one of the ppl who has been hating on us the most, smoked pot with one of her ex-gf's. The hypocrisy and the lying is just unbelievable.

maciascl - I know someone who smoked pot while on probation, and peed clean every single time using Stat Flush. It's a little thing of 5 pills, you take it about an hour before the test. You have to abstain for two days before the test, though. I'm not too sure on how long it takes, but it comes with instructions!







Said person bought it at a smoke shop, it was about $25.

DP and I are going to be moving into a bigger apartment soon (more room for DD to crawl!) and I feel like everywhere I turn, there are boxes. We're not even all the way packed up, but I don't think we have the space for more boxes lol. I'm so excited though!







: We're not switching apartment complexes, so I'm hoping it'll be a fairly easy move.


----------



## mama516/419

I dont get the peeing twice thing ethir but thouse were the directions







Someday these remedies will fall in to urban loar cuz no one will care any more about whos smoking pot . Best of Luck

and







to the gals that are moving . It seems for the better but I really dislike the chaos of moving


----------



## Buddhamom

Hi, I had posted a few months back and found you all to be quite helpful so here I am again looking for help







I have a question for those of you (if any of you) who may live in the Eastern half of CT (preferably the North East section). However because there are people on some of boards that know me I would rather ask via PM, so anyone who could PM would be a great help. Gosh, this post sounds so under cover *LOL*







:


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maciascl* 
Thanks all fot the info & vibes







: I did some research & I'm going to try a few things just in case. I will definatly be doing the gallons o' water & B vit before the test.

Energy drinks will do that too, make your urine darker, I mean. I don't use it to clean out or anything, but I do notice that when I have 1 or 2 of the no carb Monsters







I think they have lots of B too... GL

Also a shout out to all u awesome







: mamas here, I don't get to stop by as much as I should but much







: love to everyone!!







:


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sg784* 
We're closing on our house today! Im so freakin happy! Our closing date has been moved so many times, we've had so many hoops to jump through, this has been such a stressfull summer! Hopefully we can get it fixed up and move in before baby comes! Im 36 weeks today! AND we got some GREAT news....we thought we were goin gto have to shell out an additional 3grand for closing costs at closing and turns out we didnt just break even, but we're getting money BACK! Thats more money we can put into the house! and DD and DS get their new "no plastics no junk" toy shopping spree! We dont have to take any of the crap with us and they get a whole new playroom! Im so jazzed for them! I had to share with someone and I love y'all so much! happy happy happy! I couldnt even sleep last night, we stayed up till 2 am talking about plans for the house. sigh......I cant wait to get in there and nest!


AWESOME!! It's great to hear about someone doing good!! =) WOOHOO!!







:


----------



## OliveJewel

Quick chime-in with another little factoid for all the mamas...

Just finished reading a wonderful book called, "What Makes You Tick?: The Brain in Plain English" by Thomas Czerner. Our mind is basically a symphony of electrical pulses all singing and harmonizing together. All of our thoughts and actions are based on the strength and timing of bursts of electricity coming from one hundred billion neurons, the same number of stars in our galaxy!

Anyway, the reason I am posting is that there was one quote that stuck with me that I think you'll appreciate.

"Half of the homicides committed in the United States are committed under the influence of alcohol, and this does not include the additional toll from drunk driving."

Holy smoke! Half! That sounds like a lot! This statistic is linked to studies showing low serotonin (moodiness, depression, violence, suicide) and high norepinephrine (excitability, violence, anger expressed outward rather than inward) in people with a relatively common genetic defect (40% of the population). The defect fails to produce an enzyme that converts tryptophan from food into serotonin (the Thanksgiving euphoria). Under normal circumstances, this is not a problem, but when such an individual is under the influence of stress or alcohol and the serotonin is not there to calm them, outwardly directed random acts of aggression can lead to tragedy.

Interesting...


----------



## mama516/419

Olive - that is interesting , a study thaat I saw recently disscussed how leaving a baby to cry it out provides undue stress burning out the sertonin receptors , so it wouldnt really surprize me to hear that so much of the American population has this disorder.


----------



## OliveJewel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama516/419* 
Olive - that is interesting , a study thaat I saw recently disscussed how leaving a baby to cry it out provides undue stress burning out the sertonin receptors , so it wouldnt really surprize me to hear that so much of the American population has this disorder.









Wow! What an interesting study! Makes sense! Only the neurons that get used get strengthened. Soothing the baby allows serotonin to be taken up and if the serotonin isn't getting taken up the brain will not reinforce the serotonin receptors!

Makes me think of when my DM says stuff like, "We did it to you (cry it out; readily giving antibiotics/dimatapp/fever reducer; using sugar as an incentive; early weaning) and you turned out fine!"







But I don't fault my mom for a second; she always tried her very best as a parent and even moved beyond a lot of the crap that was handed to HER! It's just nice to get these other refreshing perspectives!


----------



## Auraji

There's a loooooot of post in this thread







:

I didnt read through all of them, I'll try tomorrow when Im not multitasking so many things, so excuse me if this has been already mentioned. Does anyone has advice on breastfeeding and smoking MJ?

I didnt smoke or ate or anything while I was pregnant. It was just a personal choice, but does anyone here smokes and breastfeeds?

I've smoked like 3 times after she was born and I didnt notice anything different in her, but I always did it once she was asleep. I'm very curious because I've been suffering from some moderate to severe pain in my joints and the doctor prescribed me naproxen, I took it once and it didnt do anything. I just saw it can have some really bad side effects in the baby.


----------



## Milkymommi

Hey mamas!!! I haven't caught up on the entire thread or this month yet but wanted to post quickly on a few things I saw on this page... then I'll back track









First, hola Buddahmom. We're in RI now but right on the border... jumped it to get legal and all since Micah qualifies. I'll PM you in a minute and see if I can be of any assistance since we have a bit of history with the subject matter of the thread














Hope all is well with you. I saw you were considering chopping the ole' dreadies but I haven't caught up on that thread either. I never talk there, just read.

ON THE TOPIC OF URINE TESTING!!!!!!!!!

Please please please... if you value the job or feel strongly about the reason you need to even take a piss test - DON NOT RISK any "remedies". I would personally only believe the results of a remedy if the person telling me about it was the one that had the results. No offense on those passing on suggestions!!! Just saying...

That said... my hubby is a high voltage electrician and can't afford to eff around, and NOT for lack of a more fitting expression. He is a daily partaker as am I and he has always, always passed using Quick Fix. It is a synthetic urine which is IDENTICAL to any urine tested in a lab. It's about 35 bucks online or in the head shop. Most synthetic urines are absolutely WONDERFUL and work perfectly as they can't be detected as fake in lab testing. They are identical in every property including gravity. All but DNA... and if your company is testing your DNA, then you probably shouldn't be smoking







They even come with a little heat pack and a temp gauge attatched. DH always throws his on the dash in the car before hand. He has passed 5 tests this way. Remember, it is ILLEGAL for anyone to actually view you while in the bathroom stall. You have a right to privacy. You emtpy your pockets in front of them and leave the toilet unflushed ( which you will put the remaining urine into so it appears as though you peed ) then proceed out as normal with some warm THCless pee pee. BTW... this product comes in a small container which can easily be stuffed in your britches to stay warm or for the more paranoid - taped to the inside of your thigh







Urine should be between 90-102 degrees while tested. Anything else fails. AND if your urine is too diluted looking( as in almost clear ) they can fail you by asking for another sample on another day for suspision purposes.

Someone who can pass a test by just diluting urine with large amounts of water and/or cranberry juice probably didn't have that much THC in their system to begin with. Maybe not but this is just according to scientific fact. THC is fat soluable. It is also metabolized in the fat of the human body. It takes 30 days for a person who smokes with regularity but someone who only occasionally partakes may be able to metabolize it out in less time depending on the frequency of use and quantity. Individual metabolism plays a big part too.

The safest way to pass a test ( unless you like to gamble ) is labratory quality urine. Passing a test is nerve wracking no matter which method one chooses... it's the results that really matter in the end. Hope my very NON expert offering is helpful to anyone searching.


----------



## rebecca03

I've used faux-pee to pass a test for a job. Worked like a charm. The only instance when you'll get watched for a pee test is when you're on probation. Then, they get someone of the same sex to watch you pee.

Oh, and I didn't put the remainder of the faux-pee in the toilet, I put my own pee in the toilet LOL. I felt very sneaky doing that.


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Milkymommi* 
Hey mamas!!! I haven't caught up on the entire thread or this month yet but wanted to post quickly on a few things I saw on this page... then I'll back track









First, hola Buddahmom. We're in RI now but right on the border... jumped it to get legal and all since Micah qualifies. I'll PM you in a minute and see if I can be of any assistance since we have a bit of history with the subject matter of the thread














Hope all is well with you. I saw you were considering chopping the ole' dreadies but I haven't caught up on that thread either. I never talk there, just read.

ON THE TOPIC OF URINE TESTING!!!!!!!!!

Please please please... if you value the job or feel strongly about the reason you need to even take a piss test - DON NOT RISK any "remedies". I would personally only believe the results of a remedy if the person telling me about it was the one that had the results. No offense on those passing on suggestions!!! Just saying...

That said... my hubby is a high voltage electrician and can't afford to eff around, and NOT for lack of a more fitting expression. He is a daily partaker as am I and he has always, always passed using Quick Fix. It is a synthetic urine which is IDENTICAL to any urine tested in a lab. It's about 35 bucks online or in the head shop. Most synthetic urines are absolutely WONDERFUL and work perfectly as they can't be detected as fake in lab testing. They are identical in every property including gravity. All but DNA... and if your company is testing your DNA, then you probably shouldn't be smoking







They even come with a little heat pack and a temp gauge attatched. DH always throws his on the dash in the car before hand. He has passed 5 tests this way. Remember, it is ILLEGAL for anyone to actually view you while in the bathroom stall. You have a right to privacy. You emtpy your pockets in front of them and leave the toilet unflushed ( which you will put the remaining urine into so it appears as though you peed ) then proceed out as normal with some warm THCless pee pee. BTW... this product comes in a small container which can easily be stuffed in your britches to stay warm or for the more paranoid - taped to the inside of your thigh







Urine should be between 90-102 degrees while tested. Anything else fails. AND if your urine is too diluted looking( as in almost clear ) they can fail you by asking for another sample on another day for suspision purposes.

Someone who can pass a test by just diluting urine with large amounts of water and/or cranberry juice probably didn't have that much THC in their system to begin with. Maybe not but this is just according to scientific fact. THC is fat soluable. It is also metabolized in the fat of the human body. It takes 30 days for a person who smokes with regularity but someone who only occasionally partakes may be able to metabolize it out in less time depending on the frequency of use and quantity. Individual metabolism plays a big part too.

The safest way to pass a test ( unless you like to gamble ) is labratory quality urine. Passing a test is nerve wracking no matter which method one chooses... it's the results that really matter in the end. Hope my very NON expert offering is helpful to anyone searching.

Awesome post, milkymommi!!








I think you are totally right, and hey $35 is well worth it for not having to worry and maybe flunking a test...


----------



## maciascl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Milkymommi* 
The safest way to pass a test ( unless you like to gamble ) is labratory quality urine. Passing a test is nerve wracking no matter which method one chooses... it's the results that really matter in the end. Hope my very NON expert offering is helpful to anyone searching.

So there is no way for them to know it is fake pee? I have see it, but was afraid they (the people doing the tests) would know that it wasn't real. Interesting! I didn't get the job, so I won't need to take the test after all. However, DH is job hunting so we are still abstaining for now.


----------



## Auraji

Quote:

quote removed by admin

Thanls. I too trust more weed than a weird medicine with a bunch of side effects. Im gonna give it a try and see if it relieves the pain I've been in lately, if not at least I'll sleep better.

Im a bit scared though, lately I've been experiencing some anxiety and sometimes when I smoked (very rarely I got very anxious) so Im wondering if it'll make it worse.

Anyone has any advice on that?


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Auraji* 
Thanls. I too trust more weed than a weird medicine with a bunch of side effects. Im gonna give it a try and see if it relieves the pain I've been in lately, if not at least I'll sleep better.

Im a bit scared though, lately I've been experiencing some anxiety and sometimes when I smoked (very rarely I got very anxious) so Im wondering if it'll make it worse.

Anyone has any advice on that?

I've had that happen, too.... although the incidents were far apart & not related to each other. I just make sure not to smoke more than what I needed, sometimes getting too stoned can do that. Also, if you try another way to get your green on that might help, too. =)








: I'm talking about making brownies or another treat with *budder*... I've noticed that the effects are much more mellow and last longer, too. But I hardly ever have enough to cook with it, so those treats are rare around here...









But as far as medicating for pain, it should help... Especially if it's tension related. I get bad tension headaches that run into the scary *migraine* territory, so I can say that honestly it helps.


----------



## Lemon Juice

Make some rope with your stalks! Cool.


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lemon Juice* 
Make some rope with your stalks! Cool.

















: **awesome**


----------



## chirp

hey everyone!

do they keep moving this thread around? wasn't it in another section? i'm always losing track!!

i was excited to open up the rope link but it didn't work...anyone else having that problem?

i came a-searching for this thread again because my in-laws said something that really makes me feel icky about them and i'm just looking for some support.

i smoke. regularly. even whilst pregant and breastfeeding. which i am currently BOTH. the last time we visited both MIL and SFIL started a convo (they were PISS DRUNK--and both smoke regularly too!) about how if the baby 1 and baby-in-utero got taken away from us would we be angry if they tried to fight for custody.

ok...seriously...they drink and drive all the time. i don't want them babysitting, nevermind fighting for custody. i explained to them that they don't take your kids away for smoking. you just get child services on your ass until your drug tests are clean for 6 months er whatever.

but they were insistent. with their alcohol breath all up in my face. "BUT IT COULD HAPPEN, AND WE WOULD WANT THEM. YOU GUYS AREN'T CAREFUL...BLAH BLAH BLAH"

and you know what. even though they would not stop the convo then and there, that wasn't was pissed me off. the fact that the convo was obviously premeditated and they had talked about it before was what got me upset. almost like they were counting on it happening, or something.

and ftr...we are careful. we just don't feel the need to hide it around family because they ALL SMOKE TOO!!

i just can't get this convo out of my head.


----------



## chirp

i know!! i mean, i don't THINK they have a nasty plan up their sleeve to get me and my husband in jail...but i think they really would try to take the children and get custody of them even though their lifestyle is no better (and in my opinion--worse!) than ours.

i felt like...okaaay...and then when would happen when we got out of this "jail?" would you give them back?

it just totally creeped me out. and any of my non smoker friends who i could talk about this just chalk it up to me being paranoid. but seriously...i got seriously creeped out about this conversation. even now, two-three weeks later, i'm still totally creeped out.


----------



## Lemon Juice

Chrips, what does your other half have to say about it all? They are his parents, can he talk to them? I agree, that is creepy and weird!


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chirp* 
i know!! i mean, i don't THINK they have a nasty plan up their sleeve to get me and my husband in jail...but i think they really would try to take the children and get custody of them even though their lifestyle is no better (and in my opinion--worse!) than ours.

i felt like...okaaay...and then when would happen when we got out of this "jail?" would you give them back?

it just totally creeped me out. and any of my non smoker friends who i could talk about this just chalk it up to me being paranoid. but seriously...i got seriously creeped out about this conversation. even now, two-three weeks later, i'm still totally creeped out.
























I would be too... That's so awful that you have to deal with this now.


----------



## katbomumof3

I'd be creeped too.


----------



## rebecca03

Chirp - that is very creepy! I don't blame you for feeling creeped out. Hopefully they don't have a dumb plan up their sleeves.







:


----------



## chirp

G just chalks it up to them having been drunk and overly passionate about what they were talking about.

but he doesn't know SFIL any better than I do. he's a total creep. just married MIL 4 years ago and has already convinced her to cash in her pension and get a second mortgage on the house. mainly so he could buy this crazy $13,000 motor for their damned boat. now they can barely keep their house...but they get out on the boat every weekend!

i guess that's not really related. point is...he's irrational, and we're thinking, somewhat manipulative. i don't know if he is downright evil though.


----------



## mama516/419

Chrip - I know the line of thinking your talking about , I was actuly told by the nurse in my OBs office that MJ isnt a big deal and she told me to use if it helped my MorningSickness . So imagine my surprize when DCYF actuly tried to take my DD . We had just enough time for me to test clean ( DH who partakes more didnt pass clean) and the court said that they were perpaired to take her that day , but since I was clean they let her stay in our pyhsical but not legal custody and DH wasnt allowed to be alone with her court ordered. It was awful. Be careful







: Drunk out of your Tree is ok tho







:


----------



## chirp

mama5/16

i know what you mean. not sure what state you live in though...but i've known two momma's who have gotten caught (usually because they were in the hospital birthing and on medicare/aid (always forget which one is for $truggling folks). those women almost always get drug tested.

anyway here in new jersey neither one of them was instantly threatened to have their children taken away. they had 1 month to come out clean. and three months to stay clean. 1 momma i know didn't test clean after one month so then they pushed her probationary three month period up to a probationary 6 month period with weekly unscheduled visits to her home, outpatient drug counseling and counseling for her children. i think if you get caught in that 6 month period again...then you're facing jail time and a chance of children being placed in the foster-care system.

i told in-laws this. and i also told them that we were having a homebirth this time around...and that REALLY our biggest threat is if DH gets caught, as he is a teacher and he would lose his job IMMEDIATELY. which means we would lose our house, and everything else we've built for ourselves.


----------



## Lemon Juice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama516/419* 
Chrip - I know the line of thinking your talking about , I was actuly told by the nurse in my OBs office that MJ isnt a big deal and she told me to use if it helped my MorningSickness . So imagine my surprize when DCYF actuly tried to take my DD . We had just enough time for me to test clean ( DH who partakes more didnt pass clean) and the court said that they were perpaired to take her that day , but since I was clean they let her stay in our pyhsical but not legal custody and DH wasnt allowed to be alone with her court ordered. It was awful. Be careful







: Drunk out of your Tree is ok tho







:









The law here is insane.


----------



## chirp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama516/419* 
Chrip - I know the line of thinking your talking about , I was actuly told by the nurse in my OBs office that MJ isnt a big deal and she told me to use if it helped my MorningSickness . So imagine my surprize when DCYF actuly tried to take my DD . We had just enough time for me to test clean ( DH who partakes more didnt pass clean) and the court said that they were perpaired to take her that day , but since I was clean they let her stay in our pyhsical but not legal custody and DH wasnt allowed to be alone with her court ordered. It was awful. Be careful







: Drunk out of your Tree is ok tho







:

i'm curious how you got caught too...i mean, if the midwife was okay with it, surely she wouldn't have turned you in??









my cnm was totally not okay with it...and basically told me that if i didn't have a clean test before baby was born, the hospital would test me and the baby and social services would be called in.

needless to say this time we are not going with a cnm, or a hospital birth, or anyone who is going to test me and not tell me about it. i thought she was just using the strips to check for sugar and whatnot.


----------



## Mamatolea

Ok, let me start by saying..I am so sorry mamas! I keep forgetting about the tribe! Now that I have met so many of the awesomest mamas IRL, I just keep forgetting and then I get a notification and come back to show love!















Quote:


Originally Posted by *happyhippy* 
_If you don't feel any guilt associated with using, can you talk about why or how you got there?
_

I watched my kids grow and thrive throughout pregnancy and breastfeeding with MJ. I am a happier, more patient(mommy's magic patience meds, right L+J?) mom and wife. My husband is a happier and more patient dad and husband. We have great times with our friends who partake. Everything is a better day with the green meds that the Goddess has given us. No need to feel guilty or bad. You are a great mom, great friend, great partner and your greens only enhance those great qualities!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *RootsDaughter72* 
anyway, i'm looking forward to getting to know you all. i actually know some of you already







and i'm EXTREMELY disappointed that i seem to have missed a new england meetup??? is that going to happen again? i NEED mama friends who smoke. i feel so alone sometimes.









Welcome mama! I am hoping to host the next NEMJ mama meetup. Somewhere in Southern NH most likely







Here's hoping you can make it!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joyfulgrrrl* 
PS we finally got a vape!!! I was feeling so guilty smoking and nursing, now I feel sooo much better!

Love, love, love vaping









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lemon Juice* 
Buzznana Bread. Tomorrow.







:









So totally yumlicious! Thanks again mama!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama516/419* 
Also we are so disapointed that the house where our mother plants live was broken into and our sour diseal / train wreck momma was stolen







thouse of you who met us know how much that stinks
















Crap.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azedazobollis* 
My three girls are budding- I had 2 boys also. I cut one down and the other is waaaay far away from the girls and Im just watching to see what the other one does. Hopefully the girls will be healthy happy and productive.

<crossing fingers!>

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maciascl* 
Postive vibes on the job front would be great as well. DH last his job 2 weeks ago, after 2 years of financial disaster, so we are sinking fast.

I hear you mama, sending energy your way!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~D~* 
Also a shout out to all u awesome








: mamas here, I don't get to stop by as much as I should but much







: love to everyone!!







:























Totally!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama516/419* 
Chrip - I know the line of thinking your talking about , I was actuly told by the nurse in my OBs office that MJ isnt a big deal and she told me to use if it helped my MorningSickness . So imagine my surprize when DCYF actuly tried to take my DD . We had just enough time for me to test clean ( DH who partakes more didnt pass clean) and the court said that they were perpaired to take her that day , but since I was clean they let her stay in our pyhsical but not legal custody and DH wasnt allowed to be alone with her court ordered. It was awful. Be careful







: Drunk out of your Tree is ok tho







:

That is craziness. I am SO happy that my midwife didn't bother. She didn't have any issue with it. And my doctor is the bomb and a half. She knows I smoke and told me that as soon as it is legalized, I will have a standing script for it. I :heart her so much







(And is it creepy that we are friends on facebook and are going to hang out?? LOL)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chirp* 

my cnm was totally not okay with it...and basically told me that if i didn't have a clean test before baby was born, the hospital would test me and the baby and social services would be called in.

Crazy! I would be bullshit!


----------



## mama516/419

I had a hospital birth and the nurse that was ok with it still put it in my chart and the DRs at the hospital checked me when he saw that . They tried to be real assinie and put DD in a tent thing for her "withdrawls" and I said absalutely not shes not having withdrawls and they said well she seemed to be crying extensivlly - turns out some babies do that







youd think working in the nursery they would know that ...


----------



## chirp

any excuse to make you out to be a bad momma.

that and a frightening abundance of misinformation, even among dr's and nurses.

so glad your family came out intact, mommma!!


----------



## treqi

subby mc sub sub.... hey mamas! lovin all of you! hey i'm starting to get strapped for cash but i have so many seeds do you guys think i could pull of a plant with just a growlight and fan in my closet? if not my bestie (i<3 u ambri) will keep me warm but i hate to be a mooch!


----------



## ~D~

I think so treqi, it would be worth a shot anyway... I would try it if I didn't live in an apartment complex. GL!!







:


----------



## Lemon Juice

I totally have a crush on the Green Dragon guy.

I think I







: him







:


----------



## earthie_mama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jojo F.* 
I sure wish we could go but, DH would NEVER in a million years be interested in something like that







He can be pretty lame sometimes







I have tried to keep up with the forums but, there doesn't seem to be too much going on in my area. A few years back I tried to make it to a local potluck but, it wasn't going on anymore. Sigh, I can only dream.....

Well, at least it wasn't raining here today even if the sun only peeked through the clouds for a mere second. It was a glorious second.

I know this is old, I'm just making my way through this thread before from page 1. Uh- if you want to go, then go. Nobody says your DH has to go with you! I know it's too late now, for this event... but seriously do the things you love whether he does or not. He is free to join or, or he con do one of the things that he finds interesting that bores the crap out of you!


----------



## chirp

does green dragon actually have alcohol in it when the process is all completed?

has anyone actually ever tried this?


----------



## vermontmomma

it's getting to be harvest time up here i've been hearing







i guess the warm dry days and cool nights we've been having lately have been perfect and the early tests have shown promising high quality







:
we can't have our own harvest here because we're on a fly line.







: i get buzzed by helicopters so often in my yard that i feel like i should wave or something!
hope things are looking good in your neck of the woods too!


----------



## Lemon Juice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chirp* 
does green dragon actually have alcohol in it when the process is all completed?

has anyone actually ever tried this?

I'll let you know soon


----------



## Lemon Juice

Quote:

quote removed by admin
Say whaaaaaat???????









Sending many, many positive vibes your way, mama







: Sure sounds like you need some







too


----------



## mama516/419

Quote:

removed by admin

WTF







I dont know if thats better or worse then that stranger that slapped that girl in Walmart. At least the stranger I wouldnt feel bad about the swift kick to the groin that followed









We are getting close to flower time ourselves







:And the meanies that stole our mama plant a while back did so like a bunch of kids ( cutting it down when iit wasnt in flower - aparently thinking you smoke the leafs







) but we managed to pull a clone and save the stand








Peace


----------



## happyhippy

Hi Mamas! So nice to hear from y'all again. We recently saw *The Union* and it was awesome! Down with prohibition!!!









http://www.amazon.com/Union-Business...2646536&sr=8-1

Oh Yes, thanks Mamatolea! I do feel pretty great with the greens.


----------



## Buddhamom

I know I have come here and hit you all up with question without formally joining so here I am am asking to join. I however do not partake but DH does for medical reasons. I did partake back in HS, but that was 20 years ago







Let's just say as an old fart now it just doesn't have a good affect on me. But I want to learn more about alternative methods for him because he hates smoking it and he feels awkward joining the forums because he is a guy.

Namaste!


----------



## treqi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~D~* 
I think so treqi, it would be worth a shot anyway... I would try it if I didn't live in an apartment complex. GL!!







:

i live in an apartment complex..... what are the cons of living in an apartment?


----------



## happyhippy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Buddhamom* 
I know I have come here and hit you all up with question without formally joining so here I am am asking to join. I however do not partake but DH does for medical reasons. I did partake back in HS, but that was 20 years ago







Let's just say as an old fart now it just doesn't have a good affect on me. But I want to learn more about alternative methods for him because he hates smoking it and he feels awkward joining the forums because he is a guy.

Namaste!

Welcome!







DH could eat it or use a vaporizer. Maybe someone could pipe in with vape info because i have no experience with one. I am thinking of making a tea with it. There are tinctures too.
I also smoked in HS 20 years ago! It has a totally different effect on me now then back then. Then i would smoke a bunch of it with friends and get silly and hungry and maybe paranoid too. Now i use what i call homeopathic doses and i go from "Mommy Dearest" to "Mary Poppins". (Ok im exaggerating...im not exactly Mommy Dearest but i really do become Mary Poppins








)
Im not trying to convince you to use or anything, but just saying that the high you remember as a young person may be different as a mature adult.

I would totally welcome your DH to join in the tribe.


----------



## happyhippy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *treqi* 
i live in an apartment complex..... what are the cons of living in an apartment?

Smell....


----------



## rebecca03

Quote:

post removed by admin for privacy concerns
I"m with Lemon Juice - SAY WHAAAT??!?!

That's nuts. Very many







: for you and your family!


----------



## chirp

smell...definitely worry about smell. a small closet with no ventilation...nowhere for the smell to go but through walls and floors and ceilings.


----------



## SimplyRochelle

Hey ladies! I've missed you guys. Dh and I are back together, got some great counseling and worked out problems that we didn't even know we had. Living with another couple right now, going to school, and nannying for a wonderful family with a 14 month old....life is pretty good! Not to mention the amazing







: I have right now....just crazy good.

How is everyone?


----------



## joyfulgrrrl

I'm so sorry to hear that - where I live people are pretty open about using - we have quite a few very reputable friends who don't hesitate to share that they partake, it's viewed more like alcohol.

Of course, I still wouldn't feel comfortable telling my boss necessarily. Actually, yeah - I would be.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rebecca03* 
Oh gosh. I can't even imagine how awful to be outed on vacation. The whole stigma has still been just grating on my nerves lately. And then, we find out one of the ppl who has been hating on us the most, smoked pot with one of her ex-gf's. The hypocrisy and the lying is just unbelievable.

maciascl - I know someone who smoked pot while on probation, and peed clean every single time using Stat Flush. It's a little thing of 5 pills, you take it about an hour before the test. You have to abstain for two days before the test, though. I'm not too sure on how long it takes, but it comes with instructions!







Said person bought it at a smoke shop, it was about $25.

DP and I are going to be moving into a bigger apartment soon (more room for DD to crawl!) and I feel like everywhere I turn, there are boxes. We're not even all the way packed up, but I don't think we have the space for more boxes lol. I'm so excited though!







: We're not switching apartment complexes, so I'm hoping it'll be a fairly easy move.


----------



## joyfulgrrrl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chirp* 
i know!! i mean, i don't THINK they have a nasty plan up their sleeve to get me and my husband in jail...but i think they really would try to take the children and get custody of them even though their lifestyle is no better (and in my opinion--worse!) than ours.

i felt like...okaaay...and then when would happen when we got out of this "jail?" would you give them back?

it just totally creeped me out. and any of my non smoker friends who i could talk about this just chalk it up to me being paranoid. but seriously...i got seriously creeped out about this conversation. even now, two-three weeks later, i'm still totally creeped out.

I wold pretend I quit, or quit if they were my only source. Don't screw around with this; CPS policies vary from region to region and you don't know what they will or will not do. Why have a CPS file open just to prove a point? I would hide my use and stay in the closet.


----------



## Lemon Juice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SimplyRochelle* 
Hey ladies! I've missed you guys. Dh and I are back together, got some great counseling and worked out problems that we didn't even know we had. Living with another couple right now, going to school, and nannying for a wonderful family with a 14 month old....life is pretty good! Not to mention the amazing







: I have right now....just crazy good.

How is everyone?

It's great to hear from you, Rochelle!







: That is wonderful news about you and your dh.







So glad you stopped by, I hope to see you around here more. Much love and light!


----------



## Buddhamom

Is there any smoke or odor when you vape? My DH is interested in this and I am trying to figure out if he is going to still have to go outside for this? Also, he gets the classic glazed over, red and half shut high eyes, does this still happen when vaping or tinctures?


----------



## Lemon Juice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Buddhamom* 
Is there any smoke or odor when you vape? My DH is interested in this and I am trying to figure out if he is going to still have to go outside for this? Also, he gets the classic glazed over, red and half shut high eyes, does this still happen when vaping or tinctures?

The odor is not the same with a vape. It's pleasant and light, especially with high quality herbs...it's nothing like smoke, thankfully!

Dp and I were just talking about the red/glazed eyes when we saw BIL and his friend the other day. We realized that when one vapes you look relaxed and calm in the eyes...not all effed up. Plus..you won't smell like anything and be a dead give-away, like when you smoke it.

A vape can be used inside and no smell will linger. I speak to my children about the dangers of smoking cigarettes often (MIL and FIL smoke) and felt awful to smoke MJ and then smell of smoke around my children. I know they can smell it (I can tell easily when dp smokes it) and wonder why. A vape is so much more pure and natural. You'll have no worries using a vape if smell on you or your home is a concern. Heck..we use it in hotel rooms and many other creative places that people are none the wiser...just need a plug and an adapter









Plus..you can use vaped herbs again! Make some tinctures or budder or re-vape it in desperate times (or mix with new to keep your stash going...or use it with hash as needed...). Really...this plant is amazing and using it in a pure form like vaping...keeps the love going and going, and in turn you get the most use out of your blessed plants







:


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happyhippy* 
Welcome!







DH could eat it or use a vaporizer. Maybe someone could pipe in with vape info because i have no experience with one. I am thinking of making a tea with it. There are tinctures too.
I also smoked in HS 20 years ago! It has a totally different effect on me now then back then. Then i would smoke a bunch of it with friends and get silly and hungry and maybe paranoid too. Now i use what i call homeopathic doses and i go from "Mommy Dearest" to "Mary Poppins". (Ok im exaggerating...im not exactly Mommy Dearest but i really do become Mary Poppins







)
Im not trying to convince you to use or anything, but just saying that the high you remember as a young person may be different as a mature adult.

I would totally welcome your DH to join in the tribe.


















Me too!!


----------



## poiyt

i have missed this thread all summer!!! How have I not seen it on my new posts...ever!! so much to catch up on, but glad to be back!


----------



## Buddhamom

Thanks! We have three floors in our house and even though our middle daughter lives in the basement in her new apt., we still have an office room down there too and that was where I was thinking about having him go. It's just that her BF spends the night there and I didn't want it to be obvious.


----------



## mama516/419

Seems like things are looking up for lots of us . This weekend is the Boston Freedom Rally . Any one planning on going ? I used to hit it up there when I was younger . Havent gone since gone since we were expecting Maggie but it really is a good time


----------



## Lemon Juice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama516/419* 
Seems like things are looking up for lots of us . This weekend is the Boston Freedom Rally . Any one planning on going ? I used to hit it up there when I was younger . Havent gone since gone since we were expecting Maggie but it really is a good time










Maybe...we'll be in town at BIL's house. Thinking about all the crowds on such a nice day...not sure I'm up for, you know how Boston gets on nice fall like days! How about you and C? Dp used to go back in the day...I haven't gone to anything since HempFest Seattle many, many years ago.


----------



## azedazobollis

Oh.... you guys...... Im a happy girl......

Happy Harvest to me!







:


----------



## poiyt

So..Ive had this friend for a few years now. I live in a very..umm..you either are all for the herb or you are super against it...so I am leary about bringing it up - but I finally did...

and the most exciting thing...is now we go for Weekly Wednesday Weed Walks..lol..its fantastic...and its nice to have someone to share it with...


----------



## HempyHippyMama

Hello Mamas!







:
I love all of you and love this time of the year.
Blessings to all


----------



## happyhippy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *poiyt* 
So..Ive had this friend for a few years now. I live in a very..umm..you either are all for the herb or you are super against it...so I am leary about bringing it up - but I finally did...

and the most exciting thing...is now we go for Weekly Wednesday Weed Walks..lol..its fantastic...and its nice to have someone to share it with...









:Awesome!


----------



## Lemon Juice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azedazobollis* 
Oh.... you guys...... Im a happy girl......

Happy Harvest to me!







:









: And they are sooooo purty, too! Nice job, mama









Quote:


Originally Posted by *poiyt* 
So..Ive had this friend for a few years now. I live in a very..umm..you either are all for the herb or you are super against it...so I am leary about bringing it up - but I finally did...

and the most exciting thing...is now we go for Weekly Wednesday Weed Walks..lol..its fantastic...and its nice to have someone to share it with...

Awesome! Yes, it is much more fun to share it with friends...especially really cool mama friends!


----------



## Buddhamom

Hey, are there any Mama's in the Eastern CT area that can share some "green love"? If so please PM me. I know I mentioned my DH had a medical condition, well he is dropping 1 pound a day with malabsorption, diarrhea and constant pain in his abdomen and is down almost 30 pounds and they are still trying to figure out what is going on and he hasn't eaten in a few days due to lack of appetite and I noticed it dropped when his supply ran out and I am concerned because we have no access right now.

Namaste,
Buddhamom


----------



## inkedmamajama

so what would you do if you had a 4th grader and knew the DARE talks would be happening soon? im concerned that they will show paraphernalia and my 4th grader will recognize something...and possibly speak up in class.

she has seen specials on medical pot before and thought (on her own) that it was wrong for medical pot to be illegal (We saw a documentary together) but i didnt say, yeah your dad and i smoke pot. i just asked her opinion on what she saw and that was that.

what would you do?


----------



## Buddhamom

While we never had anything in the house when our older ones were younger they did see the stuff at head shops that we went to. My middle daughter always thought hookahs were lamps *LOL* It reminds me of that SNL skit where the mother says it's her son's asthma machine







Sorry I have no advice as DH is very cautious that our babe never sees it as it is all kept outside of our house and he goes outside when he does it away out of sight.


----------



## happyhippy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *inkedmamajama* 
so what would you do if you had a 4th grader and knew the DARE talks would be happening soon? im concerned that they will show paraphernalia and my 4th grader will recognize something...and possibly speak up in class.

she has seen specials on medical pot before and thought (on her own) that it was wrong for medical pot to be illegal (We saw a documentary together) but i didnt say, yeah your dad and i smoke pot. i just asked her opinion on what she saw and that was that.

what would you do?

we're not there yet, but if you think she'll say something, then maybe its time to come clean. Then she'll know not to say anything.

My SIL has 3 grown kids and used mj. She said in retrospect they always were suspiciuous and when she finally did come clean, they all said "We knew!" and also said they wished she had told them sooner.
Im taking that lesson to mean i should buy a vaporizer and hide it better!

I know someday ill have the talk with my kids because its true and right and ill use the mj is medicine approach. I guess. Like i said im not there. Love to hear some BTDT sories.


----------



## natural_mama89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chirp* 
mama5/16

i know what you mean. not sure what state you live in though...but i've known two momma's who have gotten caught (usually because they were in the hospital birthing and on medicare/aid (always forget which one is for $truggling folks). those women almost always get drug tested.

anyway here in new jersey neither one of them was instantly threatened to have their children taken away. they had 1 month to come out clean. and three months to stay clean. 1 momma i know didn't test clean after one month so then they pushed her probationary three month period up to a probationary 6 month period with weekly unscheduled visits to her home, outpatient drug counseling and counseling for her children. i think if you get caught in that 6 month period again...then you're facing jail time and a chance of children being placed in the foster-care system.

i told in-laws this. and i also told them that we were having a homebirth this time around...and that REALLY our biggest threat is if DH gets caught, as he is a teacher and he would lose his job IMMEDIATELY. which means we would lose our house, and everything else we've built for ourselves.

I know I don't come here much. Probably popped in years ago. I just must say that the only people I have heard of having issues with cps soon after birth were because they had hospital births. My midwife, who is Seventh Day Adventist, even said MJ is no big deal and it is good for morning sickness as long as it is not excessive. The only urine tests I ever had were the strips to detect glucose and protein that I did myself at every prenatal. I could have smoked during labor probably and she wouldn't have said a word. I didn't either time because I was scared of a hossy transfer and getting drug tested. I even had ppl try to tell me that even if you have a HB that the midwife has to send the placenta to the hossy for testing. I have not had that experience. My midwife just looked at the placentas to see if they were normal, and threw angel's away and I still have Iris' in my freezer. Crazy stupid mainstream medical community and crap.
I am also going through issues right now because I have constant back pain and every doc says nothing is wrong with me. They say it is from being sedentary usuaully, but I am not at all. I was also told I may be a bit too flexible and it is streeing my muscles. I was just told to take craptons of ibuprofen, grrr. I am going to see a chiropractor as an alternative opinion. Hopefully that will help. If not I am seriously gonna be looking into getting legal MJ because it helps SOOOOO much. Luckily, I live in Washington, and it is supposed to be really easy here. Sometimes I can't sleep because of the pain and I'd rather just smoke than even take ibuprofen. All pharmaceuticals are really starting to scare me the more I know. Sorry for the rant...Peace mamas


----------



## shmer24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *inkedmamajama* 
so what would you do if you had a 4th grader and knew the DARE talks would be happening soon? im concerned that they will show paraphernalia and my 4th grader will recognize something...and possibly speak up in class.

she has seen specials on medical pot before and thought (on her own) that it was wrong for medical pot to be illegal (We saw a documentary together) but i didnt say, yeah your dad and i smoke pot. i just asked her opinion on what she saw and that was that.

what would you do?

My sister has a book called "it's just a plant" by susan weed. I think it tells a good story for kids in this situation.


----------



## shmer24

Oh, And hi everyone. I haven't been around here in a long time, but I'm back and hopefully welcome


----------



## maminatural

I read all your posts and perhaps I'm just a little too ADD to get myself to make specific comments on your posts, or maybe I'm way too relaxed and mellow and lazy right now... but please know that I am so loving reading you all!!

I went into a dark tunnel emotionally last week as a result of having nearly zero meds and getting my monthly dot and being sick with a 24 hr flu, and maybe the fact that it was a Pisces moon in Virgo or that Mercury was in Retrograde... a combination of all these I'm sure... but I'm out and the Sun's still shining!

I'm living in a new city, new neighborhood, new State and still don't have many friends and although it's beautiful here I've also had to come to accept that I'm the hippy of the neighborhood although I'm probably pretty mainstream in most other places. I don't mind it much but maybe I just need to socialize more, the challenge is finding other couples and families who partake and understand this vibe.

I sure wish I was closer to you mommas, but at the same rate I totally appreciate being able to get to know you all virtually!!!

PEACE and LOVE!


----------



## azedazobollis

Tinctures are in the making, tea is yummy, drying is happening, life is good.....


----------



## happyhippy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azedazobollis* 
Tinctures are in the making, tea is yummy, drying is happening, life is good.....










OOOhhhhhhh How exciting!








Would you mind telling me more about your teas? I would like to use some, but am unsure of the effects and how much to drink, etc.


----------



## writteninkursive

Does anyone know how smoking weed affects breastfeeding? My son is 4 weeks old and I'm breastfeeding him. Today I pulled out the pot for the first time since he was born and thinking nothing of it, got my buzz on. I just breastfed him and he seems really happy and relaxed. I'm just wondering if that could be the effect of the weed and not so much a good mood on his part (those are rare!)? Anyone who knows if THC is excreted in breastmilk and in what kind of time frame, please let me know! Thanks!


----------



## inkedmamajama

thanks everyone for the advice-i think we are going to talk to her this week, I will let you all know how it goes.

(i will say that what im most nervous about is explaining to her that its ok for us(her parents) to do it, but that she shouldnt tell anyone about it because of the laws and the risks of the police/cps taking the kids away/etc...how do you explain that?)


----------



## ~D~

Hi everyone... Seems like mostly everyone is doing well, I'm glad to see that you all are enjoying harvest time







:

I've been relegated to my p/c doing homework, like 5 hrs a day, so not much time at all for posting - unless I wanna be up at 3 am =) But I missed you guys so I thought I'd catch up real quick before I take a nap before the LO's get up... Religion class is kicking my a$$, like 2 religions every week to study








I am not dumb by any means but come on... I can barely keep up









Anyway, I'm gonna make green dragon with my share of the harvest, so I'm looking at different methods... Anyone have a favorite? I saw the youtube video that a PP shared a link to... but Everclear & heat?? Seems to work faster, but dangerous, no?? I love to smoke, but it can be inconvenient and very conspicuous....

Ok, mamas,I REALLY need a nap, kids get up for school in 3 hrs. LOVE YOU GUYS!!!







Happy harvest!!!







:


----------



## Ryann

Hi all,
I've been posting on the TTC boards for a while under a different name (sorry, I'm paranoid, and my husband works in the public sphere so I need to be wary of google!). I just wanted to introduce myself and say, it is such a relief to find this thread. I've been a smoker for years, since I was 18. Usually a few times a week, occasionally daily, now it's down to once or twice a week on average. At any rate, MJ is my savior. I have anxiety problems and I love nothing more than to smoke up and go walk or bike for hours, or if I"m really motivated, clean my house. Over the years I have hit points where i thought I was smoking too much and dialed it back or swore I'd take a break entirely. My husband and I are TTC our first and I really cut back starting this summer, which hasn't been difficult but reassures me that I can cut back if I need to. Long story short, I'm finally at a point where I think I can embrace that smoking pot is just part of who I am, it's not wrong or dangerous, and it's a healthy and beautiful part of me. My mom smoked when she had me and now we smoke together; it's a bonding thing for us.

All this leads me to saying, when we started TTC, I got so freaked out when I read all the stuff about the impact MJ has on fertility. I sensed it was mostly scare tactics, and it is SUCH a relief to find this open, supportive thread. Obviously, many of you conceived while being habitual smokers, and I"m not going to be hard on myself if I want to smoke a bowl on my day off.

Anyway, thanks for hearing me out.


----------



## Ryann

Another question--I'm not pregnant yet, and who knows, it may take awhile--but I'm thinking ahead! I have a good, reliable supplier right now but I'm nervous about asking him once word is out that I'm pregnant. I don't want to be judged, or give anyone any kind of leverage over me. Was this a concern for any of you? What did you do, just stock up in advance?


----------



## maciascl

Very sad to say that we just took about a month off because of a job interview I had that was going to require a test if I got hired. I didn't get the job so we smoked/vaped a few times & now have decided that it is best to stop again. A job DH applied for yesterday even said they do hair drug tests!!!

How messed up is it that in the most stressful time of our lives we aren't able to do the best thing to help us relax & cope? DH may have even lost his unemployment because he started an online training school. So we have NO money, I am living a complete nightmare right now & I can't even use a little green med help to cope with it all.


----------



## happyhippy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maciascl* 
Very sad to say that we just took about a month off because of a job interview I had that was going to require a test if I got hired. I didn't get the job so we smoked/vaped a few times & now have decided that it is best to stop again. A job DH applied for yesterday even said they do hair drug tests!!!

How messed up is it that in the most stressful time of our lives we aren't able to do the best thing to help us relax & cope? DH may have even lost his unemployment because he started an online training school. So we have NO money, I am living a complete nightmare right now & I can't even use a little green med help to cope with it all.

It is SO messed up! This anti mj culture is rediculous!








Hope you and DH get some good jobs soon with relaxation to follow.


----------



## azedazobollis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~D~* 
Hi everyone... Seems like mostly everyone is doing well, I'm glad to see that you all are enjoying harvest time







:

I've been relegated to my p/c doing homework, like 5 hrs a day, so not much time at all for posting - unless I wanna be up at 3 am =) But I missed you guys so I thought I'd catch up real quick before I take a nap before the LO's get up... Religion class is kicking my a$$, like 2 religions every week to study








I am not dumb by any means but come on... I can barely keep up









Anyway, I'm gonna make green dragon with my share of the harvest, so I'm looking at different methods... Anyone have a favorite? I saw the youtube video that a PP shared a link to... but Everclear & heat?? Seems to work faster, but dangerous, no?? I love to smoke, but it can be inconvenient and very conspicuous....

Ok, mamas,I REALLY need a nap, kids get up for school in 3 hrs. LOVE YOU GUYS!!!







Happy harvest!!!







:

Im making mine now. Im on day 6 of soaking- just baked a few more buds and added it. Oh... the house smells good while the children sleep..... Ill let you know how it works out. I used everclear. I read several threads discussing how to do it. They are all similar.


----------



## Kashyyk

Unlurking for a sec to ask, regarding bf-ing and gentle mj use...

How much do you smoke and how often? How do you feel without it versus how you feel with it and do you think it affects your relationship with your lo's?

(joy) at Festive season coming! Pumpkin spice coffee and chocolate croissants!


----------



## sg784

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kashyyk* 
Unlurking for a sec to ask, regarding bf-ing and gentle mj use...

How much do you smoke and how often? How do you feel without it versus how you feel with it and do you think it affects your relationship with your lo's?

(joy) at Festive season coming! Pumpkin spice coffee and chocolate croissants!

a few hits here and there to keep me sane. I cant ever roll a j and finish it myself, neither can i finish a bowl pack. but over the course of 3 -4 days I can. Also has to do with the quality of the herb. Without it Im very anxious, Im a perfectionist and i get on my kids for being kids (the house is a mess, cluttered, they're yelling is annoying, etc etc) with it im tolerant, patient, FUN and I liked a Previous posters description...Im like a mary poppins! seruiouslly. My kids are so happy when Ive had some magic patiencce medicine! Im also a bit martha stewart when I use it, i get so much done, Im so efficient!

eta: Im also a much more tolerant partner, and my relationship is much better when Im using regularly. DP is like "another child" in many respects and it really helps me be more tolerant and lower my expectations of him. After all, expectation is just premature resentment!


----------



## Milkymommi

WOW!!! I can say ditto to almost everything the previous poster said.

I'm a daily partaker. If harvest was abundant, I'm an all dayer. A few hits to maintain the day, ALL DAY if possible. I use medicinally to control mild bi-polar disorder and severe anxiety. My dp does the same for a neurological issue which causes chronic pain.

There is a MARKED difference if I don't have access to my medicine. I feel normal when I'm able to partake regularly. I like myself, I feel confident about who I am as a mother and partner. I can deal with large social situations much more easily and I don't get overtaken by the feeling of not wanting to get up or leave my house. I love me some MJ. It's almost religious for me







no... really









Christine!!! I can't wait to see/try your tincture when it's done. We'll bring ours over too! Oh, and that chocolate mint from your garden tasts AMAZING in our newest batch. Add 2 droppers into some freshly brewed iced green tea and WHOA.


----------



## happyhippy

Regarding tinctures: A friend gave me a bottle a few years ago but i was afraid to use it. Is it still good now? Y'all are giving me confidence with different methods.


----------



## inkedmamajama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kashyyk* 
Unlurking for a sec to ask, regarding bf-ing and gentle mj use...

How much do you smoke and how often? How do you feel without it versus how you feel with it and do you think it affects your relationship with your lo's?

(joy) at Festive season coming! Pumpkin spice coffee and chocolate croissants!

sometimes im a daily user, but mostly its a couple of times a week use. with mj use i feel calmer, less anxious, less prone to give in to my temper, and generally more patient with my kids. at times it makes me a better mom. it helps my ocd to calm down to a manageable level as well.


----------



## Lemon Juice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Milkymommi* 
WOW!!! I can say ditto to almost everything the previous poster said.

I'm a daily partaker. If harvest was abundant, I'm an all dayer. A few hits to maintain the day, ALL DAY if possible. I use medicinally to control mild bi-polar disorder and severe anxiety. My dp does the same for a neurological issue which causes chronic pain.

There is a MARKED difference if I don't have access to my medicine. I feel normal when I'm able to partake regularly. I like myself, I feel confident about who I am as a mother and partner. I can deal with large social situations much more easily and I don't get overtaken by the feeling of not wanting to get up or leave my house. I love me some MJ. It's almost religious for me







no... really









Christine!!! I can't wait to see/try your tincture when it's done. We'll bring ours over too! Oh, and that chocolate mint from your garden tasts AMAZING in our newest batch. Add 2 droppers into some freshly brewed iced green tea and WHOA.









:


----------



## Lemon Juice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sg784* 
a few hits here and there to keep me sane. I cant ever roll a j and finish it myself, neither can i finish a bowl pack. but over the course of 3 -4 days I can. Also has to do with the quality of the herb. Without it Im very anxious, Im a perfectionist and i get on my kids for being kids (the house is a mess, cluttered, they're yelling is annoying, etc etc) with it im tolerant, patient, FUN and I liked a Previous posters description...Im like a mary poppins! seruiouslly. My kids are so happy when Ive had some magic patiencce medicine! Im also a bit martha stewart when I use it, i get so much done, Im so efficient!

eta: Im also a much more tolerant partner, and my relationship is much better when Im using regularly. DP is like "another child" in many respects and it really helps me be more tolerant and lower my expectations of him. After all, expectation is just premature resentment!

And another...


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azedazobollis* 
Im making mine now. Im on day 6 of soaking- just baked a few more buds and added it. Oh... the house smells good while the children sleep..... Ill let you know how it works out. I used everclear. I read several threads discussing how to do it. They are all similar.

Sounds great... Did you grind up your buds before baking them, and what was your ratio of everclear to herb? I am going to try a super small batch of about 3-4 med. size buds and maybe a 1/3 cup of everclear. Does that sound about right? I don't want to do a large batch in case I mess up, that would be tragic on so many levels


----------



## j10k

Hi everyone, I'm fairly new here but have been a long-time lurker. Oh my god. I'm so glad to have found some like minded women! I'm an almost daily user, though I've cut back now that I'm pregnant. I maybe smoke a bowl a few times week now, and boy does it ever help with my nausea / energy levels. I have a 1 year old and it makes playing with her so much more enjoyable!

Anyway, sorry to interrupt, but hellos to all!


----------



## mama516/419

I am a "hash widow "







My Brother has has Dh over at his place helping him make his first batch of hash since DH got out of work . And he had him yesturday for a few hours giving direction on starting the process and examining the crop. Such a lengthy process for that powder







. But we cant let it go to waste








WE talked about making the tincture ourselves but I dont drink and Dh drinks seldomly - is it like drinking ? I know it uses high proof alcohol , and neither of us is opposed to drinking at all we just dont rerally do it .


----------



## azedazobollis

RE: The DARE program. I am against this for my children. Our school has parents trying to implement this into the school. There are many of us against it for different reasons. I will be excluding my children if need be. I feel I can better educate my children on the dangers of "drugs" in a more honest and factual manner than DARE.

Tincture: I am hoping it works. I did not grind up my leaves and bud before making the tincture but I did heat them. I poured enough whole grain alcohol to cover the herb. I am considering heating the tincture in a water boil bath. I think I need a non partaking person to try it as is to see if it work. I dont really know of anyone. lol.


----------



## Lemon Juice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azedazobollis* 

Tincture: I am hoping it works. I did not grind up my leaves and bud before making the tincture but I did heat them. I poured enough whole grain alcohol to cover the herb. I am considering heating the tincture in a water boil bath. *I think I need a non partaking person to try it as is to see if it work*. I dont really know of anyone. lol.









Careful, Tiger! Or should I say, Tigress?? :nana We don't want this on our hands, now do we???







(you all must watch this video..so silly!!) I had a friend try some cookies who doesn't partake...she was asking her dh to call 911, too! Crazy kids.


----------



## Lemon Juice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama516/419* 
I am a "hash widow "







My Brother has has Dh over at his place helping him make his first batch of hash since DH got out of work . And he had him yesturday for a few hours giving direction on starting the process and examining the crop. Such a lengthy process for that powder







. But we cant let it go to waste








WE talked about making the tincture ourselves but I dont drink and Dh drinks seldomly - is it like drinking ? I know it uses high proof alcohol , and neither of us is opposed to drinking at all we just dont rerally do it .

We are the same. We don't drink often here. We think we'll do Green Dragon to have for special occasions or to give away to friends who are super awesome. I am going to try making rope for sure and of course some teas again and budder. Hash oil is on the list, but meh, we don't "smoke" very often (last time I did might have been at that playgroup we had, C and K!)...and we might end up doing some/one tincture(s) just to try it out. As for those..I assume it's similar to other medicinal tinctures (for instance, you can use placenta to make a wicked awesome tincture that cures colds, among other things, and you use vodka or what not to make it..this can be given to your entire family) and you would only use a few drops which wouldn't get you "drunk" or even close to it, depending on your tolerance for alcohol. You are extracting the THC from the plant with the alcohol (and preserving it).

This has great info:

*Tinctures:*
Preparing a tincture with vodka can be used topically, sublingually or internally. Tincture Recipe

You will need:

Glass jar- 1 quart mason jar is ideal but any size will do.

3 parts ground marijuana. Leaf bud or shake.

4 parts high proof alcohol. Everclear or Vodka.

To make Tincture:

Fill jar ¾ full of herb

Fill rest of jar with alcohol; leave some room at top stir.

Shake jar one or two times a day for 2 weeks.

Strain through metal tea strainer or silkscreen.

You can use whatever kind of clean glass, not plastic, jar you have with a tight lid. One-quart mason jars are ideal. Grind the herb thoroughly in a blender. It should be well ground but doesn't have to be a powder. You can use leaf, bud, shake, joint leftover, or stems. Too many stems will wreck your blender and a weaker tincture. Leaf work fine but for higher potency use shake or bud. Fill the jar ¾ full of herb; it does not have to be exact. You can use anywhere from ½ to 2/3 part herb but ¾ will make a full strength tincture. Use the highest proof alcohol you can, Everclear, which is 180 proof, but hard to find. So just use the highest proof Vodka you can find. Pour alcohol over the herb, filling the rest of the jar. Leave just enough space (an inch or so) at the top so that you will be able to shake the jar. Stir the mixture; the herb will absorb some of the alcohol so you may need to add more. Put the lid on tightly; label the contents and the date you started. It takes two weeks for the alcohol to extract all the active elements from the herb. Shake the jar once or twice a day for 2 weeks. The alcohol will rise to the top and a deep green/red color will develop. After 2 weeks of aging you can strain the tincture through a metal tea strainer or a silk screen into a small tincture bottle with a dropper. You can leave the rest in the jar if you want, it will age and mellow in flavor and you can strain off as much as you want at a time. Alcohol is a strong preservative it will hold for a long time, be careful when handling the tincture, it satins and will turn everything it comes in contact with green. Use Ultra Palmolive anti-bacterial dish soap, the orange kind, to clean the glass, metal or other ceramic utensils, (do not use plastic) sinks and counter tops works best at dissolving THC residue.

Dosage varies per individual but start with half a dropper dissolved in hot tea or water. Hot tea will dissipate some of the alcohol and activate the THC a bit. It can be taken straight but may burn the tongue and has a very strong herbal taste. Enjoy and be well.


----------



## inkedmamajama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azedazobollis* 
RE: The DARE program. I am against this for my children. Our school has parents trying to implement this into the school. There are many of us against it for different reasons. I will be excluding my children if need be. I feel I can better educate my children on the dangers of "drugs" in a more honest and factual manner than DARE.

Tincture: I am hoping it works. I did not grind up my leaves and bud before making the tincture but I did heat them. I poured enough whole grain alcohol to cover the herb. I am considering heating the tincture in a water boil bath. I think I need a non partaking person to try it as is to see if it work. I dont really know of anyone. lol.









so what, do you say, no my kids arent allowed to go to the dare assembly or be in the classroom during the talks?


----------



## maciascl

LemonJuice: Thanks for the info on tintures. I decided to make one about 2 months ago but we have not been able to use it as we have to abstain for now. DH (& me sort of) are looking for jobs & many have indicated they do not just urine but also hair testing.







It is good to know that I can just leave it & it will be fine for when ever we are ready to use it.


----------



## Ryann

Anyone here smoke and have husbands/partners who don't? Mine doesn't at all--has never even tried it. He knows I do, and while I don't think he loves it, he knows it's part of me and can deal with it. It just gets weird sometimes wondering if he really approves or is judging me, or thinks it indicates some kind of problem, even though if I asked him that he would deny it. He thinks it's really weird that my mom smoked when we were little and that my mom and I smoke together sometimes. Sometimes I feel like I want to hide from him that I smoked recently, but I hate feeling like I'm lying, so I usually either don't mention it or just let him know. Sometimes he guesses. Don't get me wrong, we have an amazing relationship, it's just disappointing to me and so f*d up that something that relaxes me and that seems so harmless is illegal--if there weren't such an irrational stigma attached to it I wouldn't feel this way around my husband.

Anyway, just ranting.


----------



## mama516/419

LJ thanks for the great info . I dont know how the dossage thing eluded me . I thought you drank it after you strained it - by shot glass or whatever . A drop or so sounds very resonable.

Ryann - cant offer any hands on advice but a family member of mine has a stright edge partner and while it doesnt cause any problems it does cause awkwardness ( or at least she feels it does).
But during the 2 years I didnt partake and my partner did it didnt bother me at all


----------



## Buddhamom

I am glad someone asked about the alcohol in the tincture because DH and I were wondering the same thing as he hasn't drank alcohol in say, um (I really have to think back) in a 1 1/2 years and even then it was a spur of the moment thing and he hardly drank before that. I think we need to make a tincture for him because winter months are coming and I doubt he will be happy with schleping out into the cold to smoke it and the camper will be closed up so that puts him literally in the cold









As for a non partaker, I am definitely one of those people who has a not so good reaction with it which is why I don't partake *LOL* It's just not the same as back in high school 20 years ago, that's for sure.


----------



## poiyt

Ryann - my husband doesnt at all - whatsoever - he has tried but he doesnt care for smoking, hates vaping so that pretty sums it up. He doesnt care that I do it though. I used to wonder if he was judging me or secretly disapporoved - but then i realized that i thought that because I was a little ashamed I was doing it. As much as I approve of its us, I had been so influenced by society into thinking it was wrong that I, on some level, believed my use of it to be wrong. Once I realized that really, its no different than the homeopathics we sometimes take for various things, or medicines when we are sick, or the glass of wine others have - I no longer felt like he was judging me. I had to change my perspective..

Ok...someone give me their favourite pot butter and brownie recipe. I get to cook with it for the first time and I need a good one...


----------



## inkedmamajama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *poiyt* 
Ryann - my husband doesnt at all - whatsoever - he has tried but he doesnt care for smoking, hates vaping so that pretty sums it up. He doesnt care that I do it though. I used to wonder if he was judging me or secretly disapporoved - but then i realized that i thought that because I was a little ashamed I was doing it. As much as I approve of its us, I had been so influenced by society into thinking it was wrong that I, on some level, believed my use of it to be wrong. Once I realized that really, its no different than the homeopathics we sometimes take for various things, or medicines when we are sick, or the glass of wine others have - I no longer felt like he was judging me. I had to change my perspective..

Ok...someone give me their favourite pot butter and brownie recipe. I get to cook with it for the first time and I need a good one...


my favorite is to make butter and then use the butter to make caramel popcorn! so yummy! (sometimes then we mix the butter into a chocolate and drizzle the chocolate over the caramel popcorn-overkill but so yummy!)


----------



## penstamon

Hey MJ mamas! Can I join?

I have taken a hiatus for roughly a year but now that its harvest and I have gotten into the "mama groove" with ds, I would like to partake again. I think I was nervous to partake while pg but not for any particular reason. Had I needed it to medicate, I would have used it.

Anyway, now that I am bfing I am concerned that MJ can be found in my milk and in DS. Does anyone know if a dr. can test you/baby without you knowing? I am in WA state. Our dr. and I have a wonderful relationship and I don't think she would ever do that, but as a mama I would like to know my/DS's rights.

poiyt- its been so long since I've cooked with it, but I usually made oil from shake and substituted it for the oil in regular brownie recipes. One lesson learned though- start out with a SMALL piece first before you know the strength!


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lemon Juice* 
You are extracting the THC from the plant with the alcohol (and preserving it).

This has great info:

*Tinctures:*
Preparing a tincture with vodka can be used topically, sublingually or internally.
Enjoy and be well.









Thank you for sharing the recipe & settling the issue of heating the herb... I am glad to know that I can make this without heating it!!







:


----------



## Lemon Juice

Happy Fall...Happy Harvest!!!









*The season for enjoying the fullness of life -- partaking of the harvest,
sharing the harvest with others, and reinvesting and saving portions
of the harvest for yet another season of growth.- Denis Waitley* *

Come said the wind to
the leaves one day,
Come o're the meadows
and we will play.
Put on your dresses
scarlet and gold,
For summer is gone
and the days grow cold. - A Children's Song of the 1880's*

***
Our Standing Message:
***
Our purpose is to Support, Educate & Share information regarding the Many Common & UnCommon Uses and Abuses of Cannabis/Marijuana.

We speak about News Currents, Media, "Medical" Marijuana, State Legislation, Parenting, Breastfeeding, Legal Issues, Spirituality, Plant Uses and Preparations, Opinion, Fact and Truth.

We promote the use of this wonderful Medicinal Plant for Appetite Stimulant, Spiritual Centering, Treating the symptoms of Morning Sickness, Chronic pain, Glaucoma and possibly Curing/Reversing Cancer, AIDS etc... Countless Citizens find this plant medically useful and less harmful than disease causing prescription and over the counter DRUGS.

We are also discussing Hemp another misunderstood plant & seed, which has many wonderful non-medicinal uses < Fiber, Fuel, Plastics, Nutritional Value etc...> This is also illegal to cultivate in much of the U.S.
Also the subjects of spending less money on the "WAR" against Marijuana.
Many governments attempt to mis-inform and discourage Right Education and Safe Access to Marijuana. We Say... Use all things in harmony with yourself and others.

As this is a public forum and may be viewed by anyone with internet access, please be mindful what you post on this topic. Everyone has different comfort levels and we wouldn't want to discourage anyone from joining us. So... please Speak, Act, and Medicate responsibly.
Also, remember the UA:
Quote:
Do not post in a disrespectful, defamatory, adversarial, baiting, harassing, offensive, insultingly sarcastic or otherwise improper manner, toward a member or other individual, including casting of suspicion upon a person, invasion of privacy, humiliation, demeaning criticism, name-calling, personal attack, or in any way which violates the law.
Welcome to our forum, newcomers, and enjoy!

Here is a list of useful links:
http://www.mothering.com/articles/pr...marijuana.html
http://www.mothering.com/articles/pr...ana-side3.html
http://www.norml.org/
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/study.php
http://www.medicalcannabis.com/pregnancy.htm
http://www.greenmedicinegroup.org/pages/2/index.htm
http://www.medicalmj.org/
http://www.wamm.org/medicinalbenefits.htm
http://www.medicalmarijuanaprocon.org/
http://www.drugwarfacts.org/medicalm.htm
http://www.drugpolicy.org/marijuana/medical/
http://americanmarijuana.org/
http://www.mpp.org/site/c.glKZLeMQIs....BF78/Home.htm
http://www.maps.org/mmj/
http://www.aclu.org/drugpolicy/medma...s20060124.html
http://www.cannabisnews.com/cgi-bin/...sread.pl?25000


----------



## Lemon Juice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~D~* 
Thank you for sharing the recipe & settling the issue of heating the herb... I am glad to know that I can make this without heating it!!







:

No problem!









Come on over to the new thread, mamas!! Happy Harvest, Happy Fall!!


----------



## treqi

lol LJ we thought the same thing at the same time!


----------



## sg784

subbing


----------



## chirp

here.


----------



## OliveJewel

Love the harvest quotes!


----------



## SimplyRochelle

Subbed!!!! <3 you ladies.


----------



## azedazobollis




----------



## Buddhamom

Pulling up a chair









Does anyone know how long it takes before a tincture is absorbed? I just realized DH may not be able to use it because of his malabsorption and constant diarrhea problems that are eluding all the doctors.


----------



## maritimemum

Subscribing for my first time here







Been hesitant to do so but now i feel i am ready


----------



## treqi

Does this green dragon have an alcohol taste to it? and does any one know the final alcohol content of it? and does anyone have a really good recipie for cannaoil/butter?


----------



## mama516/419

loved the little song !


----------



## ginnyjuice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Buddhamom* 
Pulling up a chair









Does anyone know how long it takes before a tincture is absorbed? I just realized DH may not be able to use it because of his malabsorption and constant diarrhea problems that are eluding all the doctors.

I know you can get THC lotions and stuff--never tried it, so I'm not sure what the effect is like, but maybe the tincture could be applied topically? REally, though, you only use a few drops at a time (for the unltra concentrated tincture, as opposed to an alcoholic beverage infusion, which is more dilute). If it's sublingual, it'll just be swallowed with small amounts of saliva.


----------



## inkedmamajama

subbing


----------



## ~D~

:







:














:







:

Here =)


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SimplyRochelle* 
Subbed!!!! <3 you ladies.

We <3 you right back!!


----------



## Milkymommi

Sub sub subbing!!!!!


----------



## Mamatolea

Good evening and happy harvest mamas!

Miss you all!!

BIG HUGS to all my mj mamas


----------



## happyhippy

You mamas will LOVE this!
If you have facebook youll be able to see link:

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?...v=260431775537


----------



## chirp

dude...the first time i saw that video i watched it like 6 times. i could NOT stop laughing.

amazing how quickly it's moving around facebook.


----------



## OliveJewel

Too funny! I love how calm he sounds about it.


----------



## sg784

So, with the help of some magic medicine, I have finished ALL my regular chores, as well as got 2 extra large totes unpacked. The kiddos took up their thermos's of echinacea and astragalus tea and are happily playing in the backyard with each other, I made a big pot of chicken soup, made chicken salad for lunch tomorrow, and got a few jars of stock made...the baby is sleeping and Im HAPPY and pleased withmyself as I look around. The house looks nice, Dp will be home in an hour to install a woodstove he scored off craigslist. Life is good! Actually, My bed isnt made, so i didnt finish all my chores. Thats what I shoud be doing, but Im jsut so darn proud of myself I had to share!


----------



## ~D~

Great work, mama! I'm going to finally get my tincture going tonight, so I'm jazzed about that, except that I only have 100 proof Vodka to work with. I hope it works!


----------



## OliveJewel

Good work, Mama! That's awesome how you got all that stuff done!


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happyhippy* 
You mamas will LOVE this!
If you have facebook youll be able to see link:

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?...v=260431775537

He thought he was dying, how funny is that?
















I bet those brownies were good though!


----------



## ananas

Subbing!


----------



## happyhippy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sg784* 
So, with the help of some magic medicine, I have finished ALL my regular chores, as well as got 2 extra large totes unpacked. The kiddos took up their thermos's of echinacea and astragalus tea and are happily playing in the backyard with each other, I made a big pot of chicken soup, made chicken salad for lunch tomorrow, and got a few jars of stock made...the baby is sleeping and Im HAPPY and pleased withmyself as I look around. The house looks nice, Dp will be home in an hour to install a woodstove he scored off craigslist. Life is good! Actually, My bed isnt made, so i didnt finish all my chores. Thats what I shoud be doing, but Im jsut so darn proud of myself I had to share!

I LOVE it when magic medicine helps get everything done...and with smiles all around.
Congrats mama!


----------



## maritimemum

that is one of my favourite youtube movies ever i LOVE it every time i see it hehe!

We are watching this documentary now! 



 anyone else seen it? Great so far!


----------



## MPJJJ

Subbing!


----------



## mama516/419

lol I posted that brownie one a few days ago myself . See how strong propaganda is Cops dont even know the truth about drugs !







And thouse poor wasted treats


----------



## amrijane128

Hey mamas! Man, I just can't keep up with these threads. I was on page 14 of the summer thread before realizing we'd probably moved on to fall!

How is everyone? We're enjoying the cooler days over here, hubby's official MJ license came in, we love our new vaporizer, and his caretaker is excellent! Yay for fresh, green herbs!


----------



## Buddhamom

Milkymommi, I PM'd you but I think they aren't coming through for some reason. Maybe I need to clean some of mine out *LOL*


----------



## ~D~

How awesome for you, amri! I think we all are happy this season!!








My tincture is on it's 2nd day and it looks all green and yummy... I keep taking it out and shaking it up to admire all the happy herbs as they release their magic...







Wonder if keeping it in a warm place would help at all?


----------



## SuburbanHippie

Just stopping by to say THANK YOU for that facebook link. DH and I were cracking up all night. He just called me and said "Time is moving really really really slow."







I had to rewatch it again. Hilarious!

Going back to lurkdom now...


----------



## MommyBear

Subbing.

I'm loving the cooler weather and the early evenings. My "butter bag" is getting full due to a very stemmy purchase so I'll be able to do some baking soon


----------



## happyhippy

Oooh..so many of you bake. Im envious.







Im skeered of cooking with greens since ive never done it.









Any suggestions for a super easy bake project to start off with?


----------



## ~D~

I would make a batch of 'budder' and use that in your favorite brownie recipe...
Here you go, this is what I found...
http://bestmarijuanabrownierecipe.co...rijuana-butter
There are a zillion pages on the 'net but I liked the vegan brownie recipe here... Have fun!


----------



## poiyt

Love the poem/song...I wish I had songs like that past down from generation to generation...


----------



## Jojo F.

Heya, just popping in to say hello







Hopefully getting a batch of train wreck soon


----------



## oregonmama79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sg784* 
So, with the help of some magic medicine, I have finished ALL my regular chores, as well as got 2 extra large totes unpacked. The kiddos took up their thermos's of echinacea and astragalus tea and are happily playing in the backyard with each other, I made a big pot of chicken soup, made chicken salad for lunch tomorrow, and got a few jars of stock made...the baby is sleeping and Im HAPPY and pleased withmyself as I look around. The house looks nice, Dp will be home in an hour to install a woodstove he scored off craigslist. Life is good! Actually, My bed isnt made, so i didnt finish all my chores. Thats what I shoud be doing, but Im jsut so darn proud of myself I had to share!

Beautiful









I need to be subbing to this thread for sure...hello all


----------



## mama516/419

Theres a women who bakes often near me and she lets us sample her yummy treats * I also fear baking







* Definitly going to see about that Tic after this harvest . It may finally be something that can help DH in non smoking situations - We could pretent it was breath mints


----------



## OliveJewel

two good movies watched in two days.

One was on google videos. Magic Weed is all about the history of Cannabis/Hemp. Interesting how different words for truly the same plant have different connotations. In the beginning (by the way the narrators have european accents and speak quickly, but the info is rich) the movie says that the fact that the plant has two sexes and two properties (males were for textile-making and females were for smoking) made the plant sacred early on, 3000 years ago! In other words, there was no difference, no breeding out the THC. Just all was accepted as properties of the plant.

The other was on Showtime yesterday. It was called In Pot We Trust and was all about medical marijuana. It was nice to see that movie after having watched about the history because I could better understand WHY the DEA officials are so against the plant. Mostly from a legacy of western church culture that favored wine over cannabis and associated cannabis with the devil. Also an artifact of the southern cotton and tobacco and whiskey manufacturers eliminating any possibility of competion, I imagine. This movie was mostly sad but somewhat hopeful. Watching a mom who risks losing her kids so she can smoke mj for a severe stutter/tics was heartbreaking.

Mj, I believe, will aid humans as we approach carrying capacity on Earth of 10 billion people. It soothes the mind and massages the kinks out. It aids in the symptoms of overcrowded captivity. Most of the anxiety disorders appear like symptoms of laboratory animals or zoo animals. What is the difference between ocd and a polar bear pacing its enclosure? It's the brain stuck in a loop. And mj breaks up that path, offering options, something that people with pain or anxiety often feel lacking of.

Just my 2 cents; speaking to the choir i know.


----------



## poiyt

potcorn was awesome as were cookies...so baking was a success for me









question though...i had never heard of this..

A friend of mine who smoked when she was younger, has started again with me. She thinks she is allergic to it as when we smoked it a few weeks back she woke up with hives the next day. We have smoked it again, and ate potcorn - no hives. But when we had cookies last weekend she broke out in hives again and had something she calls pot aches.

anyone heard of this?? suggestions?


----------



## maminatural

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OliveJewel* 

Mj, I believe, will aid humans as we approach carrying capacity on Earth of 10 billion people. It soothes the mind and massages the kinks out. It aids in the symptoms of overcrowded captivity. Most of the anxiety disorders appear like symptoms of laboratory animals or zoo animals. What is the difference between ocd and a polar bear pacing its enclosure? It's the brain stuck in a loop. And mj breaks up that path, offering options, something that people with pain or anxiety often feel lacking of.

Just my 2 cents; speaking to the choir i know.


Love this type of conversation... I fully believe that myself!

Namaste to all you ladies...and continue enjoying the peace pipe!


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OliveJewel* 
This movie was mostly sad but somewhat hopeful. Watching a mom who risks losing her kids so she can smoke mj for a severe stutter/tics was heartbreaking. Yes it is..

Mj, I believe, will aid humans as we approach carrying capacity on Earth of 10 billion people. It soothes the mind and massages the kinks out. It aids in the symptoms of overcrowded captivity. Most of the anxiety disorders appear like symptoms of laboratory animals or zoo animals. What is the difference between ocd and a polar bear pacing its enclosure? It's the brain stuck in a loop. And mj breaks up that path, offering options, something that people with pain or anxiety often feel lacking of. RIGHT ON!!

Just my 2 cents; speaking to the choir i know.

I agree... that's why i refuse to apply for a medical card, the feds will use them against us someday I believe.


----------



## happyhippy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~D~* 
I agree... that's why i refuse to apply for a medical card, the feds will use them against us someday I believe.


Ugghhh! I agonize over this!


----------



## chirp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~D~* 
I agree... that's why i refuse to apply for a medical card, the feds will use them against us someday I believe.

scary stuff...

we don't have the option of a med card...but i would hope that sometime soon the feds will wake up.

jersey is debating on a med card allowance now. i can't imagine the feds slipping over to our side within the time that jersey does (sending out those positive vibes!!)

but i would hope they would come over to the light eventually...i mean, we are just citizens. med card folks aren't the ones with entire grow houses, or shipping mj from other countries where the big time dealers could care less about their fellow persons.

compliant med card holders have what, 6 plants? if that? or they're getting from state dispensaries?

it would be a scary day that the fed gov't started persecuting or punishing those who don't even have anything to do with the commercial drug trade.

i know they've done it before. but i guess what i'm hoping is that it tolerance towards MJ gets better. not worse.


----------



## OliveJewel

hear hear, chirp! medical mj users who grow six plants (completely avoiding the gang/terrorist/mafia drug/weapons cycle) are viewed by our federal government as enemies of the nations children??!! i can't think of a more absurd national policy!


----------



## kdubs_mom

Hi, I'm new! I wanted to sub to this forum. Also I'm going to watch that video y'all were laughing about.


----------



## happyhippy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OliveJewel* 

Mj, I believe, will aid humans as we approach carrying capacity on Earth of 10 billion people. It soothes the mind and massages the kinks out. It aids in the symptoms of overcrowded captivity. Most of the anxiety disorders appear like symptoms of laboratory animals or zoo animals. What is the difference between ocd and a polar bear pacing its enclosure? It's the brain stuck in a loop. And mj breaks up that path, offering options, something that people with pain or anxiety often feel lacking of.

Just my 2 cents; speaking to the choir i know.

Ive never thought of this. Good food for thought. Thanks!


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chirp* 
scary stuff...

we don't have the option of a med card...but i would hope that sometime soon the feds will wake up.

jersey is debating on a med card allowance now. i can't imagine the feds slipping over to our side within the time that jersey does (sending out those positive vibes!!)

but i would hope they would come over to the light eventually...i mean, we are just citizens. med card folks aren't the ones with entire grow houses, or shipping mj from other countries where the big time dealers could care less about their fellow persons.

compliant med card holders have what, 6 plants? if that? or they're getting from state dispensaries?

it would be a scary day that the fed gov't started persecuting or punishing those who don't even have anything to do with the commercial drug trade.

i know they've done it before. but i guess what i'm hoping is that it tolerance towards MJ gets better. not worse.

I agree with you, and I don't think the gov't will directly persecute medical mj users... at least I hope not anyway. But if state legislators can get it (medical mj) on a bill & successfully pass it, then they can just as easily get it on a future bill to overturn it. Then what? We are back to square one and now there are large numbers of citizens that are documented mj users... That doesn't sit right with me. Not in the least. Also, from what I understand, even if state law allows medical mj, it is still illegal under federal law. So for now, I choose to take my chances.


----------



## chirp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~D~* 
I agree with you, and I don't think the gov't will directly persecute medical mj users... at least I hope not anyway. But if state legislators can get it (medical mj) on a bill & successfully pass it, then they can just as easily get it on a future bill to overturn it. Then what? We are back to square one and now there are large numbers of citizens that are documented mj users... That doesn't sit right with me. Not in the least. Also, from what I understand, even if state law allows medical mj, it is still illegal under federal law. So for now, I choose to take my chances.









yeah...i hear you on that. never thought of the idea of revoking the right before. but of course that's possible. and then, you're right again, we'll be on the books for claiming that we "need" mj. i wonder if that would qualify for probably cause...or if they would just know about us...but have to find a different way to PROVE we have it in our possession.

the least of my worries are the feds though. i think you have to be growing like 100 plants, or a big time dealer, to get feds to look at you. or if you're like al capone or something and they're trying to get you for another reason but will settle for that "j" they found in your pocket.

i worry much more about local law enforcement. getting pulled over. having police knock at my door for some other reason but smelling it from my house. neighbors or someone else "narcing" on me. they are the ones that fry the little fish. not the feds.

and they are the ones that would have that information.


----------



## OliveJewel

such talk sends chills down my spine as well.

but mostly i just wanted to post to say that i liked your sig, chirp! reminds me of that nitty gritty dirt band song, fishin' in the dark.


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chirp* 
i worry much more about local law enforcement. getting pulled over. having police knock at my door for some other reason but smelling it from my house. neighbors or someone else "narcing" on me. they are the ones that fry the little fish. not the feds.

and they are the ones that would have that information.

I see your point about the feds, as long as we "follow" our state laws we should be OK as long as it's not ever revoked.









I totally hear you about the neighbor thing... I live in an apartment complex so it constantly bugs me. The good thing about this place is that it's all townhouses - nobody above or below me. So that's why I have a batch of tincture in the making





















No smell!


----------



## maminatural

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~D~* 
I see your point about the feds, as long as we "follow" our state laws we should be OK as long as it's not ever revoked.










If I did that, I would not be receiving the benefits of that wonderful plant...lol.

I hate to think that instead of going forward in this country, we are regressing to become some kind of totalitarian nation. It's funny how most people who oppose medical mj have either never tried mj or did it a long time ago recreationally so they can't really appreciate the value of it.

All I know is that I am a responsible citizen who is doing her best to raise her kids and take care of her family and yes, while some others may be driven to drink and yet others are popping legalized pills, I chose the most natural route and it works well for me that I am allowed to do those things I need to do with more ease an in a better spiritual state.

How I wish I were in CA or OR or NM or any of the states where mj for medical use is allowed! I too would take my risk and try to purchase it legally...I am an idealist after all!


----------



## PrettyHippie

I'm so here! Nice to see other mamas with the same ideals as myself!!


----------



## SimplyRochelle

I live a county over from a place where as long as you have less than an oz, you just get a ticket, but here in my county, they have like 30 undercover cops constantly trying to bust people. It's ridiculous that I got caught in my car and just had my piece and







: taken away in the next town over, but if I were caught in my own home, I'd be going straight to jail. How I hope my children live in a better world...


----------



## mama516/419

We talk about this kind of stuff at my med group all the time . Its very dangerouse for people with federaly sanctioned jobs ( like teachers) to get in trouble with they're perscription becouse the government can pull their job EVEN THO ITS ILLEGAL FOR SOMEONE TO FIRED FOR USING PERSCRIBED MJ !







I am terrified about federal agents with face masks and guns kicking down the doors but even more terrifing is some local drug dealer finding out and kicking in the door ugh Its a scarey world I wish I could see the other sides veiws on this but I just cant see the danger side of pot


----------



## Jojo F.

Ug, it's all a bunch of bull sh*t. The CIA and the FDA in the USA are probably the biggest drug dealers ever..The War On Drugs is the biggest coverup ever. They bust, don't report, and then sell the drugs again for themselves. It's true. The New World Order is trying to take over the world whether we see it or not. Here is a link-ooops, I forgot they can read this stuff so I'll keep my local info to the kaka... poo poo... pee pee shire.... Otherwise, downfall to the secret societies of the world, they will fall, the locals will revolt when the time comes, we wil be so strong they won't now what to do about it. There will be mass destruction and the "PEOPLE" will rule, that is what our country is made of. Society will wakeup, hopefully soon, and revolt against their total attemtp at world domonance. They will crumble. We the people, by the people, for the people..... Even Bush, Clinton, and Obama are for the New World Order.....they try to mask themselves but we must wake up and smell the shit........... It STINKS!!!


----------



## ~D~

Yes it does. I am with you about the War On Drugs


----------



## zonapellucida

Subbing but not admitting to anything


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PrettyHippie* 
I'm so here! Nice to see other mamas with the same ideals as myself!!









Thanks for joining!


----------



## Lemon Juice

The green dragon was great!!! And we made some sugar cookies this weekend...still have dough in the freezer, ready to go!







Budder is green...we added a few drops of the Dragon in it. Tincture is almost done...and for those who want to try an easier way to make green dragon and have a Vapor Bros. vape, watch this dude! Think we'll make some golden dragon next...we have LOTS of that!







Oh..and his trick w/ the whip is full of win!! Love that I learned that...makes life much easier









And we obtained one of these bad boys...if you are looking for a portable vape, this one is awesome!!!!!!!!
Here are more details on it...I will say that if you use it for herbs, it has to heat up for a few minutes, unlike in this video w/ the liquid stuff. Aaaaaaaand, it has NO smell and you can walk around in public and people would not know. Yes, I promise.







Plus, very little vape comes out when it's herbs,unlike in the video w/ the liquid stuff. You could sit next to someone using one..and you will not even know. Dp tested me. He came behind me while I was on the computer and exhaled...and I didn't even know it! Looooove it


----------



## happyhippy

Lemon Juice, thanks for the informative post. Glad all your makings were good.








Ive been thinking about getting a vape. If you had to own only one, would you get the portable or a home version? Are the home versions quieter and quicker?

The thrifty part of me loves the idea of reusing the vaped herb!


----------



## ~D~

LJ, love your post (as always)!







I have seen that video before, the vapor brothers guy is fun to watch...

My tincture is now evaporating







I wonder, how long will it take to evaporate down at room temp? It's in a widemouth mason jar covered with a thin piece of tightly woven material. I can't wait to try it! I used 5 grams of kind bud in 1 pint of 100 proof Smirnoff... any ideas what strength it will turn out to be??


----------



## Deefodil

Hi!! I'm new here!!

Considering taking some baked goods with me to a festival in a couple of weeks. However, our landlord (other side of the duplex) is on to us.... will baking release the aroma into the house?


----------



## chirp

i've noticed a slight "different" smell when baking with cannabutter or what have you...

but it's always masked by the smell of whatever i'm cooking.

not sure how thin your walls are. can you smell it when she cooks? cause i would say it's not stronger than the cooking smell...just kinda goes along side with it.


----------



## chirp

i wish i had a magic weed sack.

just a nugget a day would be more than okay.

it's been nearly 3 months since i've smoked. no withdrawal, of course. but there are days...like rainy today, for instance, when a nice bowl and some hot cocoa are exactly what i'm hankering for.

i have the hot cocoa.

i'm almost thinking of smoking some stems!!!


----------



## Deefodil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chirp* 
i've noticed a slight "different" smell when baking with cannabutter or what have you...

but it's always masked by the smell of whatever i'm cooking.

not sure how thin your walls are. can you smell it when she cooks? cause i would say it's not stronger than the cooking smell...just kinda goes along side with it.

thanks!!

also, what's this tincture stuff that some of you all are talking about?


----------



## Lemon Juice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deefodil* 
Hi!! I'm new here!!

Considering taking some baked goods with me to a festival in a couple of weeks. However, our landlord (other side of the duplex) is on to us.... will baking release the aroma into the house?

I would say making the actual budder is the only thing that would be able to make such an aroma. Baking smells different, but like Chrip said, it's usually masked by other smells.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~D~* 
LJ, love your post (as always)!







I have seen that video before, the vapor brothers guy is fun to watch...

My tincture is now evaporating







I wonder, how long will it take to evaporate down at room temp? It's in a widemouth mason jar covered with a thin piece of tightly woven material. I can't wait to try it! I used 5 grams of kind bud in 1 pint of 100 proof Smirnoff... any ideas what strength it will turn out to be??

Thanks







Well, dp and I both agree, the Iolite would be the one we'd pick. If we haaaaad to. I heart both of them. I do like the ease of use w/ the VB and my purty new whip..and the glass, makes the tastes SO much better! The iolite does taste odd b/c of the plastic straw, imo. I don't like that part and wonder what I'm heating up and sucking down, kwim? However, it's SO stealth and looks like a you're drinking from a water bottle, etc. and the no smell part is rad! It's easy to take with you and use, which can be good and bad (dp walks around w/ it all day...







).


----------



## Lemon Juice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chirp* 
i wish i had a magic weed sack.

just a nugget a day would be more than okay.

it's been nearly 3 months since i've smoked. no withdrawal, of course. but there are days...like rainy today, for instance, when a nice bowl and some hot cocoa are exactly what i'm hankering for.

i have the hot cocoa.

i'm almost thinking of smoking some stems!!!























Grind 'em up and make some budder or green dragon! Worth a try, eh? This is when you wish you had a vape..so you could use your vaped stuff and hit it again..or make something with it. It really, really is worth saving up for one.







Sending many green vibes your way














(unless you aren't smoking on purpose, of course







)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deefodil* 
thanks!!

also, what's this tincture stuff that some of you all are talking about?

Tinctures. This site is great!


----------



## chirp

we're waiting. expense is an issue and we're not in the position for spending. tho it is our medicine...we're lucky enough to be buying food right now.


----------



## happyhippy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chirp* 
we're waiting. expense is an issue and we're not in the position for spending. tho it is our medicine...we're lucky enough to be buying food right now.


Hugs mama. Sending good finances and medicine vibes your way.


----------



## Buddhamom

When making tinctures, is it better to use fresh stuff or dried?


----------



## Nemesis

.


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nemesis* 
Hi, everyone! I posted here a bit last year and I've been mostly lurking since then. I hope everyone is well and has a good harvest!

I am considering buying a vape for DH.. LJ, I like the looks of the portable one you posted. Could you post if there is anything about it you discover that might make me hesitant to buy it?
Dh would be an occasional user, at best.. So I am reluctant to spend a huge amount on anything. We both feel that smoking is probably not the best way to use the herb.
Anyway.. I hope to be buying a vape soon, so any recommendations/suggestions/etc... are welcome!









Hi!







We're glad you're here


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Buddhamom* 
When making tinctures, is it better to use fresh stuff or dried?


I would prefer to use fresh, but probably because I have very limited access to fresh herb. Only once a year, and very small amounts. i just made my first batch with like a 3 to 1 ratio of fresh/dried herb. But I will defer to others with more experience than me =)
I just really liked the low cash investment (other than the herb) and healthier way to medicate vs. smoking... I hope it works out!!

Peace and green love to all mamas


----------



## BoxOfRainMama

Hey mamas!! Its been years since I posted anything on MDC but I used to frequent this thread.

Lots of great information here. Yippeee!!!

I would love a new vape but I spent a ton on the junk-o-vapor-daddy I never use, so its hard to justify. Maybe someday.

Off to check out that tincture link........

Blessings~


----------



## MrsMcCullen07

Wanted to say hi and introduce myself .. I am following this thread now that I found it .. lol .. DH will be so happy ..

can someone give me more info about smoking during pregnancy I have done it a few times but just wondering .. I have panic attacks alot and smoking seems to help just wondering how often is ok







Thanks


----------



## SimplyRochelle

Hey ladies! So we've ended up with a bunch of prematurely harvested crap that is horrible no matter how you smoke it (or vape it!)...I don't want to just let it go to waste and I was wondering if anyone has any experience using it for a tincture. I know ideally you'd be using kind, but with the quantity I have (about 3/4 an oz.), could I make something worthwhile? I thought about baking with it too but I think I'd have to use a ton just to see an effect. I do have a vapor brother vape like the one in the video LJ posted but I've never made any green dragon before. I figure I could at least give it a try and use it (as in the video) to boost the thc content of any other not-so-great-it-sucks-being-poor







that we end up with.

Thanks in advance.

And also, welcome Brandi! These ladies have tons of valuable information and if you have the time to find some previous threads, I'm sure you could find all the answers you've ever wanted.


----------



## sunanthem

Woohoo! Go Obama! A step in the right direction!
















New Medical Marijuana Laws


----------



## mama516/419

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunanthem* 







Woohoo! Go Obama! A step in the right direction!
















New Medical Marijuana Laws









I was just reading about this on a diffrent site given to me by the MassCann orginazation and of course reading the comments







I cant wait for the day all the pot hype goes away ! So these people were going on about pot causeing cancer and being worse then cigg smoking and what have you when this got posted

This is my understanding of the 2006 UCLA study led by Dr. Donald Tashkin

To compare the pulmonary hazards of smoking marijuana and tobacco, we quantified the relative burden to the lung of insoluble particulates (tar) and carbon monoxide from the smoke of similar quantities of marijuana and tobacco. The 15 subjects, all men, had smoked both marijuana and tobacco habitually for at least five years. We measured each subject's blood carboxyhemoglobin level before and after smoking and the amount of tar inhaled and deposited in the respiratory tract from the smoke of single filter-tipped tobacco cigarettes (900 to 1200 mg) and marijuana cigarettes (741 to 985 mg) containing 0.004 percent or 1.24 percent delta 9-tetrahydrocanabinol. As compared with smoking tobacco, smoking marijuana was associated with a nearly fivefold greater increment in the blood carboxyhemoglobin level, an approximately threefold increase in the amount of tar inhaled, and retention in the respiratory tract of one third more inhaled tar (P less than 0.001). Significant differences were also noted in the dynamics of smoking marijuana and tobacco, among them an approximately two-thirds larger puff volume, a one-third greater depth of inhalation, and a fourfold longer breath-holding time with marijuana than with tobacco (P less than 0.01). Smoking dynamics and the delivery of tar during marijuana smoking were only slightly influenced by the percentage of tetrahydrocanabinol. We conclude that smoking marijuana, regardless of tetrahydrocannabinol content, results in a substantially greater respiratory burden of carbon monoxide and tar than smoking a similar quantity of tobacco

Dr. Tashkin followed up this study with one where he hoped to prove (what on the surface should be an obvious link)

If pot has so much more tar etc, it must be much worse for you than cigaretts

IMAGINE HIS SURPRISE:

No other study sited in today's article, or ever conducted before, has had the sample size (thousands of people) and 30-year duration of Tashkin's study. It found that every HEAVY, DAILY use of smoked cannabis for 30 years DOES NOT increase the incidence of lung, throat, or head&neck cancer even ONE IOTA.

There are many other studies, such as the one cited today, that show carcinogens appearing in cannabis smoke in a petri dish. For decades tiny studies of a few animals or molecules in a petri dish have showed "increased risk" of cancer, but never the actual cancer itself.

Tashkin's landmark study showed why - despite having some of the same carginogens as tobacco smoke, HEAVY, LONG-TERM use of smoked cannabis DOES NOT increase the odds of getting cancer, and Tashkin actually recorded a small PROTECTIVE effect from cannabis smoking.

Remember folks this is the same (Republican) Doctor who said (and proved) that marijuana smoke is much denser, BUT ON THE SECOND EXPERIMENT HE CONCLUDED IT IS SAFER..

People killed by tobacco (440,000 a year) in America over the last 40 years.

Any one heard of this before ? Im too burnt on the reaserch I did yesturday to investagate it myself









Peace !


----------



## BettinaAuSucre

just found this thread. I have been smoking for about 6 months. Before that i never smoked. I enjoy it thoroughly but i am definitely not a connoisseur. I am lucky enough to not need it for medicinal use, but for pleasure. my husband does not know i do it.

how do i break the news to him?


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunanthem* 







Woohoo! Go Obama! A step in the right direction!
















New Medical Marijuana Laws









I swear JoJo is right about them reading this stuff! Obama must







and







Still doesn't convince me to get a medical card, not completely anyway... But it makes me feel better =)


----------



## Nemesis

.


----------



## chirp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BettinaAuSucre* 
just found this thread. I have been smoking for about 6 months. Before that i never smoked. I enjoy it thoroughly but i am definitely not a connoisseur. I am lucky enough to not need it for medicinal use, but for pleasure. my husband does not know i do it.

how do i break the news to him?

seriously...tell your husband. there is nothing wrong with smoking MJ but many people do not see it that way...and the last thing you want is for him to feel like you are HIDING It from him. That will make it much worse than it is.


----------



## ~D~

I agree with chirp, it's important that you are honest with your DH. Maybe reverse the scenario and think how you would feel if he had been doing something for this long without telling you. It may not be as big of a deal as you may think. Just be truthful and it'll be okay... Do you know what his viewpoint is on MJ? I would also do some research in case he has questions... That way it has less of a chance of going badly if you can offer positive facts. You say that you don't need it for a medical reason, but I'm sure if you explore why you actually like to smoke, you may be surprised. Do you get all happy and motivated to clean or get stuff done while you smoke? Maybe you feel more relaxed and mellow, so you just have a better day overall. These are not physical needs, but emotional/mental needs that you may have and didn't even realize it before... I say think about why you like to smoke, because he is sure to want to know that, good luck


----------



## maciascl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OliveJewel* 
Mj, I believe, will aid humans as we approach carrying capacity on Earth of 10 billion people. It soothes the mind and massages the kinks out. It aids in the symptoms of overcrowded captivity. Most of the anxiety disorders appear like symptoms of laboratory animals or zoo animals. What is the difference between ocd and a polar bear pacing its enclosure? It's the brain stuck in a loop. And mj breaks up that path, offering options, something that people with pain or anxiety often feel lacking of.

Just my 2 cents; speaking to the choir i know.

I know you posted this several days ago but I started crying when I read this. The idea of breaking the loop of anxiety just really hit home. DH & I haven't partaken in a few months because of the need to find work & fear of drug testing. But because of the need to find work I am more anxious & need it more than ever. It makes me so sad!


----------



## mama516/419

I thought I would use the "ask the excperts " option to settle a little issue DH and I were disscussing . I know you can make tinctures with bud , but cant you also make it with trim and shake like when you make hash ?
TIA


----------



## Mal85

How is it that I always forget this is here? I've posted in the past, just popping in to say hello to the autumn thread!

Someone school me (in lamens terms) what the new Obama thing is. I'm really just too lazy to go find out myself.

And to the above... seriously tell your husband. This is the sort of thing I wouldn't hide. Do you think he'll have a problem with it? Maybe he'll join in. DH doesn't partake, but he has no problem with it (except for when I used to be a habitual smoker and never did anything around the house







). He just doesn't do it because he has fears of getting hurt at work and having to get tested. I don't have to worry about that with my job, I'm self-employed!


----------



## chinchen

subbing!

i lost track of you all when my baby was born. im glad to have found this again.


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mal85* 
How is it that I always forget this is here? I've posted in the past, just popping in to say hello to the autumn thread!

Someone school me (in lamens terms) what the new Obama thing is. I'm really just too lazy to go find out myself.

And to the above... seriously tell your husband. This is the sort of thing I wouldn't hide. Do you think he'll have a problem with it? Maybe he'll join in. DH doesn't partake, but he has no problem with it (except for when I used to be a habitual smoker and never did anything around the house







). He just doesn't do it because he has fears of getting hurt at work and having to get tested. I don't have to worry about that with my job, I'm self-employed!









Welcome back!









Ok, the new Obama thing =) I will attempt to explain what the basic idea is. If I miss something, please feel free to help me out ladies =)

The way I understand it: the memo states is that in states where medical MJ has been approved, the feds are not supposed to use resources to prosecute dispensaries or medical mj cardholders. Because technically even though medical MJ has been passed in Michigan for example, it is still in violation of federal law. So medical users who have a valid license to posses & use mj won't need to fear federal prosecution. HTH


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chinchen* 
subbing!

i lost track of you all when my baby was born. im glad to have found this again.

Glad to have you!


----------



## Jojo F.

Welcome again









Heh, it seems a little funny to me that when Obama was asked about MJ, in general, he laughed it off like a joke (I'm sure there could be a YouTube link inserted here showing him do so), now he kinda stands up for medical use. At least it is a slow pace in kind of the right direction (eye roll) Although, you all know what *I* think!!!

Personally, hemp is the way to go if you are thinking of a new direction in life. Is there a way you could help produce it, advertise it, etc.? It is the single most important resource out there. Do it industrially already, save this country!! Not 'you all'







, I am just getting riled up again! All of the clothes, paper, fuel, etc. we could have by now.....oi....







All because our government can't make the distinction between male and female plants and even claims to believe in the old "hype" of marijuanna. Sadly, boo on us







Our (US) heads seem to be too far up somewhere's.......(in general, you know what I mean, blah, blah, blah..)

Shannon- yes







... a jar for the trimmings







hash is seriously concentrated though so you would need WAY more junk to make up for the resin in hash. There is even a YouTube video all about it


----------



## Deefodil

I am not thrilled with my DH right now. He's really struggling with controlling his use in regards to our budget, and not doing a good job of it. He was going through a LOT for a little while, and we had to have a talk about it, and he made a good effort to cut back to an amount that we could more easily afford.

Then he got some terrible tooth pain that lasted for 2+ weeks until he could get the root canal done. The ibu and even the vicodin rx'd to him only helped to a point, and he was _highly_ irritable from the pain. So he was using more and more mj, to both help with the pain and to mellow out his mood so he wasn't being such a jerk.









Well, we had an extra quantity that was _supposed_ to be passed on to a family friend. I asked him a couple of days if we still had enough left to do that, and he said no, he had dipped into it. That's fine, the family friend wasn't counting on it, it would've just been nice.

Then this morning, I asked him how much we had left, because I'm planning on doing some baking this next week. And he tells me that it's all gone.









This ticks me off because 1- he's going through a ridiculous amount right now, and it's more than what allows him to function optimally, 2- if we had given that to our friend, we would've received a bit of money, 3- we don't have any money to get any more right now, 4- the baked goods were to be a gift for some friends of mine at an out-of-state meetup I am going to next weekend, and 5- our landlord has passed on a warning (she smelled the imbibing) and DH and I had discussed this and he knows that we could get _kicked out of our house_ if she smells it again. Instead of cutting back, he is actually using _more_, and just using smell-masking techniques.









And to top it off, he's being SUPER defensive about all of it, and still kind of jerky from the tooth pain, and I just want to hit him over the head with an umbrella, basically.

And now a question for you. We do have stems. Can I make budder with stems?


----------



## maminatural

Has this ever occurred to you?

After reading your latest posts, I was finally willing to give a reply (and the reason I don't do it more often is because of this same reason) but it seriously took me an entire 15 minutes to finally log on because I refuse to let the password be on automatically and for some reason, for like the 5th time in 3 months, I've forgotten the password I had. (that's what happens when you're too lazy to actually create one and use that mix of #'s and letters that is impossible to memorize at my age)

Is it just me? Or isn't this process to create a new password quite complicated on here??? (As I wrote this I realize that it is precisely what I like about this site)

*Anyway... carrying on...*

I was interrupted 3x as I wrote the above, btw... Do you see why I need to smoke??

The truth is, it had been several days since I was able to get my medicine and those many days since my DH has been on a business trip... oy vey!

A new puppy whom I haven't quite accepted in our lives...(And who I didn't really want not because I don't appreciate them but I've never had any experience having dogs and wasn't feeling ready to want it at this point in my life)

A preteen son who's a slow learner but acting quite teenage like in many ways...egocentric, doesn't care to share much with his little sister, who reflects me by his anxiety in so many ways and makes me regret not having discovered this medicine years earlier when he was much younger (It may have saved me from so much of the struggle I've had with him - divorce, special education, economic woes, etc)
*
ok... jumping back in:*

Jojo: What you said was absolutely right!! And thank goodness for demanding better, for expecting more and for not making excuses for lack of thinking on the part of the govt, any current govt. We need progress, we've been regressing in fact with so many people going on about how bad mj is, blah blah...

~D~: What you said...

Other post whose name escapes me, (is it Nemesis?), sorry: I agree that it's better to start being honest with your hubby. I would add that I truly believe women and particularly mothers are probably the biggest users and benefitters of this natural medicine from Mother Earth...

maybe that's why it's been so hard to legalize, because of oppression at work once again (not that it's a conspiracy theory)...

or the reason why something's finally being done about it after so many years...

If we are to go back to simpler times, back to basics, start gardening our own vegetables, raise our own children, become more self reliable and in turn save the planet, be more green, be less greedy, feed more people, survive at a more elevated level as a planet and act more HUMAN...

then WE MUST LEGALIZE MARIJUANA!

(I was interrupted nearly 6 more times... it's not easy)


----------



## chinchen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deefodil* 
And now a question for you. We do have stems. Can I make budder with stems?

im sorry to be of no help where it counts, but yes. dont let the budder get above 170*, even when baking. you have to bake really low and slow. my dh heats them on the stove, then soaks them in melted margarine, or oil, for 24 hours. then you can make a whole breakfast! we did on 4/20 last year. try making apple strudel. its the best with budder.


----------



## Lemon Juice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chinchen* 
subbing!

i lost track of you all when my baby was born. im glad to have found this again.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mal85* 
How is it that I always forget this is here? I've posted in the past, just popping in to say hello to the autumn thread!


It's great to see you both again!!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama516/419* 
I thought I would use the "ask the excperts " option to settle a little issue DH and I were disscussing . I know you can make tinctures with bud , but cant you also make it with trim and shake like when you make hash ?
TIA

Yep. And for the earlier questions about fresh or dry, you can use both but if it is fresh you should heat it up slightly to activate the THC. There are so many variable when making things out of your bud, like using fresh or dry, shake/trim or only bud, indica vs. sativa, and the quality of the bud overall...so you really never know how strong it will be until you try it.


----------



## Lemon Juice

We just got back last night from our vacation to southern FL.







Dp is a smart fella and we took our Iolite and some "oregano"







along. So, Kara, we DID have our green magic and it DID make the trip that much better! I took a pic of the Iolite sitting out on the beach...it's so wonerful that we can use it outside and out in the open and NO ONE knows!









Watched this today and giggled. Warning...Family Guy...so if you get offended easily, run away! Off to make everything better now







:


----------



## happyhippy

Had a nice day today with the kids and herb. Was inspired to take lots of deep breaths to keep me mellow which helped tremendously with screaming kids around. When I stay calm, they calm down.









I noticed that I have almost no stress in my body when I smoke.







Then I am free to be in the present....to connect with the kids or to get things accomplished without that stressed out 'gotta do this, and then that, etc' kind of feeling.

I think Im ready to go ahead and get my license. Ill keep y'all posted on the process.

Thanks for the link to that funny video Lemon Juice. I love seeing that and being in this tribe. It makes me feel so normal and OK.


----------



## libranbutterfly

It seems I only stop in once every season, but I thought I should say hello again. We are still enjoying our green but are nearing the end of our stash from before our move. I don't know when we will be able to afford to replinish







DH has cut back due to his need to get a full time job. I limit myself to friday and saturday nights, both as a stress reducer and a motivation to get the house cleaned back up. It has been over a year since I baked anything, hopefully with our next batch I'll be able to.


----------



## motray36

Hello! Im de-lurking to ask a question. I've been not partaking for almost 2 yrs because of pg/bf-ing. Now that DS is reaching a year, I will be cutting back on the bf-ing to once, maybe twice a day to get him through cold/flu season. Does anyone have any resources on MJ and BF-ing? I know theres not a lot of research out there, but figured I'd ask! TIA


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lemon Juice* 
We just got back last night from our vacation to southern FL.







Dp is a smart fella and we took our Iolite and some "oregano"







along. So, Kara, we DID have our green magic and it DID make the trip that much better! I took a pic of the Iolite sitting out on the beach...it's so wonerful that we can use it outside and out in the open and NO ONE knows!









Watched this today and giggled. Warning...Family Guy...so if you get offended easily, run away! Off to make everything better now







:

mmmm Florida, the beach, good herb... can't go wrong there! Sounds like a fabulous trip!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *happyhippy* 
I think Im ready to go ahead and get my license. Ill keep y'all posted on the process.









Can't wait to hear how that goes for you! How long has medical MJ been approved where you live?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *libranbutterfly* 
It seems I only stop in once every season, but I thought I should say hello again.

Thanks for stopping in for a visit









I did an inventory check today and found 3 lil yummy green nugs I had stashed away!







Think I'll save them tho because I'm not sure if my tincture is any good. I strained off 1/2 to use right away and left 1/2 to continue extracting... Well I've worked up to 15 ml in a glass of apple juice and still not much of an effect. It tastes like straight herb, no alcohol so I don't know if I just made an herb _flavored_ extract or what









Lemon Juice, JoJo, any thoughts on this?


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *motray36* 
Hello! Im de-lurking to ask a question. I've been not partaking for almost 2 yrs because of pg/bf-ing. Now that DS is reaching a year, I will be cutting back on the bf-ing to once, maybe twice a day to get him through cold/flu season. Does anyone have any resources on MJ and BF-ing? I know theres not a lot of research out there, but figured I'd ask! TIA

I'm going to leave this to the mamas who have the most correct info, but wanted to suggest if you search the Spring and Summer threads you will probably find some links there in the mean time. HTH


----------



## ~D~

Ok, I've been forgetting to post this link all week... One last post for today, then I'm done. Promise =) Well, maybe









http://wamu.org/audio/dr/09/10/r1091021-28771.asx

10:00Medical Marijuana

The Justice Department signals a new stance on medical marijuana. The U.S. attorney general directs federal prosecutors not to pursue medical marijuana cases in states where it's legal. What the policy shift may mean for patients and the federal war on drugs.


----------



## chirp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~D~* 
Ok, I've been forgetting to post this link all week... One last post for today, then I'm done. Promise =) Well, maybe









http://wamu.org/audio/dr/09/10/r1091021-28771.asx

10:00Medical Marijuana

The Justice Department signals a new stance on medical marijuana. The U.S. attorney general directs federal prosecutors not to pursue medical marijuana cases in states where it's legal. What the policy shift may mean for patients and the federal war on drugs.

i freakin love Diane Rehm...listening now...we'll see how she does.


----------



## Carter'sMummy

hey smokin moms, im so happy to find you all!!

i havent had a sweet spliff for a few months, cut way way down while i was pregnant now that im a mom, i just dont have the time or resources for that kind of indulgence. now i have a place for understanding and activism on mdc tho!








hi mama's!!!


----------



## Mamatolea

Happy green mamas! I am SOO happy and magical right now and just wanted to pop in and say, HI and I LOVE YOU!!

LJ, dang girl, I WISH I HAD BEEN THERE WITH YOU!!! <3

Jojo, I miss ya chicky! Our new group seems nice, when we hanging out??

Tiff, <3 how you doin mama? <3

Everyone else, hope you are all well stocked and happy too!!!!!

It's almost Samhain, so in case I forget~ Brightest Samhain Blessings and HAPPY NEW YEAR!!


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carter'sMummy* 
hey smokin moms, im so happy to find you all!!

i havent had a sweet spliff for a few months, cut way way down while i was pregnant now that im a mom, i just dont have the time or resources for that kind of indulgence. now i have a place for understanding and activism on mdc tho!








hi mama's!!!









We're glad to have you!!


----------



## Mama2Rio

hey every one... i've been away for soooo very long... we just moved about 45 mins from our own place and i'm kind of feeling isolated, but ok... just busy adjusting. i'm also starting a WAH job... so yeay! dh is trying to go back to school but we have to see how everything pans out over the next few months.

happy to see the new bill that was passed protecting state law!!! i just wish i lived in a state with med laws!

dh got a new connect now, but partaking is very rare in our house still. when we had got it, dh was smoking in our closet and all my clothes reeked... great, and i'm towing around a 15 month old. 

hope all you mama's are having a great autumn! i'll be checking back in.


----------



## SimplyRochelle

Hey ladies! Things are super dry here right now and I am feeling really blue. I am so much more motivated when I partake. I just want to lay in bed today and whine but I have to go to work. Luckily, my job is awesome (I'm a nanny for an adorable 15 month old!), but it's much more fun when I know I get to come home to some green.


----------



## BettinaAuSucre

i question why i want to ask this, but here goes:

can you smoke MJ while PG? i heard of some women doing it to relieve nausea and back pain. in small doses. Have any of you do so, or know anyone who has?


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama2Rio* 
hey every one... i've been away for soooo very long... we just moved about 45 mins from our own place and i'm kind of feeling isolated, but ok... just busy adjusting. i'm also starting a WAH job... so yeay! dh is trying to go back to school but we have to see how everything pans out over the next few months.

happy to see the new bill that was passed protecting state law!!! i just wish i lived in a state with med laws!

dh got a new connect now, but partaking is very rare in our house still. when we had got it, dh was smoking in our closet and all my clothes reeked... great, and i'm towing around a 15 month old. 

hope all you mama's are having a great autumn! i'll be checking back in.









Welcome back! Glad the move went well







What kind of WAH gig did you end up with?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SimplyRochelle* 
Hey ladies! Things are super dry here right now and I am feeling really blue. I am so much more motivated when I partake. I just want to lay in bed today and whine but I have to go to work. Luckily, my job is awesome (I'm a nanny for an adorable 15 month old!), but it's much more fun when I know I get to come home to some green.









Hope you feel better mama, FWIW, if you lived close to me I'd share







I never have much, but enough to get the job done!


----------



## Mama2Rio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~D~* 







Welcome back! Glad the move went well







What kind of WAH gig did you end up with?

i found this company doing customer service... my former co-worker told me about it, his wife's been doing it for a number of years, so it sounded good... but now i'm finding there's much more to getting started than i thought... i probably won't be making money until january...







but it's something that will work with dh's schedule, and that's all i can hope for.


----------



## Carter'sMummy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BettinaAuSucre* 
i question why i want to ask this, but here goes:

can you smoke MJ while PG? i heard of some women doing it to relieve nausea and back pain. in small doses. Have any of you do so, or know anyone who has?


i did, not alot, a few times every couple months. i did it for relaxation, of course it is still smoke unless you have a vapourizer, so its not completely safe, i ate alot after i smoked (lol...typical) so if your feeling sick it will help im sure..be careful of the strain and quality, i smoked stuff that wasnt that great and i began having heavy braxton hicks. i smoked the good good stuff and no problems. and did ALOT ALOT of research looking at medical studies, lectures online, and other cases and opinions and drew my own conclusion, i highly recommend the same.

when i smoked before i was expecting, i was so intune with my body, emotions and my conscious. then while pregnant i felt soo intune with baby, it was so overwhelming to feel so sensitive to your senses and child. it was such a positive and lovely experience


----------



## sg784

Quote:


Originally Posted by *motray36* 
Hello! Im de-lurking to ask a question. I've been not partaking for almost 2 yrs because of pg/bf-ing. Now that DS is reaching a year, I will be cutting back on the bf-ing to once, maybe twice a day to get him through cold/flu season. Does anyone have any resources on MJ and BF-ing? I know theres not a lot of research out there, but figured I'd ask! TIA

There really isnt a lot of research. however, in Medications and Mothers Milk, they only list one possible negative side effect. They say that _some_ mothers experience lower levels of prolactin, which _can_ cause a supply issue. But on the bright side, nursing is still always going to be about supply and demand. Im a daily partaker, aome times as little as every 3-5 days....and Im nursing 2. The only time i had any kind of supply issue was not due to mj. I was pregnant, nursing the one, and nursing him way less b/c it was just so darn miserable. The hormones made me so sensitive and crabby about my boobs. I stopped wearing a bra, I used to walk around topless as much as possible, i couldnt stand ANYTHING touching my boobs, never mind nursing! So I was nursing much much less, the milk changes and he didnt want to nurse as much., and he started sucking his thumb, which made theere be even less nursing. I dont attribute my lack of suppky to mj at all.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BettinaAuSucre* 
i question why i want to ask this, but here goes:

can you smoke MJ while PG? i heard of some women doing it to relieve nausea and back pain. in small doses. Have any of you do so, or know anyone who has?

I used mj throughout my pregnancy as a all purpose medicine. It worked great! I did the research and decided I was comfortable using it. THeres not a lot on pregnant women but there is a great _controlled_ study (the important part available online. It studied only women who used mj. No other "drugs".

BUt you gotta do your own research and do what feels right for you. only you know your body and what and how much it can take.


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chirp* 
i freakin love Diane Rehm...listening now...we'll see how she does.

What did you think?


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama2Rio* 
i found this company doing customer service... my former co-worker told me about it, his wife's been doing it for a number of years, so it sounded good... but now i'm finding there's much more to getting started than i thought... i probably won't be making money until january...







but it's something that will work with dh's schedule, and that's all i can hope for.

I think I read about something similar to that before... Customer service is a pretty good gig - especially when you can do it in your jammies


----------



## Carter'sMummy

good activism and resource site, theres a forum too.

its cannabis culture magazine (its canadian) and the magazine from the infamous prince of pot, marc emery

enjoy!


----------



## chirp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~D~* 
What did you think?

good. she always does a good job of questioning. doesn't ask all the questions i would like to ask...but i guess she has to remain "impartial." and she does a really good job of asking questions i would NEVER think to ask...so I guess that's pretty important too.









*i like how one of the guests made it a point of saying that there has been no official law or policy change. that's important to realize.*

of course the importance of the president coming out and saying that it's a waste of time to prosecute medical users in compliance with state law can't be denied. Obama's decision helps at least to paint a picture of a law-abiding marijuana user. Hopefully decisions like this one (whether they effect policy or not) can be used to garner support for MJ tolerance and eventual legalization.

I imagine that although this decision won't have very much LEGAL effect on anything, it will have a great social impact. which is important too.


----------



## BettinaAuSucre

I am currently TTC #3 and well, i can say part of me worries that I wont be able to enjoy MJ as much once i have the third. That i will miss it intensely during my PG.

*sighs*


----------



## mama516/419

I honestly think that social reform is even more important then legal reform ( as nice as legal reform would be) I just feel awful every time I hear about or find myself on the recieving end of some MJ sterotype . When we go to our meetings one of the rule the founder put in place is we have to wath our language becouse they think that using slang reenforces thouse sterotypes. At first I thought it was silly , but after being there a while someone was talking using slang and I couldnt believe how odd it sounded - how street dirty . So now I try to use proper terms myself in hope that it makes some change


----------



## happyhippy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama516/419* 
I honestly think that social reform is even more important then legal reform ( as nice as legal reform would be) I just feel awful every time I hear about or find myself on the recieving end of some MJ sterotype . When we go to our meetings one of the rule the founder put in place is we have to wath our language becouse they think that using slang reenforces thouse sterotypes. At first I thought it was silly , but after being there a while someone was talking using slang and I couldnt believe how odd it sounded - how street dirty . So now I try to use proper terms myself in hope that it makes some change









Can you elaborate on this Shannon? I am interested in how language is used to shape culture and have become more aware of my own use of language regarding MJ.
For example, what is considered slang and what isn't?


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chirp* 
good. she always does a good job of questioning. doesn't ask all the questions i would like to ask...but i guess she has to remain "impartial." and she does a really good job of asking questions i would NEVER think to ask...so I guess that's pretty important too.









ITA =)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chirp* 
*i like how one of the guests made it a point of saying that there has been no official law or policy change. that's important to realize.*

of course the importance of the president coming out and saying that it's a waste of time to prosecute medical users in compliance with state law can't be denied. Obama's decision helps at least to paint a picture of a law-abiding marijuana user. Hopefully decisions like this one (whether they effect policy or not) can be used to garner support for MJ tolerance and eventual legalization.

I imagine that although this decision won't have very much LEGAL effect on anything, it will have a great social impact. which is important too.

ITA, all the way! Maybe this will help to ease the social baggage that it (MJ) has carried for too long.


----------



## Kindofcrunchymummy

Hey all!
I haven't read through all the posts but I thought this would be a good place to get an honest answer to my question.
What are your opinions of MJ and breastfeeding? No-no or not so bad?
Have you done it? Would you?


----------



## Mal85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kindofcrunchymummy* 
Hey all!
I haven't read through all the posts but I thought this would be a good place to get an honest answer to my question.
What are your opinions of MJ and breastfeeding? No-no or not so bad?
Have you done it? Would you?

I breastfeed and I still smoke. I've never noticed any difference in her behavior. I don't smoke much, a hit or two here and there. It's really one of those things that a personal choice, I think. Very little research done, so it's hard to tell for sure. Some people think there is a slight delay in motor skills in the first year, but hard to tell for sure.

DD is 8 months old and has been right on track with her motor skills, slightly ahead of the game in some areas.


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kindofcrunchymummy* 
Hey all!
I haven't read through all the posts but I thought this would be a good place to get an honest answer to my question.
What are your opinions of MJ and breastfeeding? No-no or not so bad?
Have you done it? Would you?

From the first page of this thread, you just have to read & decide for yourself. Everyone is different =) FWIW, I smoked during PG #1 but not #2, and both babes turned out great!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lemon Juice* 
Happy Fall...Happy Harvest!!!









*The season for enjoying the fullness of life -- partaking of the harvest,
sharing the harvest with others, and reinvesting and saving portions
of the harvest for yet another season of growth.- Denis Waitley* *

Come said the wind to
the leaves one day,
Come o're the meadows
and we will play.
Put on your dresses
scarlet and gold,
For summer is gone
and the days grow cold. - A Children's Song of the 1880's*

***
Our Standing Message:
***
Our purpose is to Support, Educate & Share information regarding the Many Common & UnCommon Uses and Abuses of Cannabis/Marijuana.

We speak about News Currents, Media, "Medical" Marijuana, State Legislation, Parenting, Breastfeeding, Legal Issues, Spirituality, Plant Uses and Preparations, Opinion, Fact and Truth.

We promote the use of this wonderful Medicinal Plant for Appetite Stimulant, Spiritual Centering, Treating the symptoms of Morning Sickness, Chronic pain, Glaucoma and possibly Curing/Reversing Cancer, AIDS etc... Countless Citizens find this plant medically useful and less harmful than disease causing prescription and over the counter DRUGS.

We are also discussing Hemp another misunderstood plant & seed, which has many wonderful non-medicinal uses < Fiber, Fuel, Plastics, Nutritional Value etc...> This is also illegal to cultivate in much of the U.S.
Also the subjects of spending less money on the "WAR" against Marijuana.
Many governments attempt to mis-inform and discourage Right Education and Safe Access to Marijuana. We Say... Use all things in harmony with yourself and others.

As this is a public forum and may be viewed by anyone with internet access, please be mindful what you post on this topic. Everyone has different comfort levels and we wouldn't want to discourage anyone from joining us. So... please Speak, Act, and Medicate responsibly.
Also, remember the UA:
Quote:
Do not post in a disrespectful, defamatory, adversarial, baiting, harassing, offensive, insultingly sarcastic or otherwise improper manner, toward a member or other individual, including casting of suspicion upon a person, invasion of privacy, humiliation, demeaning criticism, name-calling, personal attack, or in any way which violates the law.
Welcome to our forum, newcomers, and enjoy!

Here is a list of useful links:
http://www.mothering.com/articles/pr...marijuana.html
http://www.mothering.com/articles/pr...ana-side3.html
http://www.norml.org/
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/study.php
http://www.medicalcannabis.com/pregnancy.htm
http://www.greenmedicinegroup.org/pages/2/index.htm
http://www.medicalmj.org/
http://www.wamm.org/medicinalbenefits.htm
http://www.medicalmarijuanaprocon.org/
http://www.drugwarfacts.org/medicalm.htm
http://www.drugpolicy.org/marijuana/medical/
http://americanmarijuana.org/
http://www.mpp.org/site/c.glKZLeMQIs....BF78/Home.htm
http://www.maps.org/mmj/
http://www.aclu.org/drugpolicy/medma...s20060124.html
http://www.cannabisnews.com/cgi-bin/...sread.pl?25000


----------



## Mama2Rio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama516/419* 
I honestly think that social reform is even more important then legal reform ( as nice as legal reform would be) I just feel awful every time I hear about or find myself on the recieving end of some MJ sterotype . When we go to our meetings one of the rule the founder put in place is we have to wath our language becouse they think that using slang reenforces thouse sterotypes. At first I thought it was silly , but after being there a while someone was talking using slang and I couldnt believe how odd it sounded - how street dirty . So now I try to use proper terms myself in hope that it makes some change









yes, yes, social reform... i kind of know what you mean by "watching our language" eek. especially now that i'm a mother, i'm more aware of what i say in reference to (mostly my past) marijuana use, well, actually more who i say it to. I mean, if i was working a new job, i wouldn't find out for a very long time which co-workers also partake (all my past jobs, i knew right a way).

i think social reform as far as "the face of the marijuana user" to change into mom and dad, grandma, uncle clyde, ect would be great, but the stereotype has been ingrained into society since "Reefer Madness"... the idea that marijuana users all go crazy, are typically wild teens, who are unable to control their hormones or raging murderous ways when using marijuana, who constantly need a fix. i can't even call it a distortion of the truth because it's so far from the truth. it would take another media to have as great of an impact on social views to really change how marijuana is seen. There is also the idea that "marijuana is a gateway drug"... this just needs to go, it's one of the worst anti-drug slogans created. I feel alcohol is more of a "gateway drug" than marijuana. I actually can't stand the concept of "gateway drugs", i mean, if your going to do a drug, your going to do it, and not because you tried something else. Just because i took a little binger of pot the other day, doesn't mean i'm smoking meth now, not that i would ever want to! I would like to see some NORML sponsored commercials on tv or radio, just like all the pharmaceutical companies advertise.







now that would be social reform.


----------



## Mama2Rio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kindofcrunchymummy* 
Hey all!
I haven't read through all the posts but I thought this would be a good place to get an honest answer to my question.
What are your opinions of MJ and breastfeeding? No-no or not so bad?
Have you done it? Would you?

a very personal decision. i don't partake nearly as much as i did before becoming pregnant and now that i BF. while i was preggo, it just made me too dizzy. Now, i just don't have the time, but i do need to partake occasionally because i can't relax otherwise, and i get sick from stress, and i have depression and it really helps me get through things when i'm down.

I really haven't notice it effect my dd at all. also, it hasn't effected her motor skills, she was walking at 9.5 months. she also has about 50 intelligible words at 16 months, plus another 40 or so that DH and i know what she's talking about that aren't exactly clear enough for the untrained ear yet.


----------



## SamiPolizzi

subbing!

What is tincture?
I googled it and I'm still a little confused.


----------



## mama516/419

Ugh what an awful thing happened yestrday . My husbands care taker has a brother whos in and out of trouble all the time . the brother moved back to the family home ( that DHs caretaker is co head of household since the mother passed of cancer and the father needed help wih the younger siblings)
Well the brother moved home after he was placed on house arrest for drug charges .DH's caretaker continues to be our grower trusting his brother wouldnt steal from him . Yet the brother continued to operate from that home and there was a police raid at the home last night . The police took in the brother and all of the drugs he was pedeling as well as DHs caretaker , the whole garden and all the equipment . DH and I went to the police station in attemps to clear the mess up but they told us the didnt understand the medical MJ bill that they were never faced with this type of situiation before and tho they were happy the bill was serving patients they didnt have respect for the care taker position. As far as they were concern hey were pressing growing charges as well as charging both brothers for the whole of the confascation .
I feel so badly as this caretaker is one of DHs best friends and his only crime was allowing his brother back into the family home.


----------



## mama516/419

mama2rio - I love the bumper that says "MJ leads to other things - mosly junk food" Gate way drugs are a ridiculas concept I was actuly just reading an article about a book Marijuana is Safer: So Why Are We Driving People to Drink? by Steve Fox, Paul Armentano, Mason Tvert, and Norm Stamper and the guy that wrote it started this college campus act asking to lessen the punshment for kids cought with MJ hoping to decrease the amount of kids drinking he was wearing a shirt that said cannabis vs can o' beer haha


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SamiPolizzi* 
subbing!

What is tincture?
I googled it and I'm still a little confused.

Tincture in an extract, in the context of this forum, an extract of marijuana. It's made by soaking the herb in a high proof grain alcohol. I tried making it, and it didn't work too well for me. I might not have used enough herb or something







I may not try again. it was a waste of several grams of good herb









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama516/419* 
Ugh what an awful thing happened yestrday . My husbands care taker has a brother whos in and out of trouble all the time . the brother moved back to the family home ( that DHs caretaker is co head of household since the mother passed of cancer and the father needed help wih the younger siblings)
Well the brother moved home after he was placed on house arrest for drug charges .DH's caretaker continues to be our grower trusting his brother wouldnt steal from him . Yet the brother continued to operate from that home and there was a police raid at the home last night . The police took in the brother and all of the drugs he was pedeling as well as DHs caretaker , the whole garden and all the equipment . DH and I went to the police station in attemps to clear the mess up but they told us the didnt understand the medical MJ bill that they were never faced with this type of situiation before and tho they were happy the bill was serving patients they didnt have respect for the care taker position. As far as they were concern hey were pressing growing charges as well as charging both brothers for the whole of the confascation .
I feel so badly as this caretaker is one of DHs best friends and his only crime was allowing his brother back into the family home.









So sorry mama









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama516/419* 
mama2rio - I love the bumper that says "MJ leads to other things - mosly junk food" Gate way drugs are a ridiculas concept I was actuly just reading an article about a book Marijuana is Safer: So Why Are We Driving People to Drink? by Steve Fox, Paul Armentano, Mason Tvert, and Norm Stamper and the guy that wrote it started this college campus act asking to lessen the punshment for kids cought with MJ hoping to decrease the amount of kids drinking he was wearing a shirt that said cannabis vs can o' beer haha


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SamiPolizzi* 
subbing!

What is tincture?
I googled it and I'm still a little confused.

This one is closest to how I tried it, but on a much smaller scale.

This one is good to watch, but I was too chicken to heat up my herb









This looks interesting, but I bet you could use self rising flour...


----------



## chirp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama516/419* 
Ugh what an awful thing happened yestrday . My husbands care taker has a brother whos in and out of trouble all the time . the brother moved back to the family home ( that DHs caretaker is co head of household since the mother passed of cancer and the father needed help wih the younger siblings)
Well the brother moved home after he was placed on house arrest for drug charges .DH's caretaker continues to be our grower trusting his brother wouldnt steal from him . Yet the brother continued to operate from that home and there was a police raid at the home last night . The police took in the brother and all of the drugs he was pedeling as well as DHs caretaker , the whole garden and all the equipment . DH and I went to the police station in attemps to clear the mess up but they told us the didnt understand the medical MJ bill that they were never faced with this type of situiation before and tho they were happy the bill was serving patients they didnt have respect for the care taker position. As far as they were concern hey were pressing growing charges as well as charging both brothers for the whole of the confascation .
I feel so badly as this caretaker is one of DHs best friends and his only crime was allowing his brother back into the family home.










holy crap!!

this WILL be resolved in court. It doesn't matter if they "respect" the caretaker position or not...it's the law, what he was doing was legal, and their irreverence for *the law* has put your husband in a position where he will be out of his medication for a period of time (i'm assuming they destroyed the plants...)

NORML keeps lists of lawyers for each state. I'm SURE there is one that will take this one on.

many hugs to you, your husband and your husband's caretaker!! you'll all be in my thoughts.

and for the record...irresponsible, totally f'ed up family members SUCK!!!


----------



## Mama2Rio

Shannon - how awful! i hope thigns get resolved right away!


----------



## libranbutterfly

Hey mamas. Just dropping by. Enjoyed the last of out green last night, bills are piling up, so it may be awhile. I've been self medicating but now......It is going to be a long holiday season. Hoping DH gets a job soon.


----------



## mama516/419

Thanks guys - luckily our RIPAC leader is willing to work with the family lawyer to try to get this mess strightened out .







I just hope his stay in prison is a comfortable one ( tho I am sure thats asking alot)


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *libranbutterfly* 
Hey mamas. Just dropping by. Enjoyed the last of out green last night, bills are piling up, so it may be awhile. I've been self medicating but now......It is going to be a long holiday season. Hoping DH gets a job soon.









Welcome!

In the meantime







on the







situation &







to get you through=)


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama516/419* 
Thanks guys - luckily our RIPAC leader is willing to work with the family lawyer to try to get this mess strightened out .







I just hope his stay in prison is a comfortable one ( tho I am sure thats asking alot)









and









Will be thinking of you!


----------



## maciascl

I have been abstaining for awhile to support DH during his job seach, too many employers do testing & some even said hair tests







He has been telling me it is ok if I want to do it (& at this point he should be able to too as he will be working for himself in a month or so), but I have said I would wait.

However today confirmed the fact that I need to give in & I need to get a card & partake when need be. I had a panic attack on the way home from the park today simply because I couldn't decide if I had enough time to get home to get my boys cleaned up before going to DS1's tennis class or if I should just take them to the class & clean them up there. WTF! So not a big deal, yet there I was heart racing & crying because I couldn't decide what to do. I had felt the panic rise up a few times while at the park which felt strange but not overwhelming. We have no insurance since DH is unemployed & I just kept picturing my kids falling & breaking bones or cracking their head's open, very random. Ugg... Off to go test out the tinture I started 3 months ago.... Hope it works!


----------



## maminatural

I understand what you're talking about... and yes, I agree you might want to apply for the card but if you're paranoid over the government being in your business, etc... I respect the reluctance.

However, I prefer to be optimistic and think that we're in the midst of an incredible shift towards the legalization of marijuana and all the purely amazingly good things that might imply... not only on a personal level and the day to day scope of things, but ultimately on a global level. After all, the premise of the medical mj movement is that it works, that it's a miracle plant and we're denying each other access to something that's healing and can heal the world.

Then again, don't mind me, I just took my meds... I feel good, see what I mean?

And I too had a really emotionally draining day... I'm not even in a state that has that option or will anytime soon...

Let us know what you decide, it'll be interesting to follow your journey... Wishing you the best mj momma...


----------



## Lemon Juice

Just wanted to say hello. Winter is approaching here. I hate winter...and I can feel the sad, hollow empty feeling inside when I think about it. Sigh. Anyone else get this way in winter and what (other than the wonderful green magic) do you do to help with it?


----------



## happyhippy

Just wanted to give an update on getting legal. Ive been reluctant to get my license. Part of me really wants to join in the revolution and stand for the shift towards cannabis acceptance. Another part of me is scared that big brother will come after me if a republican government gets back into the white house.







Then there is the here and now; the last thing I want is to get in any trouble over mj while I have 2 young children. So, I think I will be getting one but Ill just be procrastinating over it for a while longer.

I have discovered that there are so many interesting features to this law. For example, In order to get and maintain a license I have to see a doctor ($120) and apply for a card ($200). Dispensaries and Caretakers (growers) are willing to pay for all those fees in exchange for being named as caregiver. In addition, many dispensaries run monthly 'specials' for their members that include free mj! They want your business because they are able to grow 6 plants per person they are legally caretakers for. Caretakers also provide incentives. The whole thing is so bizarre to me. Then again, pharmaceutical companies give away tons of free samples too and spend millions on advertising so I need to keep working on my own acceptance of this new way of using cannabis medicine.

The dispensary I am going to use got broken into a few weeks ago. Thousands of $ worth of stuff was stolen. The police wouldnt even go to the store. That, and stories like what mama515/419 described are worrisome.


----------



## happyhippy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lemon Juice* 
Just wanted to say hello. Winter is approaching here. I hate winter...and I can feel the sad, hollow empty feeling inside when I think about it. Sigh. Anyone else get this way in winter and what (other than the wonderful green magic) do you do to help with it?

Since I looooove winter, this works for me. I get outside!!!! The fresh crisp air that invigorates me.








I love to get dressed super warm and cozy and be outside.
Where I live there is enough sun and winter fun things to do to keep spirits up.

Have you heard of seasonal affective disorder? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seasona...ctive_disorder
Therapy includes meds (







) and light therapy.


----------



## chirp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lemon Juice* 
Just wanted to say hello. Winter is approaching here. I hate winter...and I can feel the sad, hollow empty feeling inside when I think about it. Sigh. Anyone else get this way in winter and what (other than the wonderful green magic) do you do to help with it?

winter is a time of rest. i've just been trying to see it like that...so if my system feels depressed, maybe I need to take it easy. like, i'm not allowing hungry, tired and thirsty to come through so instead i'm feeling hollow and sad.

Try to nurture yourself.


----------



## Mama2Rio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lemon Juice* 
Just wanted to say hello. Winter is approaching here. I hate winter...and I can feel the sad, hollow empty feeling inside when I think about it. Sigh. Anyone else get this way in winter and what (other than the wonderful green magic) do you do to help with it?

so i can't really complain now that i live in a state when it's sunny 360 days a year, but when i was in CT it was awful. since i already dealt with depression problems, things always got worse in the winter.. i kind of had that seasonal depression. One thing my friend did was make me go out in the snow (i hate the snow)... there was like 3 ft of snow on the ground. we got snow suits on, smoked a few js and ran around, and damn i had fun... we were running and falling all over the place and if i was stuck in a snow state again, i think that's exactly what i'd do







your kids might think you were crazy for this, but if you can't do anything about the weather, you got to enjoy it for what it's worth...

otherwise, i drink lots of tea and try to watch a funny movie. for some reason, tea always helps me feel a little better.


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lemon Juice* 
Just wanted to say hello. Winter is approaching here. I hate winter...and I can feel the sad, hollow empty feeling inside when I think about it. Sigh. Anyone else get this way in winter and what (other than the wonderful green magic) do you do to help with it?

That's a good question, I feel the same way about winter... But I've just always tortured myself with the idea of moving to a warmer climate. I think I've given up on that


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happyhippy* 
Just wanted to give an update on getting legal. Ive been reluctant to get my license. Part of me really wants to join in the revolution and stand for the shift towards cannabis acceptance. Another part of me is scared that big brother will come after me if a republican government gets back into the white house.







Then there is the here and now; the last thing I want is to get in any trouble over mj while I have 2 young children. So, I think I will be getting one but Ill just be procrastinating over it for a while longer.

I have discovered that there are so many interesting features to this law. For example, In order to get and maintain a license I have to see a doctor ($120) and apply for a card ($200). Dispensaries and Caretakers (growers) are willing to pay for all those fees in exchange for being named as caregiver. In addition, many dispensaries run monthly 'specials' for their members that include free mj! They want your business because they are able to grow 6 plants per person they are legally caretakers for. Caretakers also provide incentives. The whole thing is so bizarre to me. Then again, pharmaceutical companies give away tons of free samples too and spend millions on advertising so I need to keep working on my own acceptance of this new way of using cannabis medicine.

The dispensary I am going to use got broken into a few weeks ago. Thousands of $ worth of stuff was stolen. The police wouldnt even go to the store. That, and stories like what mama515/419 described are worrisome.

Hope you get it worked out, mama


----------



## jamsmama

Ok ladies, so what is the BEST vaporizer out there and what website would you HIGHly recommend?


----------



## maciascl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lemon Juice* 
Just wanted to say hello. Winter is approaching here. I hate winter...and I can feel the sad, hollow empty feeling inside when I think about it. Sigh. Anyone else get this way in winter and what (other than the wonderful green magic) do you do to help with it?


I think that is a natural thing since winter is a time of darkness, animals hibernate, plants die etc... But that doesn't make it any easier to deal with.









It doesn't get too cold where I live, but I try to drink lots of hot tea like was already suggested. What about focusing on something that does make you happy? Do you have a hobby or something you have been wanting to try? May be you could knit yourself a nice warm blanket in a bright color to make you smile. (like green







)

In general lately I have been having a hard time remembering the many blessings I do have in my life so I am trying to focus on the good things in my life even if it is something really simple like I got to eat pizza last night & didn't have to cook.







You could write a daily blessing or somthing you are thankful for in a journal/blog or if you have a friend to partner up with you could email eachother everyday. I did this with a friend for a while & it was nice to not only remind myself of my blessings, but to also see my friends thankful thoughts.


----------



## caspian's mama

after 3 years of me smoking again i guess she just couldn't take it anymore. my mom told my ex that she's talking to her therapist about my smoking and that the therapist said she is supposed to report me now. my ex is freaking out because he's never been able to accept either his own smoking or how manipulative my mom is. i don't think she intends malice, she's just extremely ignorant. she has no idea, like i do from 7 years of reading horror stories right here, about what dhs involvement looks like in families' lives or that C could be taken from us _both_ and placed in foster care because his dad's equally culpable. i never, ever though i'd be here typing this perfectly scripted nonsense that i always prayed would never happen to me and my son. hugs and pertinent advice would be greatly appreciated. namaste, mamas. thanks for sharing y'alls experiences and for giving me the strength to be true to myself and my guy.


----------



## chirp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caspian's mama* 
after 3 years of me smoking again i guess she just couldn't take it anymore. my mom told my ex that she's talking to her therapist about my smoking and that the therapist said she is supposed to report me now. my ex is freaking out because he's never been able to accept either his own smoking or how manipulative my mom is. i don't think she intends malice, she's just extremely ignorant. she has no idea, like i do from 7 years of reading horror stories right here, about what dhs involvement looks like in families' lives or that C could be taken from us _both_ and placed in foster care because his dad's equally culpable. i never, ever though i'd be here typing this perfectly scripted nonsense that i always prayed would never happen to me and my son. hugs and pertinent advice would be greatly appreciated. namaste, mamas. thanks for sharing y'alls experiences and for giving me the strength to be true to myself and my guy.









i guess it goes without saying...but take a hiatus STAT and hide your leftover stash and paraphernalia somewhere where they would need a warrant to be looking. If CPS comes they are going to look for outward signs of abuse. I'm not sure if they can just drug test you on the spot just cause someone says you smoke...even if it is your own mother.

take a few weeks off, consent to a drug test if needed, and get on with your life (without your mother).

that's what i'd do.

I'm so sorry for your situation momma. I'll be hoping and praying that NOTHING comes of this for both you and your daughter's sake.


----------



## maciascl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caspian's mama* 
after 3 years of me smoking again i guess she just couldn't take it anymore. my mom told my ex that she's talking to her therapist about my smoking and that the therapist said she is supposed to report me now. my ex is freaking out because he's never been able to accept either his own smoking or how manipulative my mom is. i don't think she intends malice, she's just extremely ignorant. she has no idea, like i do from 7 years of reading horror stories right here, about what dhs involvement looks like in families' lives or that C could be taken from us _both_ and placed in foster care because his dad's equally culpable. i never, ever though i'd be here typing this perfectly scripted nonsense that i always prayed would never happen to me and my son. hugs and pertinent advice would be greatly appreciated. namaste, mamas. thanks for sharing y'alls experiences and for giving me the strength to be true to myself and my guy.










Sadly I have a friend who is going through this now. Her neighbor called CPS out of spite & for no legit reason. Unfortunatly my friend has delt with CPS before when her 18 yo was little & had to take a test then, so now that they are checking her out again they automatically tested her. She did not have her son taken last time & does not feel like her kids will be taken this time. In fact the 1st time she went though this her case worker even told her that he had people who were testing positive for herion but their kids were not being taken because there were no signs of abuse or neglect. I hope it all works out for you!


----------



## Mama2Rio

Caspian's mama- eek... i really hope your mom has some common sense about what she could do to your child if she was to call... just out of fear, you may consider laying low for a while and abstain from partaking.... I'm just the paranoid type though.


----------



## caspian's mama

thanks, dudes









sadly, my mom's pretty much devoid of common sense. she doesn't agree with most of what i do and doesn't understand any of it. she just lucked out that this is illegal. otherwise it would be about me wanting to live in an rv or on a farm or for unschooling. if i can get my ex to calm down enough he will be able to talk some sense into her to impress the full implications of where this could lead because he's worked in group homes for 5 years and knows how f'ed the system is. and even if he can't really open himself up to practice concepts like in Ishmael or anything spiritual, he gets them on a logical level, whereas they're completely foreign to my mom. i just wish he'd see that getting her out of our lives is the best thing, and anyone else in my family inclined to meddle.


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caspian's mama* 
after 3 years of me smoking again i guess she just couldn't take it anymore. my mom told my ex that she's talking to her therapist about my smoking and that the therapist said she is supposed to report me now. my ex is freaking out because he's never been able to accept either his own smoking or how manipulative my mom is. i don't think she intends malice, she's just extremely ignorant. she has no idea, like i do from 7 years of reading horror stories right here, about what dhs involvement looks like in families' lives or that C could be taken from us _both_ and placed in foster care because his dad's equally culpable. i never, ever though i'd be here typing this perfectly scripted nonsense that i always prayed would never happen to me and my son. hugs and pertinent advice would be greatly appreciated. namaste, mamas. thanks for sharing y'alls experiences and for giving me the strength to be true to myself and my guy.









Oh no, I'm so sorry girl









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama2Rio* 
Caspian's mama- eek... i really hope your mom has some common sense about what she could do to your child if she was to call... just out of fear, you may consider laying low for a while and abstain from partaking.... I'm just the paranoid type though.

I agree with Mama2Rio, it's probably a good idea to chill on the herb for a minute







But think of how sweet it will be to







again after it all blows over!







And this will blow over...


----------



## crunchymomof2

subbing

occasional users here. Though I'm not right now as I am pregnant.


----------



## mama516/419

casp - DH and I had CPS on our case for MJ when DD was born and at the court date they had a lady there waiting for us to fail so she could take DD on the spot - luckily I new far enpugh in advance to be clean - but DH wasnt and the put an order on him where he wasnt allowed alone with her , and neither of us had ever had any prior involvment in the court system . But then a few towns over my cousins Ex told the judge that his coke use wasnt an issue any more and got unsupervized visits with out so much as a test - so it all depends on the judge .

LJ - I hear yha girl ! I tell every one I hibernate in the winter . I cant help it I gather my energy from the sun







My biggest suggestion is wash your windows. All that fall pollen creates a skim that makes it more difficult for thouse already weakened rays to shine threw.


----------



## BettinaAuSucre

Finally told my hubby about my occasional usage. He was ok with it but i think he worries what else i havent told him.

Hopefully he will be ok with my smoking at our house, bc my BF is moving in with us








and he smokes occasionally as well.


----------



## happyhippy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caspian's mama* 
thanks, dudes









sadly, my mom's pretty much devoid of common sense. she doesn't agree with most of what i do and doesn't understand any of it. she just lucked out that this is illegal. otherwise it would be about me wanting to live in an rv or on a farm or for unschooling. if i can get my ex to calm down enough he will be able to talk some sense into her to impress the full implications of where this could lead because he's worked in group homes for 5 years and knows how f'ed the system is. and even if he can't really open himself up to practice concepts like in Ishmael or anything spiritual, he gets them on a logical level, whereas they're completely foreign to my mom. i just wish he'd see that getting her out of our lives is the best thing, and anyone else in my family inclined to meddle.


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BettinaAuSucre* 
Finally told my hubby about my occasional usage. He was ok with it but i think he worries what else i havent told him.

Hopefully he will be ok with my smoking at our house, bc my BF is moving in with us








and he smokes occasionally as well.

Glad that went good for you =) See we told you it wasn't going to be that bad...


----------



## witchypants

So last night our most fabulous neighbors bopped on over and deliverd 3 paper grocery bags FILLED with the most beautiful trim!





















Of course there's also a goodly amount of happy buds







as well as stems. Here's the thing. While I've heard of such things I've NEVER in my life had this happen and this is the first year I've even seen trim. So my question is. What can I do with all of this lovely green? I'm a total newb so I'm looking for as many diffent options and VERY clear, detailed instructions if possible as I know nothing.







Thanks so much in advance!

I can stop running my hand through it in the bags giggling. Oh and it's still kind of damp so I've been turning it periodically to let it get good air circulation so it'll dry better. Anything else I should know or be doing?


----------



## ~D~

I have no idea but














seems appropriate


----------



## lisarussell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witchypants* 
So last night our most fabulous neighbors bopped on over and deliverd 3 paper grocery bags FILLED with the most beautiful trim!





















Of course there's also a goodly amount of happy buds







as well as stems. Here's the thing. While I've heard of such things I've NEVER in my life had this happen and this is the first year I've even seen trim. So my question is. What can I do with all of this lovely green? I'm a total newb so I'm looking for as many diffent options and VERY clear, detailed instructions if possible as I know nothing.








Thanks so much in advance!

I can stop running my hand through it in the bags giggling. Oh and it's still kind of damp so I've been turning it periodically to let it get good air circulation so it'll dry better. Anything else I should know or be doing?


Let it dry in the bag- open the bag, put it in a dark, warm closet and keep it stirred to avoid mildew. once it's dry let it stay there for a week or so to cure (like wine)

Then stick it in the crock pot with 3-4 pounds of butter for a few hours (like all day long)

strain it through cheesecloth or a Tshirt (squeeze it all out)

add to... pesto, spaghetti sauce, salad dressing, brownies, lemon bars, warm cream cheese, couscous, chicken soup, potato soup, refried beans...

1-2 tsp is a decent serving size and wait an hour or so before you try to determine whether or not it worked.


----------



## joyfulgrrrl

In Canada MJ is becoming incredibly accepted. Judges usually don't even fine you for a first offence of possession - they discharge you so you don't even have a criminal record. I think probably 50% of our friends are pot smokers and we're all professionals. It's not uncommon at all to smell pot at a party or even a wedding - I'm a daily vaper, it really helps me wind down at the end of the day and focus on my children instead of struggling with the anxiety coming out of my workday. It's a good choice for me. It also helps boost my milk supply when my pumping output drops. It helps me sleep. I don't smoke a ton, just 1/4 about every 3 months- vaping really helps me just get what I need, which is a slight buzz, as opposed to accidentaly getting stupid. I don't enjoy that feeling personally.

ANYWAY, what I'm saying is, attitudes everywhere north of the border are pretty relaxed towards pot - but we are very far behind a lot of european nations, and the US is usually behind us by quite some time - for example, our same sex marriage controversy completely ended 4 years ago, and that was under a conservative government. I think weed is on its way to becoming still illegal, but a ticketed offence instead of a criminal offence. We've already got medical marijuana nationally available (although it sucks)

Sorry, that was rambling. Long damned day.

Short version: in Canada weed is really close to legal, that turnaround took around 5 years from start to finish. You guys are usually 5-10 years behind us in terms of these kinds of things (I totally wonder why that is, by the way....and totally don't mean that to come across as condescending or whatever. We still don't have access to a lot of stuff you do, so there's give and take both ways). So I'm thinking another decade esp if Democrats stay in power, you're going to see some improvement. I notice a few celebs are getting more open about loving the herb. It's already a lot more acceptable and is unlikely to backtrack.


----------



## happyhippy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joyfulgrrrl* 

Short version: in Canada weed is really close to legal, that turnaround took around 5 years from start to finish. You guys are usually 5-10 years behind us in terms of these kinds of things (I totally wonder why that is, by the way....and totally don't mean that to come across as condescending or whatever. We still don't have access to a lot of stuff you do, so there's give and take both ways). So I'm thinking another decade esp if Democrats stay in power, you're going to see some improvement. I notice a few celebs are getting more open about loving the herb. It's already a lot more acceptable and is unlikely to backtrack.

Thanks Joyfulgrrrl. Thats the kind of stuff I like to hear.


----------



## GoldmanBaby09

Hi All! I had no idea this tribe existed but some one posted a mj question on the breastfeeding board that prompted me to search. I just finished reading all 9 pages of this thread. Nice to see there are quite a few like minded mamas here (though I assumed there had to be!). Tomorrow is the first of December. Time for the winter thread?


----------



## Mamatolea

Welcome Brittan! You will find lots of loving, happy mamas here(as if you would expect differently on an mj thread..lol)

We generally mosey over to a new thread around the solstice









Kara


----------



## witchypants

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisarussell* 
Let it dry in the bag- open the bag, put it in a dark, warm closet and keep it stirred to avoid mildew. once it's dry let it stay there for a week or so to cure (like wine)

Then stick it in the crock pot with 3-4 pounds of butter for a few hours (like all day long)

strain it through cheesecloth or a Tshirt (squeeze it all out)

add to... pesto, spaghetti sauce, salad dressing, brownies, lemon bars, warm cream cheese, couscous, chicken soup, potato soup, refried beans...

1-2 tsp is a decent serving size and wait an hour or so before you try to determine whether or not it worked.

Thanks! This is awesome.







But I do have another question. Quite a bit of what we got is smokeable/vapeable so I don't want to turn all of it into butter. So how do I know how much green to use per lb of butter? I do want to do some 'green' holiday baking but I also want to keep some for smoking and vaping purposing so we don't have to buy.









Also is there anything else I can make or do with all this trim besides just butter?


----------



## Carter'sMummy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joyfulgrrrl* 
Short version: in Canada weed is really close to legal, that turnaround took around 5 years from start to finish. You guys are usually 5-10 years behind us in terms of these kinds of things (I totally wonder why that is, by the way....and totally don't mean that to come across as condescending or whatever. We still don't have access to a lot of stuff you do, so there's give and take both ways). So I'm thinking another decade esp if Democrats stay in power, you're going to see some improvement. I notice a few celebs are getting more open about loving the herb. It's already a lot more acceptable and is unlikely to backtrack.

i agree, i cannot imagine living in the states with the huge war on drugs, however the harper government is seemly starting their own war and are in the process for strengthening the laws againest. i asked my mom while i was writing this, shes in her mid 50's if she felt that way growing up. i explained basically what you said how i feel theres a change and its so much common now and one can only hope, our government will see the many positives of legalization. she said that it resurfaces every once in a while, laws relax and strengthen depending on the govern. in power, and although that many pro-legalizers over the years "feel a change" its remained the same, however she does feel its alot more mainstream.

anyways, thought id share a "experienced mother" 's opinion about our push towards legalization, i posted a link in a pp, there pretty good about keeping up to date about canadian laws http://www.cannabisculture.com/ and.... i love being canadian!


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witchypants* 
Thanks! This is awesome.







But I do have another question. Quite a bit of what we got is smokeable/vapeable so I don't want to turn all of it into butter. So how do I know how much green to use per lb of butter? I do want to do some 'green' holiday baking but I also want to keep some for smoking and vaping purposing so we don't have to buy.









Also is there anything else I can make or do with all this trim besides just butter?

You could try a tincture...


----------



## happyhippy

OK OK I still haven't cooked with any herb, but the recent posts have got me thinking about it again.









Is it better? If so, how?








Im lazy I guess since it's so easy to get my medicine with a one hitter.


----------



## Hillygirl

Please talk to me about smoking marijuana while pregnant. I know it is a sketchy subject. Does anyone actually know anyone whose baby or child had problems from this, and if so what kind?
I am 20 weeks pregnant. I am very healthy and I eat very well- mostly all organic.I exercise daily and get my heartrate up and fresh air. I live in a peaceful loving home with a loving supportive partner. And I am finding that I am very conscientious of almost everything I want to take into my body while pregnant (this is my first). For example, I have no desire to eat hormone induced dairy products or meats- I never do but especially while pregnant. I eat lots of fresh home cooked food, etcetera.Anyway- my one weakness is that I still find myself wanting to smoke a little pot (or a lot? 3 hits a day or 4) most days. I am so upset with myself over this and every day tell myself I should not risk it for my baby whom I already love so much. Yet I find myself doing it again. And I tell myself that my instinct must have some intuition-
I know many people who smoked pot while pregnant- ,any of them said 1-2 hits per day, and the kids are great. But is this just dumb of me?

did anyone else smoke while pregnant and how much? And do you regret it now? Ashamed to even post this but I need to know!
and does anyone know babies or kids of people who smoked pot who actually had problems from it, or conversely some who had no problems?


----------



## Nemesis

.


----------



## GoldmanBaby09

Hillygirl, here is a very interesting Mothering Article on Marijuana and pregnancy.


----------



## ~D~

My babelets are dd 11 & ds 8. I smoked with my first pregnancy and not with my second. Exact same birthweight for both - 7lbs 6 oz, both were perfectly healthy. Healthwise, dd is healthier than ds. He developed respiratory problems at 1 yo. Diagnosed with asthma, but he may have been predisposed - it runs in my side of the family. Developmentally they consistently scored above average. No problems ever. I feel that vaping during pregnancy is the best, but that's because I'm more informed than I was then. I don't own one but that's because I can't buy one.

Choosing whether or not to partake and how much has to come from within you, though. It's all about your comfort level because you know you best =)

Don't be ashamed, you are doing the right thing to ask for advice from others. You are just showing that you care about more than just your needs or wants...









HTH


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happyhippy* 
OK OK I still haven't cooked with any herb, but the recent posts have got me thinking about it again.









Is it better? If so, how?








Im lazy I guess since it's so easy to get my medicine with a one hitter.









No, I agree... I like trying new ways to medicate, but it's hard to maintain any type of level when you eat mj, ime...

My







one hitter is my preferred way to medicate lately. Conservation is a big deal around here







And it's sentimental to me, purchased on a trip out west so I have a







connection to vibe on when I do medicate


----------



## Hillygirl

Thanks everyone, for the responses and the link to the good article.
I guess my main question about it is in trying to decipher how much I should trust my instinct, and how much I may just be being lazy or careless? As I said, in so many other matters my instinct feels so sharp since being pregnant- even with the people I want to be with or not. So I feel thus that if my instinct feels fine with mj then it is fine. but on the other hand, I have been a regular smoker for years and years. though I have had periods (about 9 months at a time) where I didn't partake, mostly since highschool I have ( I am 30).

So I can't figure out if I am doing something wrong or not! I know it isn't wrong when I am not pregnant, but I often think- I have my whole life to do it, just don't risk it with this baby!
But then, for example- I have some friends who have 3 kids and she didn't smoke for her ds #1. He is healthy but has some issues she refers to as "slow". then she did smoke with her 2 dd's, both of whom are great. And her husband, who is a great super upstanding guy, says- in his own experience he found it to be good for the babies. It is just so twisted because it is really hard to figure out cause there is so much fear and propaganda against it.

So in short- I am trying to understand- how much should I trust my instinct about this, and how much is just habitual?Like, if it were bad, since I am a pretty smart and conscientious woman, might I just not be inclined to do it then? but since I feel fine with it, and I really pay attention to my body, might it be okay?
I know this was already answered but this is what I am struggling with in my mind. I say to myself often- if there is any risk at all, I should just stop now for the rest of my pregnancy. But then I still don't.


----------



## happyhippy

HillyGirl,
You have heard of several kids who are fine now though their mothers used MJ during the pregnancy.
Sounds like its just the guilt part that you are working out.

You are free to feel guilt about it and you are free not to feel guilt about it.

Does this make you feel any better? There are a smattering of drugs you _could_ be prescribed during your pregnancy that you probably wouldn't take because of the ingredients...much more questionable than hormone-laden meat and surely less natural than MJ for that matter!


----------



## SimplyRochelle

Hey ladies!!! It's super cold here but I'm about to venture out to pick some up and I can't wait!!! It's been a long day and with finals fast approaching and an entire house to unpack before company comes around Christmas, it will be soooo nice to have some around.


----------



## Mama2Rio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carter'sMummy* 
i agree, i cannot imagine living in the states with the huge war on drugs, however the harper government is seemly starting their own war and are in the process for strengthening the laws againest.

the US gov likes war







they call something a 'war' and figure they can get money to throw at it.... i'm a 'little' annoyed everytime i think about our gov and the waste of tax money, time, ect... if they didn't use the word 'war' it wouldn't really sound like they had something to fight.

in this article, researchers are looking at the different plant strains and the composition, but it doesn't go into much detail. just basically saying "don't smoke the good stuff, you'll go crazy". the article mostly goes into the whole classification struggle they're having in UK.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/8386344.stm


----------



## GoldmanBaby09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama2Rio* 
in this article, researchers are looking at the different plant strains and the composition, but it doesn't go into much detail. just basically saying "don't smoke the good stuff, you'll go crazy". the article mostly goes into the whole classification struggle they're having in UK.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/8386344.stm


This article was kind of interesting, but I wonder if they don't have it backwards. Maybe pot doesn't cause psychotic episodes, but that people who are already suffering are looking to marijuana to self medicate. And as their disorder worsens, they search for strong and strong pot to quell whatever might be going on in their heads. Some times these types of articles really bug me. Just because something coincides doesn't prove causality, even if that is the insinuation.


----------



## philosoikou

Hello mamas,

I happily smoke a bit, usually on the weekends. I would actually love to partake more often, but I feel conflicted about whether it's ok to do so, as a mother and as someone who wants to be a very functional member of society. there is so much insidious propaganda about mj making people lazy, stupid, etc. And truth be told, I have some friends who have, IMO, overdone it over the years and it shows. (Not that they're not lovely, loving people -- but that their minds are not quite as sharp as they once were.)

I am also concerned about dependency. I don't want to *need* to smoke in order to relax and unwind. How is that different from alcoholism? Often, even though I know that a little mj would calm me down and help me to see things differently (in a good way) -- especially toward the end of a long day with my littles -- I deny myself out of fear of relying too heavily on it. Shouldn't I be able to cope on my own? I feel like I have to prove it to myself.

Does anyone else share these kinds of feelings?

Anyway, I'm rambling. What I really wanted to ask is this: my older dd is 4.5, and very astute in general. Lately she's been asking me after I partake, "Mama, why do you smell like candles?" Last night she said to me, "Mama, why is it that when you take alone time in your room, afterward you smell like candles and are really happy?"

I'm not sure what to say to her. Part of it is about just answering her actual question. Part of it is about creating the beginning of a dialogue about "drugs," which will develop over the years. I want to be honest and sincere with my children. I happily drink in front of them, as a totally normal part of our family dinner culture. But living in a society which has criminalized mj makes me feel very differently about that. I *don't* want my children to be afraid because mama and papa do something that is "Illegal."

In a different world, I'd probably explain to my children in plain terms that there's a wonderful plant that some grownups take into their bodies by smoking or eating that helps them to see the world more richly and gain new perspectives. But saddling them with this view, in complete contrast to the diabolical perspective on it they will inevitably get from society/school/media/peers, is, IMO, too much for them to cope with.

I would love to hear thoughts from other mamas who have BTDT!


----------



## happyhippy

Oh Philosoikou! I ask myself those same questions too.









Well, what Im coming to accept is that even if i do 'rely' on it to make me a better person, I deserve to be a better person. I am justified in helping myself to relax, unwind, enjoy life, and all the wonderful qualities MJ medicine has for me.

I tell myself, does anyone do it 'on there own' anyway? OK Ghandi, Buddha maybe. Oh wait, didn t I read somewhere that the Buddha used marijuana to elicit higher spiritual states?








So, does anyone do it on there own and if they do good for them. I don't. Ive got this albatross around my neck lately. His name is anger. I need help. Im so thankful it's there. But I hear you; I dont _want_ to need it. Shrug.

Love your insights about your DD. I wonder when is the right time to 'bring it up.'. There was discussion recently about this book for kids called "Its Just A Plant" Cant find the link now, but you can google it.

Good Luck in your quest to do the right thing for yourself and your family.


----------



## L J

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happyhippy* 
Oh Philosoikou! I ask myself those same questions too.









Same here. My ds is not quite 3 yet, so he isn't asking any questions. But, I do think a lot about how I will answer them when they come. I really like the book that is written for kids, Its Just a Plant but I don't really feel like I can introduce that line of thinking until he is quite a bit older.

I am looking forward to reading others responses to this.


----------



## MummaGaia

Hi all, I just wanted to say I am so excited to find this tribe. Sometimes I feel lonely in my knowledge of MJ as medicine. I am an herbalist, so I know what I'm talking about, but the few other moms who know of my use aren't as open minded. I hope to participate in more of your discussions, glad to be subscribing as well!
Be Well and Namaste


----------



## eilonwy

Hello. I visited this thread once a few years ago. I've been a recreational smoker in the past (parties, etc). These days, I'd love to do more but I haven't got any money or a source.







I know a few people who use on a daily basis to control chronic pain issues, particularly relating to digestion (one has a severe hiatal hernia), and as I've been having serious issues in that department (I'm seeing the doctor tomorrow, I'm totally unable to eat







) it's been on my mind.

I have a question, though. Where do you find glassware? That's the preferred method of most people I know. Vaporizers sound fantastic, but for someone who doesn't have a steady supply and probably wouldn't be using more than two or three times a week anyway it seems WAY too expensive an option. How much do smaller glass pieces tend to run? Would it be possible to make something workable myself, out of less-expensive and easier-to-find materials (e.g. polymer clay)?


----------



## Nemesis

.


----------



## L J

elionwy, Etsy has a lot of sellers that offer glass pieces. I bought mine here for $12 and I love it. I have one of these, too, that is just my favorite thing in the world. GREAT for a casual smoker trying to conserve herb.


----------



## eilonwy

Those look perfect, LJ; Thank you. Now if only I could find a source. Better still, if I could stop tossing my cookies after I eat, that'd be faboo.


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MummaGaia* 
Hi all, I just wanted to say I am so excited to find this tribe. Sometimes I feel lonely in my knowledge of MJ as medicine. I am an herbalist, so I know what I'm talking about, but the few other moms who know of my use aren't as open minded. I hope to participate in more of your discussions, glad to be subscribing as well!
Be Well and Namaste









We are so glad you're here, welcome!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 







Hello. I visited this thread once a few years ago. I've been a recreational smoker in the past (parties, etc). These days, I'd love to do more but I haven't got any money or a source.







I know a few people who use on a daily basis to control chronic pain issues, particularly relating to digestion (one has a severe hiatal hernia), and as I've been having serious issues in that department (I'm seeing the doctor tomorrow, I'm totally unable to eat







) it's been on my mind.

I have a question, though. Where do you find glassware? That's the preferred method of most people I know. Vaporizers sound fantastic, but for someone who doesn't have a steady supply and probably wouldn't be using more than two or three times a week anyway it seems WAY too expensive an option. How much do smaller glass pieces tend to run? Would it be possible to make something workable myself, out of less-expensive and easier-to-find materials (e.g. polymer clay)?









So glad you joined us!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *L J* 
elionwy, Etsy has a lot of sellers that offer glass pieces. I bought mine here for $12 and I love it. I have one of these, too, that is just my favorite thing in the world. GREAT for a casual smoker trying to conserve herb.









L J, I have one of each of those as well, I saw this and wondered how it would work... not nearly as pretty, though...

Hope everyone is doing well, it's soo freakin cold here


----------



## lisarussell

So- I'm a writer. My writing supports my entire family of 8 people, solely.

In the face of impending mass-legalization, I'm working on a project that involves personal stories of regular MJ usage (by otherwise responsible adults)

If you'd be willing to be interviewed (via email, skype or telephone) about this topic, please DM me.

Recreational and medicinal users welcome.

Lisa


----------



## maminatural

Quote:


Originally Posted by *L J* 
elionwy, Etsy has a lot of sellers that offer glass pieces. I bought mine here for $12 and I love it. I have one of these, too, that is just my favorite thing in the world. GREAT for a casual smoker trying to conserve herb.









Very nice!

As for pp's about feeling dependent on mj... this is what I have to say since lately I've been thinking about the same thing:

We are in constant need to find balance, in the world as well as personally, individually... Some find balance in doing Yoga, in having regular sex, in taking pharmaceutical drugs, in working, in art, dance... etc...

We go through different phases and periods in life where sometimes we may need an extra dosage or two of something, maybe even a drink. I think the moment one loses the internal gauges that keep us "balanced", we might need outside help but in the meantime, if an extra hit, a little more Yoga, an extra piece of chocolate will keep you going and getting your things done on a daily basis... then why fight it?

Now, if you're feeling unreasonably unproductive or irresponsible or doing harm to yourself or others, then work with that and find help. But as for depending on something every day or every few hours, like meds... why be so judgmental?


----------



## ~D~

Maminatural, you explained better than I ever could. That's exactly how I feel!





















s


----------



## lisarussell

OMG- my DM box was overflowing with responses. If yours bounced back use this link for the pre-screening questionnaire, thanks









http://spreadsheets.google.com/viewf...Ri1CX3IzT1E6MA

The project really isn't focusing on MJ, it's focusing on PEOPLE. So feel free to share the pre-screener with anyone else who may be able to help, thank you


----------



## Encinalien

Well lisarussell. http://welcomehere.org/index.php. I guess this link is The best one for the rainbow gatherings these days. If you wanna do a story about People, there's something called the rainbow gathering. It happens every year since the mid-70's. About 20,000 hippies get togeather in the national Forrest for the fourth of July every year to pray for peace. It's in a different national forrest every year.
Here's pictures of who goes there:
http://keywestgallery.com/Pages/Perf.../bophotos.html
It's free.
Doctors, lawyers, senators daughters, an gutter punks
everybody with a bellybutton's welcome.
They're vague about the location until the last minute for obvious reasons- something about the right to peacefully assemble without a permit in a group that size.
I've been there a couple times. I can't go anytime soon. Can't afford the time off. :.(


----------



## Nemesis

.


----------



## eilonwy

So how's it going? Today I'm exceptionally bummed by my inability to find anything green, as I know how much it would help with my stomach and general ability to function.







I've been taking an anti-emetic medication, but it doesn't help with the nausea or lack of appetite. If I force liquids down after taking it, they stay down but I'm not hungry at all. Today I've kept down a grand total of eight ounces of chicken broth.







It's depressing to me to think about the fact that if I had some green, I'd be able to eat a bowl of cereal or something but the pharmaceutical alternatives just aren't as good. What I wouldn't give to be in Amsterdam now, able to pop into a pharmacy and get a little bit to soothe my stomach.









That's not to say that I disapprove of non-medical uses (I certainly don't!) but right now it just feels terribly unfair to me that it's illegal, and more unfair that I can't find any.







I hate feeling miserable, physically or otherwise, and I can't think of anything that would help more-- certainly nothing that I've ever tried in the past (and my, there's been a lot). I need to get out more. Ironically, if I could get out more I probably wouldn't need this so much.







Ugh. Sorry for the general down-tone of this post, I'm just feeling supremely blechy these days. I kind of wish I could grow my own, but I have no idea what would really be involved (time-wise, particularly) and as I have no seeds it's kind of moot.


----------



## ~D~

I hope you feel better soon


----------



## circuitsndaisies

Is there a winter thread that I've missed?

Been abstaining due to upcoming birth (will be at hospital, just in case, etc etc). Looking forward to some celebratory green!









Problem is I'm completely, utterly, hopelessly without a source. After the meager (and I mean meager) amount I have saved, I will be without. Considering growing, but I have no clue. Anyone? Feel free to PM me!!


----------



## Mama2Rio

hey mamas... i've had a rough few week... i've had headaches for the past 5 days and herb has been the only way to cure it. we have a limited supply so i have to space things out. we had some problem with the furnace, now fixed, but didn't have heat for the coldest week so far, now it's fixed and almost 70 degress, so we don't really need it now. dh had 2 days off this week, which hasn't happened in over a month







but he's back to work today. seasonal depression has also kicked in for me, and it's just had to drag myself out of the house. plus, dd is teething (molars) so she's keeping me up all night, which isn't helping anything.

i've found out my (youngest)brother has been having serious behavior problems, he was kicked out of school. after sending him to a psych, they think he's ASD, i'm just not sold on this diagnosis, nor is my father, however my mother is. he's 14, so i would have thought some one would have noticed sooner







i just don't know what to think. i haven't talked to him in a year because he never apologized to me for an incident i don't want to talk about, and now i feel bad if he really does have some kind of serious problem he can't help.

i'm just having a hard time this month, and i always get kind of down around the holidays. just taking in life one step at a time and hoping/knowing things will pass.


----------



## MummaGaia

<sigh>
I think this time of year is hard for lots of people. Our 7.5 month old has decided to stop sleeping all together which throws a huge kink in our lives. He's just crawling and is very attracted to the monitor so we can't leave him in the bed (we are bed sharing). So we end up bringing him downstairs and popping him in the swing. I smoke in the evenings after he's in bed normally, so this is cutting into my "medicine time".
I also am coming down with the flu...
But here are some positive things to focus on (for me at least): my man gave me an early Solstice/xmas gift, a beautiful little bubbler pipe. Our baby is healthy and super happy. Life isn't perfect, but it's good.
I wish you all a fountain of positivity and abundance bubbling up in all thr dark spots in your lives.
Namaste.


----------



## mama516/419

I am slightly agravated by the email I just recieved that often interchaged Californians with pot smoking advocates. The MJ orginization is washington based reform group so Im disapointed by the line of thinking that California is where everything is happening. According to high times Cali is only #3 on the list of pot smoking states - beat out by RI and VT , and all of the New England states are in the top 10 . Not to mention its the RI medical program that is having its law copied by 3 other states and New Mexico is currently the only state with state sanctioned dipencerarys. Its time for Cali to pass the crown The MJ reform is going on everywhere !









Or I could just be having a bad few days lol


----------



## Mama2Rio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama516/419* 
According to high times Cali is only #3 on the list of pot smoking states - beat out by RI and VT , and all of the New England states are in the top 10

just wanting to know where CT fell on this list?! i don't wanna move back there, but i know the laws are more relaxed than az... i almost moved to VT instead of AZ, but hate the snow.


----------



## maciascl

Anyone wanna discuss mj while pregnant?


----------



## maciascl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MummaGaia* 
I wish you all a fountain of positivity and abundance bubbling up in all thr dark spots in your lives.
Namaste.

Wow! I needed to read something like that more than you could ever know! Thanks!


----------



## BettinaAuSucre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maciascl* 
Anyone wanna discuss mj while pregnant?









I do as I am ttc now and really cant imagine going stone cold turkey off MJ when i have heard its not toxic to the development of the fetus.


----------



## chirp

i'm pregnant and smoke.

it helps me relieve stress, which, i'm on edge when i'm pregnant.

I do lower my consumption drastically. instead of maintaining a high pretty much all day, I don't smoke at all until later evening/afternoon. unless i've got the morning sickness.

i don't like the idea that smoking decreases oxygen levels in my blood. that's why i cut down. not because of any inherent problem with mj.


----------



## maciascl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chirp* 
i don't like the idea that smoking decreases oxygen levels in my blood. that's why i cut down. not because of any inherent problem with mj.

This is also what my friend said. She cut back to avoid oxygen depravation to the baby. She did however say that she was planning a UC but ended up going to the hospital & was drug tested. Her test was positive, but the baby's was negative. Apparently it doesn't cross the placenta???


----------



## Mountaingirl79

I smoked mj with my second, but not with my first. They developed normally the same either way, and actually my second son was 1 oz heavier than my first. They are both incredibly smart and sweet boys, and I can't believe how old they are getting! But anyway, thats just one real life scenario about mj during pregnancy.


----------



## katbomumof3

I smoke while preggers, but not alot. THe only thing i have issue with is the act of smoking, not the mj. I'd rather be vaping or eating it.....i should make some butter








This is the only pregnancy i have smoked throughout though, the others i quit fairly soon into it, but after doing some reading i didin't think it necessary to do that. IT's better for me to partake a bit than and be able to relax than not.


----------



## mama516/419

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maciascl* 
This is also what my friend said. She cut back to avoid oxygen depravation to the baby. She did however say that she was planning a UC but ended up going to the hospital & was drug tested. Her test was positive, but the baby's was negative. Apparently it doesn't cross the placenta???

My DD and I both tested positive during our hospital birth and CPS was involved


----------



## Mountaingirl79

I should add, and meant to add, that slowing down your partaking and even stopping it in the last 6 weeks or so is an excellent thing to remember to do. If you are in medicaid, I know they test at birth so it is better to be safe.


----------



## mama516/419

Started the winter thread -- he sooner we admit winter is here the sooner it will be over ---- right ?

http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?t=1176877


----------



## mjkon78

Hello, I just found this thread/site for first time. I have a 10.5 month old and abstained from smoking weed through preg and until today. I hurt my neck today and was in bad pain. My boyfriend suggested I smoke a little weed to releive the pain and I figured if I only had a few puffs it would be okay. I took 3 hits of chronic/kind bud only after I had nursed. Waited 3 hours and nursed baby for about 10 minutes before he fell asleep. I had a buzz for about those 3 hours but felt it had worn off when I nursed. It's a few hours later now and I am back to being my regular anxious self. I immediately regretted smoking after reading online that the THC will stay in fat cells and will pass to breastmilk and baby's urine will test positive for 2-3 weeks. DS check up for one year is coming up next month. If a blood test is done for lead, will marijuana show up? Will doctor report? What if baby was hospitalized for some sickness and had a urine test? Will it show up? I am freaking out now that CPS will come and remove my kid if it is found out that I bf after smoking. I know all the benefits of bm but I am seriously thinking of weaning TODAY and switching to formula. THat is how scared I am of the involvement of child welfare/gov't in our lives.

Please tell me I am WAY overreacting and I didn't just do irreparable harm.


----------



## mjkon78

Hello, I just found this thread/site for first time. I have a 10.5 month old and abstained from smoking weed through preg and until today. I hurt my neck today and was in bad pain. My boyfriend suggested I smoke a little weed to releive the pain and I figured if I only had a few puffs it would be okay. I took 3 hits of chronic/kind bud only after I had nursed. Waited 3 hours and nursed baby for about 10 minutes before he fell asleep. I had a buzz for about those 3 hours but felt it had worn off when I nursed. It's a few hours later now and I am back to being my regular anxious self. I immediately regretted smoking after reading online that the THC will stay in fat cells and will pass to breastmilk and baby's urine will test positive for 2-3 weeks. DS check up for one year is coming up next month. If a blood test is done for lead, will marijuana show up? Will doctor report? What if baby was hospitalized for some sickness and had a urine test? Will it show up? I am freaking out now that CPS will come and remove my kid if it is found out that I bf after smoking. I know all the benefits of bm but I am seriously thinking of weaning TODAY and switching to formula. THat is how scared I am of the involvement of child welfare/gov't in our lives.

Please tell me I am WAY overreacting and I didn't just do irreparable harm. Sorry to burst in on your thread but I figured if I posted in bf, i'd get flamed.


----------



## sugarpop

mjkon78 - I think you are overreacting. I don't think anyone can test your son without your consent. Even if they test for lead then they can't just do a random test for mj. Second, don't stop BF! Reschedule the appointment if you are that worried, but don't stop BF. Blood tests - when they test for lead, MJ won't just "show" up, they would have to test for it and like I said, they can't without your consent. Even if hospitalized for a sickness, they wouldn't test for this. Take a deep breath and relax


----------

